# Combined Thread: "Solutions" for mass shootings. Gun Control, Mental Health, School Security, etc



## MindWars (Feb 14, 2018)

Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
*Prominent liberals on Twitter are once again calling for gun control following the tragic shooting at a Florida High School that left as many as 17 dead.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well we saw this coming , they already started it on here.  Leftist gun grabbers are the dumbest sob's with no logic, nor common sense.
They are to dumb to take lessons from other Countries who have stripped their gun rights away.......   Oh they're so safe now never a murder,  no way to defend themselves why the immigrants are able to rape them really nice and easy because why they have nothing to protect themselves with making them the perfect weakling and weak minded fks.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 14, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> *Prominent liberals on Twitter are once again calling for gun control following the tragic shooting at a Florida High School that left as many as 17 dead.*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



*Right on cue liberals demand gun control after Florida shooting*

They love all these shootings it gives them all a wet spot in their panties.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 14, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> *Prominent liberals on Twitter are once again calling for gun control following the tragic shooting at a Florida High School that left as many as 17 dead.*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Nope, it's not stupidity.  It's what they want.

They cannot govern as they wish so long as the people can prevent it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> ...



^^^^ Which is this:


----------



## Witchit (Feb 14, 2018)

Oh, okay. Well, let's discuss gun control post-Las Vegas shooting.  That was back October first, yeah? Has it been long enough?

Fucking morons.


----------



## skye (Feb 14, 2018)

It's just too obvious.

The libturds won't even bring up the fact that the shooter wrote ALLAHU Akbar in his Instagram

The first thing they bring up is gun control, that's the first thing they go to.

It won't work.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 14, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> *Prominent liberals on Twitter are once again calling for gun control following the tragic shooting at a Florida High School that left as many as 17 dead.*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


But gun sellers are celebrating, as this is free advertisement and there will be a run on guns now.  Now hurry up and start spreading that this was a hoax.


----------



## TomParks (Feb 14, 2018)

Gun control is for commies....liberals took God and morals out of the public schools and now own it.....banning books, banning valentines day, holiday party instead of Christmas parties, having transgender principals.....public schools are not safe for kids anymore


----------



## Witchit (Feb 14, 2018)

skye said:


> It's just too obvious.
> 
> The libturds won't even bring up the fact that the shooter wrote ALLAHU Akbar in his Instagram
> 
> ...



Uh-huh. Okay.

So let's talk about Las Vegas. Obviously, today is too soon to talk about the St. Valentine's Day massacre, and the seventeen dead kids.

Obviously.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 14, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Oh, okay. Well, let's discuss gun control post-Las Vegas shooting.  That was back October first, yeah? Has it been long enough?
> 
> Fucking morons.



The Leftist Agenda is to disarm the entire American population, they use the deaths of anyone killed using a gun as a means to the end which is why they immediately take to Twitter to spread the Talking Points Memo which is used each time there is a shooting and if you notice on Twitter the American Leftists have recruited Non-American Leftists to assist them in spreading their Internet Propaganda, also at this forum we have here we have ONE Non- American Leftist who fanatically on almost a daily basis spreads the Blame All Guns Propaganda. They do NOT give a CRAP about ANY of the peoples who have been killed, they use ALL death as a Propaganda Point to further their wet dream to ban ALL guns, it's purely POLITICAL and has NOTHING to do with reducing school shootings or whatever.

As Billy commented in this thread:


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 14, 2018)

Take evil and killing out of our entertainment culture and return moral teaching and discipline to our public schools...or keep digging graves...
In my high school we were allowed to bring rifles on to campus for ROTC and target shooting...at no time was any of those rifles used to kill fellow students...but we didn't have 9 out of 10 movies from Hollywood that involve shooting and killing and *getting even*...
We didn't have violent video games with shooting and guns...
We had father and son/daughter rifle competition that came after gun safety classes...
We were taught to treat people as we would like to be treated...we were taught respect for authority...
We were taught that killing and revenge were wrong...
Today revenge in movies gets you an Oscar....


----------



## Witchit (Feb 14, 2018)

Wow. Well, I'm glad y'all made it obvious that the pro-life schtick is exactly that.

Thanks everso.


----------



## petro (Feb 14, 2018)

Pulling my comment from CDZ...


petro said:


> I would rather see a conversation about how our culture and education system has been failing males for the last several decades. How our society feels the need to overmedicate youth.
> Our failure to keep dangerous mentally ill people from harming others. A permissive culture that glorifies violence from movies to video games with imagery no youth should be absorbing at a young age. A culture where personal responsibility died long ago.
> 
> This crap didn't happen during my school years and no one would have even entertained the idea.
> ...


----------



## skye (Feb 14, 2018)

What next? 

A tragedy in EU?


----------



## Witchit (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 14, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Oh, okay. Well, let's discuss gun control post-Las Vegas shooting.  That was back October first, yeah? Has it been long enough?
> 
> Fucking morons.


Let's discuss how the Teacher's and Staff of this school knew about Cruz, and the threat he was, and failed to address his known desire to commit this massacre?

No?

I didn't think so.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 14, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> ...


Bullshit!


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 14, 2018)

Witchit said:


> View attachment 176808


BOO!

Answer the question.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 14, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Oh, okay. Well, let's discuss gun control post-Las Vegas shooting.  That was back October first, yeah? Has it been long enough?
> 
> Fucking morons.



In America you have prescription drugs killing more people than guns killing people but there is no demand to ban ALL prescription drugs.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 14, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Nope gun sales go up after every gun massacre.  Gun shops should call in extra staff tomorrow.

And I wouldn't be surprised if the alt-right has already begun trying to paint this as a hoax.


----------



## Witchit (Feb 14, 2018)

Asks a question and in the same post says "No? DIdn't think so."

Do thuglicans even know how to converse?


----------



## Witchit (Feb 14, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, okay. Well, let's discuss gun control post-Las Vegas shooting.  That was back October first, yeah? Has it been long enough?
> ...



You're really desperate to change the subject, aren't you.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 14, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Asks a question and in the same post says "No? DIdn't think so."
> 
> Do thuglicans even know how to converse?


Not even close Slick.

Not Republican nor Conservative.

Can you answer the question?

No?

Didn't think so.


----------



## Witchit (Feb 14, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Asks a question and in the same post says "No? DIdn't think so."
> ...




Yeah, see? That's not how conversations go. But since you've already filled in the blank for me, I guess  you can stop asking now? 

Cool.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 14, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


Sure. Why not.


I won't ask.

I didn't expect an answer.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 14, 2018)

skye said:


> What next?
> 
> A tragedy in EU?



Its so odd you said that. Do you follow Qanon or know of them?


----------



## Witchit (Feb 14, 2018)

Too soon?

NIU marks 10th anniversary of deadly campus shooting


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting


Yup! Just like after little kids were drowning in swimming pools we demanded fences around them, and got them. Public safety over your small penis issues every time.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Gun control is for commies....liberals took God and morals out of the public schools and now own it.....banning books, banning valentines day, holiday party instead of Christmas parties, having transgender principals.....public schools are not safe for kids anymore


^^^ TRIGGERED!!!


----------



## Witchit (Feb 14, 2018)

This is just like the best Valentine's Day Massacre EVER!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 14, 2018)

These threads--after every shooting..are as stylized and as meaningless as Kabuki theater.

It's mind-numbingly stupid.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 14, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> ...




We had people murdered with guns....so we made it against the law to murder people with guns......and drowning kills more kids than guns do dipshit....even with fences...


----------



## Witchit (Feb 14, 2018)

Sure it does.

And to the poster above you? I don't live here. I just dropped by to see the babblers explain how lives mean nothing unless they are in utero.

It's funny, right?


----------



## skews13 (Feb 15, 2018)

MUST READ Facebook post from one of the students who survived the #Parkland shooting


Before I get to the post itself, I’m aware that there are a lot of sick people out there who create/post fake accounts about this sort of thing, but I’ve confirmed that this is legit about as much as I can without getting into “doxing” territory.

I’ll address that after *the post itself, which is a jaw-dropper *(publicly shared and reposted with permission). I’m reposting it verbatim:


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 15, 2018)

Uh...obviously it is fake. Took about 3 seconds to figure it out.
Worked at Dunder Mifflin.... first sign.
Been married since 1906.... second sign.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 15, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Uh...obviously it is fake. Took about 3 seconds to figure it out.
> Worked at Dunder Mifflin.... first sign.
> Been married since 1906.... second sign.



DVD's and Shirts ( Summer Job moron)

And yes the teens do put funny things on their relationship status..


----------



## skews13 (Feb 15, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Uh...obviously it is fake. Took about 3 seconds to figure it out.
> ...



I'm even more encouraged knowing that generation of kids in a state like Florida do not agree with the gun  nutters, and will be the ones that change the country's attitudes on guns after their older generation of parents aunts and uncles have passed on.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Its about the Constitution.
Get the states to amend it or stfu
All you bedwetters are the same.
"Republicans want kids to die"
"the NRA kills thousands of people a year"
You guys are fucking RETARDED and offer no REAL solutions. There is no middle ground. FFS man, you retards freak out and want to legislate shit you dont even understand yet.
GROW THE FUCK UP


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

Sorry to say it but this "kid" is a moron. It's Trump supporters that want the schools safe from mindless killers. The dimcrats created this situation where everyone in a school is a target. And they like it like that . Nothing gets dimocrat scum into a civil rights trashing frenzy faster than one of their own shooting up a gun free zone that they created.

None of you worthless lying bastards EVER offer any solution that will stop this problem.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

Bad words cause weak teenagers to kill themselves. Why arent you faggots trying to regulate the first?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 15, 2018)

I have a very little pathetic idea-------how about weapons that can be designed that  CANNOT 
be used to murder lots of people---at a clip-----but would be useful in taking out ONE assailant at
a time.   Some little LETHAL self-defense thing to put in the pockets of teachers and specially
designated persons?      Long ago some work was being done on a "long range stun gun" 
thing-------for plane hijackings-----we need technology-----not guns FREELY in the hands of nuts


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 15, 2018)

The only gun nutter was the killer.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 15, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, okay. Well, let's discuss gun control post-Las Vegas shooting.  That was back October first, yeah? Has it been long enough?
> ...



sure----let's address it------the kid's parents should have been called and WARNED


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> Sorry to say it but this "kid" is a moron. It's Trump supporters that want the schools safe from mindless killers. The dimcrats created this situation where everyone in a school is a target. And they like it like that . Nothing gets dimocrat scum into a civil rights trashing frenzy faster than one of their own shooting up a gun free zone that they created.
> 
> None of you worthless lying bastards EVER offer any solution that will stop this problem.


Destroy all humans..


----------



## skews13 (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> Sorry to say it but this "kid" is a moron. It's Trump supporters that want the schools safe from mindless killers. The dimcrats created this situation where everyone in a school is a target. And they like it like that . Nothing gets dimocrat scum into a civil rights trashing frenzy faster than one of their own shooting up a gun free zone that they created.
> 
> None of you worthless lying bastards EVER offer any solution that will stop this problem.



Your "rights" are getting ready to get restricted.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 15, 2018)

You are an idiot.  When will the blood stop flowing?

"Thoughts and Prayers"
"Its too soon to talk gun control"

This shit is getting old...


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> Sorry to say it but this "kid" is a moron. It's Trump supporters that want the schools safe from mindless killers. The dimcrats created this situation where everyone in a school is a target. And they like it like that . Nothing gets dimocrat scum into a civil rights trashing frenzy faster than one of their own shooting up a gun free zone that they created.
> 
> None of you worthless lying bastards EVER offer any solution that will stop this problem.



 Governor Scott in Florida screwed over people with his medicare fraud..He also stood back and did nothing to help 80 old people who died in the heat of this last hurricane..*He is Nothing but a scumbag and everyone knows it, he doesn't give a shit about the people of Florida*..he will not go very far in his career.

Rubio sold his soul to the NRA a long time ago...@marcorubio received $90,205 in campaign donations from gun rights groups during the 2015-2016 campaign cycle and received an "A+" grade from the NRA. Rubio has received $3,303,355 over the course of his career as an elected official. http://nydn.us/2o7Sk0z  #thoughtsandprayers


*History of Scumbag Gov Scott of Florida..*
During his 2010 race, the _Miami Herald_ reported that Scott had said he would have immediately stopped his company from committing fraud -- if only "somebody told me something was wrong." But there were such warnings in the company’s annual public reports to stockholders -- which Scott had to sign as president and CEO.

Scott wanted to fight the accusations, but the corporate board of the publicly traded company wanted to settle.

In December 2000, the U.S. Justice Department announced that Columbia/HCA agreed to pay $840 million in criminal fines, civil damages and penalties.

Among the revelations from the 2000 settlement:

• Columbia billed Medicare, Medicaid, and other federal programs for tests that were not necessary or had not been ordered by physicians;

• The company attached false diagnosis codes to patient records to increase reimbursement to the hospitals;

• The company illegally claimed non-reimbursable marketing and advertising costs as community education;

• Columbia billed the government for home health care visits for patients who did not qualify to receive them.

The government settled a second series of similar claims with Columbia/HCA in 2002 for an additional $881 million. The total for the two fines was $1.7 billion.

On Scott’s 2010 campaign website, he admitted to the $1.7 billion fine, though the link is no longer on the site.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Bad words causes weak teenagers to kill themselves. Why arent you faggots trying to regulate the first?



 I used to volunteer at my boys school and knew all of the bullies , they knew I had my eyes on them... The parents did nothing about their little sweethearts..

Now there are parents and schools fighting against Cyber Bullying, it is horrible but so hard to stop


----------



## Erinwltr (Feb 15, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...





Provided we don't burn the planet before they can inherit it.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 15, 2018)

There is no political solution. Legal gun ownership in America is nothing new, but mass shootings weren't a common occurrence in the 50s. How do you legislate respect for life and basic human decency? So long as the degenerate left dominates our media and educational landscape, redefining what it means to be human, people are only going to become more and more nihilistic and depraved.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Feb 15, 2018)

If only the school had been a gun free zone...


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 15, 2018)

skews13 said:


> MUST READ Facebook post from one of the students who survived the #Parkland shooting
> 
> 
> Before I get to the post itself, I’m aware that there are a lot of sick people out there who create/post fake accounts about this sort of thing, but I’ve confirmed that this is legit about as much as I can without getting into “doxing” territory.
> ...



This young girl has a future in politics. She has learned “never let a tragedy go to waste.” I find her post sickening. She did what the worst politicians among us do. She exploited the actions of a sick individual to advance an unrelated political agenda. As if Trump and Rubio winning their past elections caused this event. She wished a lot of people to go to hell. I hope she enjoys their company when she gets there.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 15, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> There is no political solution. Legal gun ownership in America is nothing new, but mass shootings weren't a common occurrence in the 50s. How do you legislate respect for life and basic human decency? So long as the degenerate left dominates our media and educational landscape, redefining what it means to be human, people are only going to become more and more nihilistic and depraved.



There is some truth to this.
My wife and I were discussing this last night.
Kids growing up for the past 20-30 years are considerably more self centered and narcissistic. And have no respect or reverence for meaningful things.
All over the nation, as here where I live, statues in parks that survived perfectly well for generations - untouched -  have been repeatedly vandalized since the 1980's.
Even worse, the past 15 years kids are growing up with their faces on one screen or another. Distanced from their peers. When playing video games for instance, everyone is an adversary. On social media passive aggressiveness is an everyday thing to them. Then in schools they are no longer taught respect and loyalty to our country and countrymen...but we are taught division along racial and social lines, and that America is not a good country.
*Kids have no love for their country anymore. And are absolutely taught to hate each other along political and ideological differences.*


----------



## skews13 (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> Sorry to say it but this "kid" is a moron. It's Trump supporters that want the schools safe from mindless killers. The dimcrats created this situation where everyone in a school is a target. And they like it like that . Nothing gets dimocrat scum into a civil rights trashing frenzy faster than one of their own shooting up a gun free zone that they created.
> 
> None of you worthless lying bastards EVER offer any solution that will stop this problem.



Are you watching the interviews with the students from the school this morning fuckwit?

They are all calling for strict gun control and for the current politicians to be voted out of office.

It's a beautiful thing. Your gun rights are getting ready to take a big hit fuckwit.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

skews13 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to say it but this "kid" is a moron. It's Trump supporters that want the schools safe from mindless killers. The dimcrats created this situation where everyone in a school is a target. And they like it like that . Nothing gets dimocrat scum into a civil rights trashing frenzy faster than one of their own shooting up a gun free zone that they created.
> ...


I cant wait until the next time your hypocritical ass brings up the constitution.
You inconsistent stupid hacks are too easy


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 15, 2018)

skews13 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to say it but this "kid" is a moron. It's Trump supporters that want the schools safe from mindless killers. The dimcrats created this situation where everyone in a school is a target. And they like it like that . Nothing gets dimocrat scum into a civil rights trashing frenzy faster than one of their own shooting up a gun free zone that they created.
> ...



Yes lets take political advice from a bunch of brainwashed teenagers. I'm glad this mass shooting advances your agenda, what a beautiful thing.


----------



## skews13 (Feb 15, 2018)

T


Eaglewings said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to say it but this "kid" is a moron. It's Trump supporters that want the schools safe from mindless killers. The dimcrats created this situation where everyone in a school is a target. And they like it like that . Nothing gets dimocrat scum into a civil rights trashing frenzy faster than one of their own shooting up a gun free zone that they created.
> ...



These kids at that school know this. The current pile of shit that is the makeup of Florida government is getting ready to run up on a snag.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 15, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to say it but this "kid" is a moron. It's Trump supporters that want the schools safe from mindless killers. The dimcrats created this situation where everyone in a school is a target. And they like it like that . Nothing gets dimocrat scum into a civil rights trashing frenzy faster than one of their own shooting up a gun free zone that they created.
> ...



  But I bet you thought Kathleen Blanco did a fine job protecting her constituents.


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

skews13 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to say it but this "kid" is a moron. It's Trump supporters that want the schools safe from mindless killers. The dimcrats created this situation where everyone in a school is a target. And they like it like that . Nothing gets dimocrat scum into a civil rights trashing frenzy faster than one of their own shooting up a gun free zone that they created.
> ...


Isn't it already against the law to murder someone? Why didn't that law stop him? Got anything to say about that? Criminals do not obey laws. The only way to stop a killer in the act is to kill them, but libcorn cowards don't want that. They want more murder zones and laws that do NOTHING!


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

*MSNBC’s Chris Hayes bizarrely accused the Trump administration of “hiding behind” the deadly school shooting in Florida before hastily deleting his tweet.*
MSNBC’s Chris Hayes Accuses Trump Admin of “Hiding Behind” School Shooting


You idiot left have a real belief in your conspiracy,  the best part is you dumbasses think the conspiracies of others are just that meanwhile it's true information,  yet you create your own  conspiracies you think are actually true.  YOu are some sorry ass idiots man honest to God.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

*The heinous attack on Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School demonstrates anew the necessity of arming teachers so they can defend students from determined criminals who come to campus to do harm.*
Dr. AWR Hawkins-Florida School Shooting: Time to Arm Teachers for Self-Defense
-------------------------

If you sissy soy boy liberals can handle a cop having a gun you can handle . teacher having a gun get use to it snowflakes or get the fk out of the US and move to Europe where no guns exist and the women are being raped beyond  what most idiots  can imagine.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Feb 15, 2018)

How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable. 

The public school system huddles our children together unprotected, thus making them sitting duck targets.  The prey is there, all you need is a predator.  Florida got a predator yesterday and he got his prey on the school's platter.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Feb 15, 2018)

Kinda sounds funny doesn’t it?
I haven’t looked up statistics in quite some time but isn’t it mostly Democrats that are doing all the killing with guns? Aren’t the majority of mass shooters Democrats, Lefties or Muslims? The ghetto folks killing each other in our ghettos and barrios....yep, Liberal Democrats.
I would love to hear a Democratic lawmaker stand at the podium on the senate floor and say....”Now damnit, we are tired of all this killing, we must get aggressive on gun control, we have to enact laws which will protect ourselves from.....ummm, umm, Democrats.”


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 15, 2018)

You will NEVER get to the bottom of what makes these people tic, much less come to any sustainable ideas on how to curb this violence when you put out these ridiculous political straw man arguments.

Most of these killers are first & foremost mentally disturbed. That is the underlying issue. Not ISIS, not Democrats, not Republicans, not conservatism, not liberalism, not ANTIFA, not MS13...etc

Their mental health is the source of their anger and the driver behind their actions. Address THAT and you are on the right path.

I bet you a thousand bucks that most of these nutjobs could not define conservatism or liberalism much less apply their principles in their own lives. They are "lost" both emotionally & physically.

I used to be one of these kids. A complete loser with no direction in my life and everything I did revolved around my own selfishness & looking for attention. I NEVER thought about politics or the principles it espouses. Everything was about me.

You all chase your tails in circles trying to place the blame in all the wrong places and as a result nothing is ever done.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> 
> The public school system huddles our children together unprotected, thus making them sitting duck targets.  The prey is there, all you need is a predator.  Florida got a predator yesterday and he got his prey on the school's platter.


Yeah, I've been wondering the same thing.  How did he pull a fire alarm without getting inside, and how did he get inside?  Unless they had fire alarms outside the buildings?  I heard it was an open indoor-outdoor campus with "hallways" actually outside.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> You will NEVER get to the bottom of what makes these people tic, much less come to any sustainable ideas on how to curb this violence when you put out these ridiculous political straw man arguments.
> 
> Most of these killers are first & foremost mentally disturbed. That is the underlying issue. Not ISIS, not Democrats, not Republicans, not conservatism, not liberalism, not ANTIFA, not MS13...etc
> 
> ...



People who perform violence for political means usually group up together to do it, or at least discuss it.

The "lone wolf" type killer just means he/she does their killing themselves, usually you find out they belong to some fringe organization or group.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> ...


I heard a spokesman for the school saying all access to the school is restricted through the front office.   No one has explained how he got around that, but maybe they haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> 
> The public school system huddles our children together unprotected, thus making them sitting duck targets.  The prey is there, all you need is a predator.  Florida got a predator yesterday and he got his prey on the school's platter.


To the government, it's much better to protect illegal immigrants, refugees, and to spend time and money on senseless deadly costly wars on foreign soil. In the U.S., children, the elderly, Vets, those living in poverty, the homeless, and justice, take a backseat to more important issues such as locking people up for possession of a plant, and protecting members of law enforcement that slaughter innocent citizens on our streets.

Only a complete idiot would believe that state governments, and the federal government, actually give a damn about us or our children. In this country, citizens are looked at as a source for votes and tax revenue, and that's it, nothing else.


----------



## deannalw (Feb 15, 2018)

Sonny Clark said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> ...




That's pretty fuckin g foul.


----------



## Compost (Feb 15, 2018)

Apparently the shooter had attended that High School so he knew his way around.  What's extra disturbing is that somebody reported to the FBI some time ago, that this freak was making threats to shot up the school.  The FBI told the school who says the guy was prohibited to enter the campus with a backpack.


----------



## Compost (Feb 15, 2018)

Nikolas Cruz Was Reported to FBI As Potential School Shooter in September (Screenshot of Threat)


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Feb 15, 2018)

Compost said:


> Apparently the shooter had attended that High School so he knew his way around.  What's extra disturbing is that somebody reported to the FBI some time ago, that this freak was making threats to shot up the school.  The FBI told the school who says the guy was prohibited to enter the campus with a backpack.


 The school's officials are idiots.  He was expelled, walked right in and shot up the kids.  It really is as simple as that.  Their security was totally lacking.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 15, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> There is no political solution. Legal gun ownership in America is nothing new, but mass shootings weren't a common occurrence in the 50s. How do you legislate respect for life and basic human decency? So long as the degenerate left dominates our media and educational landscape, redefining what it means to be human, people are only going to become more and more nihilistic and depraved.



Well, congress on both sides have cut mental health so bad that you have to be suicidal to even be assessed in the hospital , pushed out with bullshit meds with no return to the doctor..

Mental health has been FU for years and years..

This seriously needs to be addressed before the fake opiode war because most addicted are either self medicating or have mental health issues.. 

All of this is cut back by the GOP for these kids to get the help that they need..

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

What the fuck is a "real" conversation about how to prevent school shootings?  What the fuck does that bullshit mean?


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

It would mean finding common ground, which wont work. So, basically, its bullshit.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

I heard he "shot his way in" 
I have no idea what they meant by that. I can only speculate.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Until shooting back becomes part of the "conversation" it is total bullshit.  Our governments have created this problem in their idiotic efforts to prevent it.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the shooter had attended that High School so he knew his way around.  What's extra disturbing is that somebody reported to the FBI some time ago, that this freak was making threats to shot up the school.  The FBI told the school who says the guy was prohibited to enter the campus with a backpack.
> ...


The security guard tried.  And died for it.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

Me and a co worker were just discussing this. I said if people were shooting back it wouldnt have been so bad. Maybe even stopped him before a death. His reply was, "how is a 9 round pistol going to stop a 30 round semi automatic?"
my response? "who said there would be only one pistol?"


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



Was  he armed? I'm hearing he wasn't. If not he should have been


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sure, right wing morons.....Let's have ALL junior high and high schoolers walking around armed and ready to show how truly fucked up we've become......
What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Feb 15, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PUPPS said:
> ...


 He wasn't.  An unarmed security guy is nothing more than someone who says "Hey, don't do that"  while wearing a uniform with a bullseye on it.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Sure, right wing morons.....Let's have ALL junior high and high schoolers walking around armed and ready to show how truly fucked up we've become......
> What could possibly go wrong?


Who here said anything about kids having guns? 
I know you are stupid as hell but i thought you could read


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



If he had been armed perhaps 17 children wouldn't have perished.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> 
> The public school system huddles our children together unprotected, thus making them sitting duck targets.  The prey is there, all you need is a predator.  Florida got a predator yesterday and he got his prey on the school's platter.



Finger pointing at school personnel is a spin on a horrific event with no effort to offer a solution to mitigate such violence, so typical of a supporter of the NRA's policy of no gun control, not way.  

Where is the empathy for all those killed, maimed and their parents, siblings and friends who  will live the act of one man with a gun.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What the fuck is a "real" conversation about how to prevent school shootings?  What the fuck does that bullshit mean?


I’ve already posted one legit proposal to a gun grabber. One in which everyone can contribute; and also doesn’t infringe on gun owners. Can you believe they suddenly lost interest in the conversation; and haven’t posted since...? Hmmm...


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Feb 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> ...


 It's in preventing it from happening again.  Schools need to be a secure environment - period.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> ...


The people actually there is spin but an org that had literally NOTHING to do with it, isnt?
You fucking idiot.
People like you are why we cant figure this shit out. Tunnel vision dumbasses.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Who here said anything about kids having guns?
> I know you are stupid as hell but i thought you could rea




NO???, then morons like you want to arm teachers administrators, food servers, parents visiting the school, etc. with MORE AR-15 style weapons.....juts in case......LOL

What the fuck.....lets arm EVERYBODY who go to church, nightclubs, outdoor concerts, etc......


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 15, 2018)

Everybody's idea of real is different, but 99% of the comments I see are hyper partisan crap discussing the wrong issue.

When planes run into buildings and cars mow down people on the sidewalk, we don't talk about airplanes and cars, we talk about causes.  Similarly, when a disturbed individual kills people, we should be talking about what should have been done about his mental disturbance.

 The real issue here is mental health and how our system mainstreams dangerously ill people into walks of life they should be prevented from accessing.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is a "real" conversation about how to prevent school shootings?  What the fuck does that bullshit mean?
> ...


Link? I would love to see it


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Who here said anything about kids having guns?
> ...


Seems like a better solution than banning and regulating shit that only hurts the law abiding. When all you morons only want to regulate and ban, you wont get anywhere.
Come up with an actual solution that doesnt impede on anyone elses rights and you might get a listener.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What the fuck is a "real" conversation about how to prevent school shootings?  What the fuck does that bullshit mean?


/----/ It means Registration = Confiscation so only the Gubmint thugs have guns.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Feb 15, 2018)

Ft.Hood shooter Nidal Hasan - Democrat, and Muslim
Adam Lanza - Liberal, Hated Christians
Columbine High School freaks - Too young to vote but came from very Liberal family 
Virginia Tech shooter, Seung-Hui Cho - Liberal freak
Virginia Tech decapitater - Liberal
Colorado Theater shooter James Holmes - Liberal
Live on air Roanoke VA TV station shooter Vester Lee Flanagan - Liberal
Navy shipyard shooter Aaron Alexis - liberal
Arizona Gabby Giffords shooter Jared Loughner - Liberal, hated Bush
The DC snipers back in 2003 - Liberals
Chattanooga TN Marine Recruiting center shooter - Muslim Democrat
Ted Kaczynski (the Unabomber) - Leftist

Want more examples of the violent Left?...

Lee Harvy Oswald (JFK)  - Marxist (hard core lefty)
John Hinkley (Reagan) - Democrat
John Wilkes Booth (Lincoln)  - Democrat
Lynette 'squeaky' Fromme (Gerd Ford attempt) - Liberal
Sir Han Sir Han (RFK) - Liberal
Bill Ayers - US domestic terrorist - Liberal
Bernadine Dohrn - US domestic terrorist - Liberal
Black panther party - leftist based organization
Occupy Wall Street - over 8,000 arrests, 3 murders, 2 arson, 10 plus reported rapes - a hardcore leftist movement
KKK- was spawn from Democrats
Eradication of Jews 1940's (holocaust) - Hitler a member of the National Socialist Workers Party aka a hardcore leftist.
Planned parenthood - a leftist organization, created for the sole purpose to eradicate blacks, (do some research on Margaret Sanger)
Slavery - Democrats were proponents.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

A rational discussion on gun control is not possible when their goal is banning guns and abolishing the 2nd amendment. No compromise with these people is possible.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Come up with an actual solution that doesnt impede on anyone elses rights and you might get a listener.



Just "wonder" a bit WHY these types of shooting sprees are so damn deadly in virtually ONLY this country......


----------



## westwall (Feb 15, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Ft.Hood shooter Nidal Hasan - Democrat, and Muslim
> Adam Lanza - Liberal, Hated Christians
> Columbine High School freaks - Too young to vote but came from very Liberal family
> Virginia Tech shooter, Seung-Hui Cho - Liberal freak
> ...







Please don't call them liberal, because they weren't.  They were progressives, which is a very different critter.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> *A rational discussion on gun control is not possible when their goal is banning guns and abolishing the 2nd amendment*




That conclusion still smells since it came out of your fat ass.....


----------



## bodecea (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What the fuck is a "real" conversation about how to prevent school shootings?  What the fuck does that bullshit mean?


Nothing.   It means nothing.   This is the new normal......


----------



## Erinwltr (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 176889



*"At 19 with no criminal background — despite Cruz's** disciplinary record at school** — all he needed was a few hundred dollars to buy the rifle."*


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Come up with an actual solution that doesnt impede on anyone elses rights and you might get a listener.
> ...



Illegals have killed thousands in this country, you people don't seem concerned with that.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Sure, right wing morons.....Let's have ALL junior high and high schoolers walking around armed and ready to show how truly fucked up we've become......
> What could possibly go wrong?


It would be very American.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Oh?   How many thousands?   And where did you get that number from?


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > *A rational discussion on gun control is not possible when their goal is banning guns and abolishing the 2nd amendment*
> ...



You forget to take your meds?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Just "wonder" a bit WHY these types of shooting sprees are so damn deadly in virtually ONLY this country......


That's not a solution.  That's a statistic.  

You have no good solutions.  You have no answer.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Come up with an actual solution that doesnt impede on anyone elses rights and you might get a listener.
> ...


Maybe you need to look at the root cause. GUNS are NOT the cause.
THINK


----------



## BrokeLoser (Feb 15, 2018)

westwall said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Ft.Hood shooter Nidal Hasan - Democrat, and Muslim
> ...



I feel bad half the time I post that because I know many legitimate old school Liberals. It’s too bad Progressives have hijacked any term that indicates a “left leaner”.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

Its such an important issue for some many YET they wont think about it past a pre-k level.
Its pathetic


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Sure, right wing morons.....Let's have ALL junior high and high schoolers walking around armed and ready to show how truly fucked up we've become......
> What could possibly go wrong?


/----/ When you can't debate the issue, exaggerate the oppositions viewpoint it to the point of absurdity.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

bodecea said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



The FBI so choke on it. According to the FBI, 67,642 murders were committed in the U.S. from 2005 through 2008, and 115,717 from 2003 through 2009. The General Accounting Office documents that criminal immigrants committed 25,064 of these murders.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

Henceforth I won't be voting for any politician who's taken more than $1000 in blood money from the NRA in any given year. If such a candidate doesn't exist, I'll leave that space blank - and so should you. Sadly, they don't represent sportsmen or simple home defense and recreational target shooting firearms owners such as myself. They're all about manufacturers, distributors and retailers.

Nice column from Richard Wolffe 

<snips>

This is no time to talk politics, we’re told by gun-loving conservatives.

This is a time for prayers, we’re told by Donald Trump.

“There really are no words,” we’re told by the local sheriff.

So it’s OK, everyone. We can get back to the latest blather about tax cuts for corporations or billions for a border wall. Those are the things that politics, and presidents, and words, can handle.

But if we can’t talk about saving the lives of our children, if our politics can’t keep our schools safe, if we can’t talk about the mass murder of innocence, then what on earth are we talking about? What’s the point of any politician if they can’t do this one simple thing: protect our youngest citizens?

Donald Trump doesn’t do moral values and he doesn’t do justice. That’s the cost of doing business with a man who wanted the death penalty for five teenagers known as the Central Park Five, and claimed they were guilty even after they were exonerated by DNA evidence.

Enough is enough is enough. If you care about our children, do something to protect them. If you want a politician who talks about our greatest threats, vote for someone who isn’t terrified of the National Rifle Association.

And if you want to make America great again, make our schools safe again.​
Don’t look to Trump for leadership after the Florida school shooting | Richard Wolffe


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Illegals have killed thousands in this country, you people don't seem concerned with that.




Sure, fuckhead..........lets blame it all on illegals....What a fucking moron.....lol


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What the fuck is a "real" conversation about how to prevent school shootings?  What the fuck does that bullshit mean?


Well, Bootney, you didn't get off to a very good start.

I'd tell you some ideas, but why would I want to try with someone whose spittle is flying all over the place?


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Illegals have killed thousands in this country, you people don't seem concerned with that.
> ...



According to the FBI, 67,642 murders were committed in the U.S. from 2005 through 2008, and 115,717 from 2003 through 2009. The General Accounting Office documents that criminal immigrants committed 25,064 of these murders.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Sure, fuckhead..........lets blame it all on illegals....What a fucking moron.....lol


That's just as reasonable as blaming it on guns.


----------



## westwall (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Sure, right wing morons.....Let's have ALL junior high and high schoolers walking around armed and ready to show how truly fucked up we've become......
> What could possibly go wrong?







Weeeeellll, your way certainly isn't working now is it?  Your way consists of "no teacher should be allowed to defend themselves or their students because they might panic in the event of a shooter and then the teacher will shoot everyone instead!"  When every bit of evidence we have seen is educators NOT panicking, and instead acting with extraordinary heroism....while trying to defend their kids with nothing more than their hands.

In other words, gnat, you're a fucking moron.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Illegals have killed thousands in this country, you people don't seem concerned with that.
> ...


those deaths dont matter but this is so important? Whats the difference exactly?


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Who here said anything about kids having guns?
> ...


I'd laugh, but some people take that seriously, believe it or not.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 15, 2018)

Sonny Clark said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> ...



A very foolish post ^^^, as are most posts by haters of government.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> That's not a solution. That's a statistic.
> 
> You have no good solutions. You have no answer.



I sure do have some solution.....Guns whose ONLY purpose is to kill as many people as possible in the shortest amount of time, have NO PLACE or REASON to be sold to ANYONE that wants such a weapon.....

This is NOT hunting game.....this is hunting people.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Well, Bootney, you didn't get off to a very good start.
> 
> I'd tell you some ideas, but why would I want to try with someone whose spittle is flying all over the place?


It's this type of commentary that has me fuming.  Quit calling it a conversation.  State to the world what you really mean, so we can tell you to go to hell.


----------



## westwall (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Come up with an actual solution that doesnt impede on anyone elses rights and you might get a listener.
> ...







Tell that to the 130 dead in Paris, or the 70+ dead in Norway, both gun control paradises,  you ignorant twerp.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 15, 2018)

What I have observed is that the hard core righties often ascribe motives that do not exist while the hard core leftists deny them when they do.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Liberals have selective faux rage. They defend and give sanctuary to illegals who kill thousands and its total crickets. Some mentally ill nut job kills 17 and they demand the 2nd amendment be repealed.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > That's not a solution. That's a statistic.
> ...


That means no solution. Try again, dumbfuck.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Maybe you need to look at the root cause. GUNS are NOT the cause.
> THINK




When the NRA opposes even people in a NO-FLY list to be banned from buying assault weapons, then you know (or should know) that the system is fucked up.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> I sure do have some solution.....Guns whose ONLY purpose is to kill as many people as possible in the shortest amount of time, have NO PLACE or REASON to be sold to ANYONE that wants such a weapon.....


That eliminates all guns, jackass.

All guns are built and intended to kill.  

You're not going to round up millions of guns, and we can build them at home anyway.

Next solution?


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PUPPS said:
> ...


Well, I'm guessing no, since he didn't shoot Cruz.  But Cruz could have just gotten in the first shot.  The element of surprise is always on the attacker's side.


----------



## TexM3 (Feb 15, 2018)

Stop giving kids SSRI drugs!


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

THIS my friends is actual leadership. 

Even though Obama was unable to get anything done, he dug deep for a proper response instead of more #ThoughtsAndPrayers.

The final 2/3 of this speech after the Roseburg Oregon shooting was ad libbed and straight from the heart.


----------



## Crixus (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What the fuck is a "real" conversation about how to prevent school shootings?  What the fuck does that bullshit mean?





It means that I need to put an ash cross on my forehead, dress in black and to hunt a news camra and someone to hug for the TV.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




Asking Nat to think is like asking a hippopotamus to fly.

It ain't happening any time soon.


----------



## westwall (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you need to look at the root cause. GUNS are NOT the cause.
> ...








People on the no fly list who were Congressman, and agents of Homeland Security would tell a thinking person that the No fly list had some serious problems, and the democrat solution allowed for no way to fix it.  There's that thinking part again, which leaves you out of the equation.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Well at least he'd have a chance. Arm them, if they are it will give someone pause, that's just common sense


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> When the NRA opposes even people in a NO-FLY list to be banned from buying assault weapons, then you know (or should know) that the system is fucked up.


The no-fly list lacks due process.  It's unconstitutional.  Find a different way that allows due process first, and we will support it.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> THIS my friends is actual leadership.
> 
> Even though Obama was unable to get anything done, he dug deep for a proper response instead of more #ThoughtsAndPrayers.
> 
> The final 2/3 of this speech after the Roseburg Oregon shooting was ad libbed and straight from the heart.



Guess you had to get the old kneepads out again eh?

and pointless yammering without results is not "leadership", it's grandstanding.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you need to look at the root cause. GUNS are NOT the cause.
> ...


Do you know how people get put on a no fly list?
What if some guy that should be on there is named TN Harley; I am not a criminal. I certainly wont kill anyone. But i wont be able to buy a gun because of the same name?
There are many holes in that solution. It sounds good at face value but it impedes on lawful gun owners.
You cant take away rights from innocent people and expect action.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > I sure do have some solution.....Guns whose ONLY purpose is to kill as many people as possible in the shortest amount of time, have NO PLACE or REASON to be sold to ANYONE that wants such a weapon.....
> ...


/----/ Clinton's Surgeon General Joycelyn Elders called for safer guns and safer bullets. Maybe that's what the Libtards are thinking.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> A rational discussion on gun control is not possible when their goal is banning guns and abolishing the 2nd amendment. No compromise with these people is possible.



Seriously, could we take some measures to try and prevent these school shootings? I think so but the anti gun advocates make such a compromise impossible because for them its a total gun ban or nothing. This forces gun owners to not give an inch. They know the gun control advocates will just keep coming back for more and more restrictions until guns are effectively banned with a twisted hairball of ridiculous gun control laws designed to make it so legally risky and expensive to own a gun that people just give up their 2nd amendment rights voluntarily.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> That eliminates all guns, jackass.
> 
> All guns are built and intended to kill.
> 
> ...




There are over 8 MILLION AR-15  style weapons already in the hands of Americans.......after this tragedy, expect MANY MORE of these weapons to be sold to make gun-manufacturers even richer and donate MUCH MORE money to corrupt congress....

BUT, our thought s and prayers are for the victims and we will lower the flag to half mast for a day.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PUPPS said:
> ...


What about looking at school shooters and other mass shooters as a group, figuring out what makes them tick (or skip a tick, more like) and asking what we can do to stop manufacturing such twisted, frustrated people?
If you have ideas on that, support whatever cause you think will help.
Limiting certain guns won't solve the problem in itself.
What is causing this to happen?  I think there are a lot of ways to help, but none of them are going to work overnight.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

*Florida shooting: *

*Parkland school student calls Donald Trump a 'piece of s***' over tweet of condolence*

'Prayers won’t fix this. But gun control will prevent it from happening again', says teen


Florida shooting victim calls Donald Trump a 'f*****g piece of s**t' over condolence message


----------



## Vastator (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Cue The Virtue Signaling From Liberal Celebrities


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

I am sure you support other groups that fight for individual liberty?
Why hate on that one?
Are you ok with regulating EVERY constitutional right? Or are you just going to disingenuously attack this one?
Guess what? ALL rights come with problems. 
Only a moron thinks freedom is free.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Asking Nat to think is like asking a hippopotamus to fly.
> 
> It ain't happening any time soon.




I'm so fucking "hurt" that a mindless moron "thinks" so of me.....LOL


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> *Florida shooting: *
> 
> *Parkland school student calls Donald Trump a 'piece of s***' over tweet of condolence*
> 
> ...



What gun control, besides total weapon bans and confiscation would have prevented this?


----------



## NightFox (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What the fuck is a "real" conversation about how to prevent school shootings?  What the fuck does that bullshit mean?



It means talking about the ROOT causes of this violence instead of all the politically charged horseshit that both of our Washington Crime Families want to focus on (gun control, blaming the "other side", etc..,).

*For example*:
It means discussing the factors (e.g. political correctness) that have super charged the environment of conformity in schools, which leads to those that don't conform to the "norms" becoming increasingly isolated from other people.

It means discussing the influence that violence in movies, music, video games, etc.., has on de-sensitizing children to violence and de-humanizing others.

It means discussing the role that technology (e.g. social media) plays in disconnecting people from society and face to face human relationships.

It means discussing how the breakdown of the nuclear family is effecting the emotional well being of children.

There's no magic cure but we're not even discussing the ROOT causes, instead we're all chattering about gun control and which political ideology these shooters belong to.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

Stoneman Douglas High student calls on lawmakers: ''You need to take some action' - CNN





"We're children. You guys are the adults. You need to take some action and play a role. Work together, come over your politics, and get something done."


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

Vastator said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


That would certainly help!


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

The Florida Shooting Had All the Red Flags

One of the classmates of the alleged shooter told local news that the student often showed a lot of warning signs, from showing off pictures of his guns to joking about knowing the layout of the school well enough to figure where students would be in case of a shooting.

WSVN 7 News on Twitter

Opponents of gun control will insist that it's too early to "get political," by which they will mean "discuss anything that could have prevented this" or "acknowledge that we have the power to change gun laws but we refuse to." They'll say that it's too soon to point out that Florida gun laws are some of the most relaxed in the country, meaning in Florida you can buy a gun without a license, you don't need firearms registration, and in most cases you don't need to go through a background check, including to purchase semi-automatic weapons. Acknowledging that it's less than two years since the Pulse in Orlando, the deadliest U.S. shooting in modern history, is "insensitive."

CBS Evening News on Twitter

Opponents of gun control will also likely say it's too soon to bring up that we know, categorically, that the presence of a gun in a home dramatically increases the likelihood of homicide and suicide.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

KEEP THE CARNAGE.....right wingers....Its what our founding fathers wanted.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


The security guard was an UNARMED PT teacher! That's bullet catcher in real world terms.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


If someone is hired for security and is properly trained, I agree.  In prisons, guards can't be armed because the inmates might get the guns.  In schools, probably people don't want the kids to be freaked out by gun toting guards.  But he could have carried inside his jacket.  He wouldn't have needed to wear it strapped around his hips like a gunslinger.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

*Why more than 100 gun control proposals in Congress since 2011 have failed*

Over just the past five years, lawmakers have introduced more than 100 gun control proposals in Congress, since Gabrielle Giffords and 18 other people were shot in Tucson, Arizona in January 2011.

Not one of them has been passed into law, and very few of the proposals even made it to the House or Senate floor.

Why more than 100 gun control proposals in Congress since 2011 have failed


----------



## Penelope (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Sure, right wing morons.....Let's have ALL junior high and high schoolers walking around armed and ready to show how truly fucked up we've become......
> What could possibly go wrong?



Unreal.  Best to start them playing cowboys and Indians in 1 st grade. Practice for the real thing. Nuts.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 15, 2018)

What did Obama do about it?

All of this, while he was bankrupting the nation, weaponizing the IRS, forcing a financial penalty for those who don't sign up for insurance they don't want or need, while he lied to the country about "keeping your old doctor" and other b.s

All of this, and he still didn't do anything about weapons.  It's difficult because you have a constitution.  Terrorists are best stopped before they become terrorists, this is true across the board on any issue you don't want to have to deal with in full fruition, be it the stick up kid or the latest murderous coward.  It's not the role of government per se, it's the role of the nation to embrace positive role models, influences and philosophies.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

*MAY 3, 2016*

*As States Expand Gun Rights, the Police Object*

Guns in bars. Guns in airports. Guns in day care centers and sports arenas. Conservative state lawmakers around the country are pressing to weaken an array of gun regulations, in some cases greatly expanding where owners can carry their weapons.

But the legislators are encountering stiff opposition from what has been a trusted ally: *law enforcement.*

In more than a dozen states with traditions of robust support for gun ownership rights, and *where legislatures have moved to relax gun laws during the past year, the local police have become increasingly vocal in denouncing the measures.* They say the new laws expose officers to greater danger and prevent them from doing their jobs effectively.

“We are a gun society and we recognize that, but we should be writing gun laws that make us safer,” said Leonard Papania, the police chief in Gulfport, who opposes part of a new state law that creates exceptions to the rules for concealed-carry permits. “Do you want every incident on your street to escalate to acts of gun violence?”

As States Expand Gun Rights, the Police Object




"There has long been a tension between the interests of law enforcement and the efforts to roll back gun regulations, but the conflicts are becoming more frequent as gun laws are expanded, particularly in states with permissive policies. Police officers in Maine and Texas have described coming across people displaying their weapons near schools and libraries, daring anyone to call the police and challenge their newly won rights."


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

“What is alarming to the police is that they have no power to ascertain the potential criminal background of an armed individual until a crime is committed, and by then it is too late,” said Ladd Everitt, the spokesman for the Coalition to Stop Gun Violence, an advocacy group.

The objections to these laws are not only about officer safety. Law enforcement officials also argue that creating more exceptions to gun regulations will impede investigations. The discovery of an unpermitted weapon typically gives officers probable cause to conduct searches, but some of the new laws could take away that option.

As States Expand Gun Rights, the Police Object


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

*In a brazen example of media bias, Salon.com claimed that President Trump’s first response to the horrific school shooting in Florida was to blame the victims.*
Salon Brazenly Lies About Trump Blaming Florida Victims For School Shooting



Oh look the very news site that tried to make child molesting seem normal, people jumped on them so badly about they had to take it down.
Now they have their nerve trying to pull this stunt. LMFAO they must need viewers.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> KEEP THE CARNAGE.....right wingers....Its what our founding fathers wanted.


You have a lot of nerve saying that while shitting on their work of art.
You are a joke. A big disingenuous joke.


----------



## Ray9 (Feb 15, 2018)

Another mass killing has occurred and seventeen people are dead. Everyone is throwing up their hands and demanding answers. A definitive answer will be hard to come by unless we ask the right questions. The most important question to ask is: what is emboldening psychopaths in our society to act on their impulses?

Modern school shootings surfaced in America in 1970 with the implementation of political correctness that came with the War on Poverty and the Great Society. Intellectuals in the United States who were embedded in education and politics captured control of the behavioral aspects of society and instilled a collective sense of entitlement into the masses.

To pull this off they attacked many of the traditional institutions like churches and synagogues as well as long-established conventional belief systems that encouraged self-discipline among the people. Political correctness is essentially cultural Marxism and its mission is to create social chaos and turn populations into wild animals laying the groundwork for a central government to swoop in and take complete control.

It’s an established fact in the psychiatric community that there is a percentage of the population with brains wired differently than the general population. They are commonly referred to as psychopaths or sociopaths and they make very convenient foot soldiers in the war on traditional values waged by the cultural Marxism of political correctness.

Since 1965 many of the restraints that form the foundation of civilized society in the US have been removed by intellectuals and political operatives in order to dismantle society with the fundamental change of an all-powerful and absolute central government. Cultural opposition to such behavioral aberrations as gayness or transgenderism is not tolerated and is met with ridicule in order to break down social order and foment discord between groups.

Psychopaths have always existed but they were kept in check with pressure of cultural norms that no longer exist. While the US comprises only five percent of the world’s population it is home to nearly a third of the mass killings.

The crooked political and educational establishment in the US is totally invested in the fundamental change necessary to exterminate our way of life and destroy our constitution. It is their intent to leave us defenseless against a government that will soon be knocking on our doors.

Mass killings are a necessary component of the fundamental change brought to us by Franklin Roosevelt, Lyndon Johnson and Barack Obama.


----------



## Norman (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Henceforth I won't be voting for any politician who's taken more than $1000 in blood money from the NRA in any given year. If such a candidate doesn't exist, I'll leave that space blank - and so should you. Sadly, they don't represent sportsmen or simple home defense and recreational target shooting firearms owners such as myself. They're all about manufacturers, distributors and retailers.
> 
> Nice column from Richard Wolffe
> 
> ...



Because of course, strong leadership = banning guns in this situation?

That's not strong leadership but total pussification.

Leftists always wanting for only their government to have guns, because nothing could go wrong with that.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> There are over 8 MILLION AR-15 style weapons already in the hands of Americans.......after this tragedy, expect MANY MORE of these weapons to be sold to make gun-manufacturers even richer and donate MUCH MORE money to corrupt congress....
> 
> BUT, our thought s and prayers are for the victims and we will lower the flag to half mast for a day.


Again, statistics, not solutions.

You can't round up 8 million guns.  That's impossible. 

Furthermore, despite what you might believe, we "gun nuts"  know how to build our own guns.  You think we won't?

What solution do you have?


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > *Florida shooting: *
> ...


Adding REAL information to the background check Cruz passed might have helped.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

_Law enforcement officials in the state said the political power of the gun rights lobby had overwhelmed their calls for caution.

Local law enforcement agencies opposed to enhancing gun possession rights have generally lost recent legislative battles.


Maine enacted a law last year allowing people to carry concealed weapons without a permit or training, despite the objections of Michael Sauschuck, the police chief in Portland, the state’s largest city.

“It is absolutely ludicrous to me that we require people to go take a test to get a driver’s license, but we are allowing people to carry a deadly weapon on their person without any procedures regulating it,” Chief Sauschuck said.

As States Expand Gun Rights, the Police Object
_


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


*Black lives matter teaches if you lost its the white man's fault!
Antifia teaches if you lost its the Rich man's fault!
The pussy hat wearers teach if you lost it was a MANS fault!

How about teaching the truth in schools? If you don't try, you LOSE every time!*


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

_in Texas, where concealed handguns will be allowed in university classrooms beginning Aug. 1, law enforcement officials won a surprise victory last year after Art Acevedo, the police chief in Austin, held a news conference where he was flanked by law enforcement leaders from across the state.

His message to conservative Republican lawmakers, who were seeking to limit police officers’ authority to question people with firearms as part of the state’s open-carry legislation, was blunt.

“You can’t be the party of law and order and not listen to your police chiefs,” Chief Acevedo said.   

(or the FBI, for that matter!  aka chief law enforcement agency of the USA)  __

As States Expand Gun Rights, the Police Object_


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 15, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > There is no political solution. Legal gun ownership in America is nothing new, but mass shootings weren't a common occurrence in the 50s. How do you legislate respect for life and basic human decency? So long as the degenerate left dominates our media and educational landscape, redefining what it means to be human, people are only going to become more and more nihilistic and depraved.
> ...



Again, there was no mental health epidemic back in the 50s. What's changed since then?


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 15, 2018)

I think I heard he's addressing the nation today on this.

The Republicans will say it was perfect, the Democrats will say it was a joke, and nothing of substance will come from it.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

Its so funny
Nat thinks cops are psychos. Nat thinks trump is going to turn into a dictator and eat our children.
BUT the dumbfuck wants to take away guns. He wants the people he dont trust to control our defense. BAsically, be defenseless. 
Maybe we can defeat the dictatorship with wiffle ball bats and arrowheads tied to a fucking stick
Dumbfuck


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

Because I enjoy punching liberals in the face with FACTS lets go back a few years shall we when Florida home owners were suffering rampant home invasions, rapes, and murders. Florida passed the Castle law that allowed home owners to shoot these fuckers, they cannot be prosecuted for shooting them or sued by them or their families. You invade a home you get shot in the damn chest.

The filth turned to car jacking, again murders, people dragged down the damn street. So Florida extended the Castle law to include your vehicle and that largely put a stop to that shit.

Allowing citizens to arm and defend themselves, what a concept. Now we should abolish this and allow the filth to go back to preying on citizens because some lone nut job shot up a school?


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 15, 2018)

A "real" conversation on gun control means the same thing as a "real" conversation on Race. Liberals never want a conversation. What they really want is to give speeches on their point of view only.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

The Associated Press on Twitter


----------



## Vastator (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > There are over 8 MILLION AR-15 style weapons already in the hands of Americans.......after this tragedy, expect MANY MORE of these weapons to be sold to make gun-manufacturers even richer and donate MUCH MORE money to corrupt congress....
> ...


A better question to ask them is,"what are YOU willing to give up?" In typical leftist fashion; all their solutions come at someone else's cost...


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 15, 2018)

Your thread title mentioned something about asking questions?


Yet you didn't ask one.

I have one.

WTF are you talking about?


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> *Florida shooting:*
> *Parkland school student calls Donald Trump a 'piece of s***' over tweet of condolence*
> 'Prayers won’t fix this. But gun control will prevent it from happening again', says teen
> Florida shooting victim calls Donald Trump a 'f*****g piece of s**t' over condolence message



I like Sarah - just added her to my follows

@chaddiedabaddie


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Feb 15, 2018)

The deterrent factor is knowing that you will be forcefully resisted if you try to become a schoolhouse shooter.  In this case the guy wasn't even stopped.  He quit for some reason and walked out with the other students.  The key to deterrence is to make the act impossible due to security.  Keep 'em out.  If that fails, take 'em out.  This guy walked in, shot up the place and simply walked out.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 15, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



There were mental hospitals in the 1950's that is why..lol


----------



## Circe (Feb 15, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > You will NEVER get to the bottom of what makes these people tic, much less come to any sustainable ideas on how to curb this violence when you put out these ridiculous political straw man arguments.
> ...



I like your posts, and I think it's very interesting and important whether a mass killer is simply a crazed lunatic or a terrorist, and what "terrorism" means.

My Ethics textbook says that terrorism must by definition be killing of random non-combatants (not targeted, like assassinations or strikes against the military) and as many as possible of them per attack, usually. It also must be organized by some ideological group, political or religious. The organization does not have to be fancy or tight ---- ISIS recruiting crazies and loners through the Internet totally works, as we have seen. Anarchists did that in the late 1800s/early 1900s -- "propaganda by deed," which meant bomb-throwing. Anarchists are not by definition very good at organizing, but they were good enough to kill a whole lot of heads of state, including a couple American presidents.

The problem is, the categories overlap. Some crazies, like Son of Sam who heard his neighbor's dog barking and thought a demon was telling him to stalk and kill women, are not terrorists. But lots of crazies do get in contact with Muslim groups, maybe others. (Eco-terrorism, for instance. PETA.) Crazies make GREAT terrorists, so that's a problem. People like the Columbine kids or Adam Lanza are just total madmen, however, homicidal maniacs who are not political.

How much was this Cruz kid incited by terrorist websites, is a good question, I think. He was definitely teetering on the edge of madness, that's obvious, but was he pushed? We need to work on the terrorism inciter problem.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Vastator said:


> A better question to ask them is,"what are YOU willing to give up?" In typical leftist fashion; all their solutions come at someone else's cost...


The burden always falls on us.  They will never be burdened with being responsible for their own personal security (carrying a gun).  They rely on cops and other people. 

Lack of self-reliance is one of the causes.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

02/02/17

The House on Thursday struck down an Obama-era regulation that could block some recipients of disability benefits from buying guns.

The House voted 235-180 to roll back a rule that required the Social Security Administration to report people who receive disability benefits and have a mental health condition to the FBI’s background check system. The database is used to determine eligibility for buying a firearm. 

House votes to overturn Obama gun rule


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> Your thread title mentioned something about asking questions?
> 
> 
> Yet you didn't ask one.
> ...



Agree or disagree he made some valuable points of discussion...too bad you are not qualified to discuss them.
You should stay to the usual, meaningless rock throwing threads...there are 100's of them a day.
You fit right in.


----------



## Ray9 (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> Your thread title mentioned something about asking questions?
> 
> 
> Yet you didn't ask one.
> ...



Apparently it's beyond your pay grade.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

*House GOP Blocks Measure to Prevent Mentally Ill People From Getting Firearms*

House Republicans voted Thursday to gut an Obama administration gun-control regulation that would have helped prevent some mentally ill people from purchasing firearms. The rule, which the NRA opposed and the House struck down 235–180, would have applied to people who receive Social Security disability or Supplemental Security Income (SSI) benefits and are unable to manage their own finances because of a documented mental illness, including schizophrenia or bipolar disorder. It would have covered about 75,000 people, reports_ USA Today_.

Under the rule, which was finalized in the last days of the Obama administration and now will no longer be, the Social Security Administration would have reported these particular individuals to the FBI, so their names would have come up in a background check if someone tried to purchase a firearm. The SSA would also notify those potentially affected by the rule, and implement a system so people could appeal their placements on the background-check list, if necessary.


House GOP Blocks Measure to Prevent Mentally Ill People From Getting Firearms


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

martybegan said:


> What gun control, besides total weapon bans and confiscation would have prevented this?



This kid had train wreck written all over him. Utterly deranged and talked to by the FBI at least a couple of times for stating that _"he was going to become a professional school shooter"_. Red flags all over him - THAT is how more thorough checks would have weeded this dude out from his AR-15 purchase.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Bootney, you didn't get off to a very good start.
> ...


I've been trying all morning to share what I really mean.   And since you've already told me you're going to tell me to go to hell, why would anyone want to state anything to you?


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

9/13/2004

The expiration Monday of a 10-year federal ban on assault weapons means firearms like AK-47s, Uzis and TEC-9s can now be legally bought — a development that has critics upset and gun owners pleased.

The 1994 ban, signed by then President Clinton, outlawed 19 types of military-style assault weapons. A clause directed that the ban expire unless Congress specifically reauthorized it, which it did not.

...


National police organizations such as the International Association of Chiefs of Police, the International Brotherhood of Police Officers and the Fraternal Order of Police all support the renewal of the ban.


Congress lets assault weapons ban expire


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PUPPS said:
> ...



Your words are a jumble of emotion and calling me a "fucking idiot" may make you feel better about your complicity with yesterdays murders.  

You wonder why I claim you are complicit?  I'll tell you straight up, those who support the 2nd A. as an absolute right are wrong, and the laws of the nation  and in several state need to regulate firearms.

Each time this happens these supporters protect the 2nd A. by pointing fingers at others, other than the killers and the method used in creating carnage. They reject any effort to control the proliferation of guns to individuals who most rational people feel ought not to have access to them.,


----------



## Thinker101 (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > That eliminates all guns, jackass.
> ...



So your issue is with gun-manufacturers becoming richer?


----------



## Penelope (Feb 15, 2018)

For men the gun takes the place of sexual impotence.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

The public health challenge posed by the tens of thousands of Americans shot to death each year wasn’t always the subject of such a toxic partisan divide. There used to be a bit of flexibility between the parties before the gun lobby so relentlessly targeted politicians who dared to consider compromise.

...

Mr. Reagan, unlike Republican party leaders these days, reconsidered the issue and eventually showed a willingness to embrace reasonable bipartisan proposals to protect the public from gun abusers. Two years after he left office, Mr. Reagan surprised the nation by endorsing the proposed Brady Law that established federal background checks of firearm buyers for criminal records and histories of mental disturbance.

...


No less important was *Mr. Reagan’s endorsement in 1994 of the assault weapons ban that was a major attempt to deal with efforts by domestic arms makers to sell adapted weapons of war to civilian buyers in the name of sportsmanship. “We can dry up the supply of these guns, making them less accessible to criminals,” Mr. Reagan declared in a joint letter to Congress with former presidents Jimmy Carter and Gerald Ford.* The measure banning a wide range of military style guns and large-capacity ammunition clips narrowly passed, with supporters citing the letter. One lawmaker who dropped his opposition, Representative Michael Andrews, a Democrat and hunter from Texas, declared, “Anyone that needs a 20-round clip of high-velocity ammunition to fell a duck or deer needs to look into taking up golf.”

Unfortunately, his warning against loosing war-zone firepower on the home front is relevant once more. For the ban was limited to 10 years in a final compromise and expired in 2004 despite promises from Presidents George W. Bush and Barack Obama to seek reenactment. *The marketplace in assault weapons has since blossomed grimly, feeding the incidents of high-speed, multiple-victim shootings — — that increasingly bedevil the nation.*

When Ronald Reagan Embraced Gun Control


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


No one is asking for the repeal of the Second Amendment.


----------



## NightFox (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> .
> You can't round up 8 million guns.  That's impossible.



Why not? There are many examples of totalitarian regimes that rounded up that many and more. Apparently all it takes is a clever propaganda regime designed to instill blind trust in the benevolence of the state among the populace; just look how many Americans that formula has worked perfectly on so far. 

"_In proportion as you give the state power to do things for you, you give it power to do things to you._" -- *Albert Jay Nock, Our Enemy, The State*


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> The House on Thursday struck down an Obama-era regulation that could block some recipients of disability benefits from buying guns.
> 
> The House voted 235-180 to roll back a rule that required the Social Security Administration to report people who receive disability benefits and have a mental health condition to the FBI’s background check system. The database is used to determine eligibility for buying a firearm.
> 
> House votes to overturn Obama gun rule



Unbelievable - Under Trump the mentally ill may now buy guns, the blind may now buy guns and if you're on the no fly list - step right up!


----------



## harmonica (Feb 15, 2018)

there have always been murders/rape/robbery/etc
humans will always do that
you can't make humans to not be human


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

We need to ask the worthless FBI why they did nothing when this latest shooter was once again reported to them a year ago...
Maybe they were too busy trying to frame Trump to do their job...


----------



## Circe (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> Your thread title mentioned something about asking questions?
> 
> 
> Yet you didn't ask one.
> ...



It is a good point. What are the right questions we should be asking?


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > A rational discussion on gun control is not possible when their goal is banning guns and abolishing the 2nd amendment. No compromise with these people is possible.
> ...


I've not heard one person pushing for a total gun ban.  Not one.  Not even me.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've been trying all morning to share what I really mean. And since you've already told me you're going to tell me to go to hell, why would anyone want to state anything to you?


It's been nothing but statistics and appeals to emotion so far.  Tell me you have something real and not more of that bullshit.

Give me your solutions.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 15, 2018)

I will never break into your home or try and steal your car, and now I have to depend on all of you not to shoot me since you might be having a bad day.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> THIS my friends is actual leadership.
> 
> Even though Obama was unable to get anything done, he dug deep for a proper response instead of more #ThoughtsAndPrayers.
> 
> The final 2/3 of this speech after the Roseburg Oregon shooting was ad libbed and straight from the heart.


Yeah, the spineless faggot could sure intimidate the US citizens, because he had the backing of the government to enforce????


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> A "real" conversation on gun control means the same thing as a "real" conversation on Race. Liberals never want a conversation. What they really want is to give speeches on their point of view only.


Yeah, poor you.  As if you're listening to us, either.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED how else will you get your gun control laws passed?


----------



## Siete (Feb 15, 2018)

when you notice smoke coming from a building you call the fire dept - you dont wait until flames are shooting out of windows 10 feet.

we have neighbor hood watch groups that notify cops when they notice anything shady going on .. we need to have the same damn thing in our schools.

wtf is the worst that could happen- piss someone off?


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

If you see something say something but don't waste your time saying it to the FBI...they are too busy trying to select the next president...and bringing down Trump...


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 15, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...




Couldnt have anything at all to do with our culture becoming debased and immoral, nah.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Henceforth I won't be voting for any politician who's taken more than $1000 in blood money from the NRA in any given year. If such a candidate doesn't exist, I'll leave that space blank - and so should you. Sadly, they don't represent sportsmen or simple home defense and recreational target shooting firearms owners such as myself. They're all about manufacturers, distributors and retailers.
> 
> Nice column from Richard Wolffe
> 
> ...



Sane productive adults don’t reallly look to POTUS for a handholding in any event. We just keep our heads down, going to work and raising our families while Democrats and their constituents continue to fuck shit up all around us.


----------



## Circe (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> We need to ask the worthless FBI why they did nothing when this latest shooter was once again reported to them a year ago...
> Maybe they were too busy trying to frame Trump to do their job...



Apparently Trump is bitterly complaining about the FBI --- it certainly does seem that they are incapable on pretty much every level. That whole agency needs to be disbanded, probably. And something better formed, maybe out of a revised Homeland Security. I'd like to see that. The FBI is useless and seriously corrupt.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Everytime a bully says bad words and a weak child kills themselves, you have blood on your hands because you support constitutional rights


----------



## Vastator (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Lots of suggestions for infringement though. The constitution expressly forbids this...


----------



## harmonica (Feb 15, 2018)

Siete said:


> when you notice smoke coming from a building you call the fire dept - you dont wait until flames are shooting out of windows 10 feet.
> 
> we have neighbor hood watch groups that notify cops when they notice anything shady going on .. we need to have the same damn thing in our schools.
> 
> wtf is the worst that could happen- piss someone off?


how does your group work--more specifically??thanks for replies


----------



## Compost (Feb 15, 2018)

The Second Amendment didn't shoot up a bunch of students.  A person did.  A person who talked about doing it before he did it.  The NRA didn't shot anybody either.  The FBI knew about this guy's threats and so did the school.  

Tell us, Wry Catcher.  How could this lunatic have been stopped from harming others?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've not heard one person pushing for a total gun ban. Not one. Not even me.


It's hard to trust the gun grabbers because they have pushed for it in the past.  They have been dishonest in the past.

Gun control does not work and will not work.   The gun is not the problem.

Get me some REAL solutions.

Otherwise, arm everyone and be done with it, because THAT is the ONLY solution.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 15, 2018)

Liberals should just go ahead and call for a Constitutional Convention it would be great seeing their bullshit get slapped down.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > What gun control, besides total weapon bans and confiscation would have prevented this?
> ...


Wasn't he talking to the FBI that agency that was looking for dirt on a certain candidate, while covering for the crooked vagina candidate?  Spread the FBI so thin that this guy like the Las Vegas shooter slipped through the cracks.  Maybe it is time for cutting funding for an agency that is incompetent?


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Nat said we should ban every gun designed to kill


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 15, 2018)

When I misbehaved, I got my ass beat. Very effective in my case. It works.
Today, if a child misbehaves, he/she is diagnosed with add and drugged into zombieland.
And you wonder why our kids are shooting up families, friends, and schools?
Could these force-fed, mind-altering drugs have anything to do with these "outbursts"?


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Lib please, they are on video advocating for exactly that. Every time we turn around they are yapping about Europe or Australia gun laws. Never mind these restrictions and bans have ZERO effect on criminals or crazy people who have no intention of obeying the law. Gun control advocates know this, they don't care because their true goal is to ban gun ownership period.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've not heard one person pushing for a total gun ban.  Not one.  Not even me.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> Your thread title mentioned something about asking questions?
> 
> 
> Yet you didn't ask one.
> ...



I believe the OP was talking about degrading morals and values causing fringe psychopaths to go full-blown crazy and how they are the foot soldiers of post-modern, neo-Marxists.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Henceforth I won't be voting for any politician who's taken more than $1000 in blood money from the NRA in any given year. If such a candidate doesn't exist, I'll leave that space blank - and so should you. Sadly, they don't represent sportsmen or simple home defense and recreational target shooting firearms owners such as myself. They're all about manufacturers, distributors and retailers.
> 
> Nice column from Richard Wolffe
> 
> ...


You have one vote, knock yourself out.


----------



## Brain357 (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> We need to ask the worthless FBI why they did nothing when this latest shooter was once again reported to them a year ago...
> Maybe they were too busy trying to frame Trump to do their job...



NRA actively worked to weaken gun law enforcement


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Straw man, idiot-gram type.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

The FBI Was Warned About A School Shooting Threat From A YouTube User Named Nikolas Cruz In September


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 15, 2018)

Siete said:


> when you notice smoke coming from a building you call the fire dept - you dont wait until flames are shooting out of windows 10 feet.
> 
> we have neighbor hood watch groups that notify cops when they notice anything shady going on .. we need to have the same damn thing in our schools.
> 
> wtf is the worst that could happen- piss someone off?



Wasn't this kid reported a year ago? Why wasn't anything done then? It seems the warning signs were there yet no one reached out to him until after he killed 17 people.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying all morning to share what I really mean. And since you've already told me you're going to tell me to go to hell, why would anyone want to state anything to you?
> ...


It's going to take a lot of solutions in a lot of areas, but I'll start with one--this is NOT a solution in itself, but part of what is really basic to changing to culture of gun violence in this country:
Our children have grown up bathed in gun violence through movies, television and social media and video games with graphic depictions of humans killing humans with guns.  These should be severely curtailed, along with all adults in society rallying around the message that killing people with guns is unacceptable; it is not "fun" or "cool."  It is as deeply wrong as fucking your sister.
That's a start, I think.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 15, 2018)

Salon is a nasty leftist propaganda rag.  Period.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 15, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Ft.Hood shooter Nidal Hasan - Democrat, and Muslim
> Adam Lanza - Liberal, Hated Christians
> Columbine High School freaks - Too young to vote but came from very Liberal family
> Virginia Tech shooter, Seung-Hui Cho - Liberal freak
> ...



You couldn't sound more stupid if you let me write your posts to MAKE you sound stupid.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I used your logic and applied it to another constitutional right.
You are just a dishonest asswipe. Period.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

Trump said alleged Florida school shooter should have been reported—the FBI investigated him last fall: Report

The FBI is conducting a fast and furious program on America...


----------



## Brain357 (Feb 15, 2018)

Here is a question.  Why is this not a problem in countries with strong gun control?  Hmmm


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Henceforth I won't be voting for any politician who's taken more than $1000 in blood money from the NRA in any given year. If such a candidate doesn't exist, I'll leave that space blank - and so should you. Sadly, they don't represent sportsmen or simple home defense and recreational target shooting firearms owners such as myself. They're all about manufacturers, distributors and retailers.
> 
> Nice column from Richard Wolffe
> 
> ...



I am a Life member of the NRA. Our membership is soaring and we're stronger than ever.

-Geaux


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I've not heard one person pushing for a total gun ban.  Not one.  Not even me.


Australia doesn't have a total ban on guns.  Ask 2AGuy.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> Your thread title mentioned something about asking questions?
> 
> 
> Yet you didn't ask one.
> ...



You claim you want discussion then you put up a stupid post like this, I am finding your credibility lacking for what you claim you want.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Feb 15, 2018)

A turnstile with a required ID badge electronically read to enter.
Followed by a metal detector operated by armed security behind bullet proof glass with gun ports.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Here is a question.  Why is this not a problem in countries with strong gun control?  Hmmm


Talking points...worthless talking points....


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 15, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > when you notice smoke coming from a building you call the fire dept - you dont wait until flames are shooting out of windows 10 feet.
> ...


Our justice system is set up such that little can be done until AFTER the deed has been done.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 15, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Slavery - Democrats were proponents.



So is your avatar not meant to honor pro-slavery Democrat Robert E. Lee?

lololol  oops.


----------



## usmcstinger (Feb 15, 2018)

Why is it that more emphasis is placed on the rights of the dangerously mentally ill and not the safety of our children?


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




So basically you want the government to crack down on freedom of expression?


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> I think I heard he's addressing the nation today on this.
> 
> The Republicans will say it was perfect, the Democrats will say it was a joke, and nothing of substance will come from it.





wrong again, you mealymouthed fraud.   




Moulton, a Massachusetts Democrat, then quote-tweeted the president, saying he agreed with Trump’s sentiment, adding: “I invite him to get off his ass and join me in trying to do something about it.”


I agree with every word @realDonaldTrump said here. I invite him to get off his ass and join me in trying to do something about it. Donald J. Trump on Twitter

— Seth Moulton (@sethmoulton) February 14, 2018


This isn’t the first time Moulton has been vocal on gun violence. After dozens of people died in a shooting in Las Vegas in October, Moulton tweeted to House Speaker Paul Ryan, “How many Americans have to die before you do your job?”


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

The FBI is to blame here...take it apart and rebuild it with all new agents and staff...


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Europe doesn't "ban" all guns, either.  There is a difference.  You people are panicking.  The sky will fall if we take bumpstocks off the shelves.  If we don't allow terrorists on the no-fly list to buy guns.  When you can explain why these are in anyway eroding your rights, let me know.


----------



## DJT for Life (Feb 15, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Here is a question.  Why is this not a problem in countries with strong gun control?  Hmmm



Because we have always been there for them when they are getting their
asses kicked and occupied in every fucking war they've been in.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> It's going to take a lot of solutions in a lot of areas, but I'll start with one--this is NOT a solution in itself, but part of what is really basic to changing to culture of gun violence in this country:
> Our children have grown up bathed in gun violence through movies, television and social media and video games with graphic depictions of humans killing humans with guns. These should be severely curtailed, along with all adults in society rallying around the message that killing people with guns is unacceptable; it is not "fun" or "cool." It is as deeply wrong as fucking your sister.
> That's a start, I think.


Thank you.  I agree.

Now we're really having a conversation focused on the real problems.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

Several lawmakers called for gun control on Wednesday, in the wake of a shooting that left at least 17 people dead at a Florida high school.

Following reports of the shooting, Sen. Chris Murphy, D-Conn., took to the Senate floor to criticize congressional inaction on gun issues. Congress has long stalled on such issues, even in the face of multiple deadly shootings year after year.

*More: *Florida high school shooting: Here's what we know

*More: *20 years in, shootings have changed schools in unexpected ways

Murphy — who represents Newtown, Conn., the site of a shooting that left 20 children and six adults dead — has long been a gun control advocate.

"I'm coming to the floor to talk about something else, but let me just note once again for my colleagues: this happens nowhere else other than the United States of America," he said. "It only happens here not because of coincidence, not because of bad luck, but as a consequence of our inaction. We are responsible for a level of mass atrocity that happens in this country with zero parallel anywhere else."

Here are the lawmakers calling for gun control in the wake of Florida shooting


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 15, 2018)

Schools, like any other institution whether government or private, depended on training and money for good security.

These shootings will keep occurring until property security is installed in our schools.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Our justice system is set up such that little can be done until AFTER the deed has been done


Then why do they ask us to say something when we see something...they sat back and allowed this nut to do this...why?


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The parents suck, so lets punish everyone.
If a person lets fantasy delude their mind, they already have problems.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


If that's what you want to call it, yes, you betcha.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 15, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I've not heard one person pushing for a total gun ban.  Not one.  Not even me.



automatic ,,,,, and gun purchases in the future (sure does not sound like she wants to do away with all guns)


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 15, 2018)

National Rifle Assn: Summary | OpenSecrets

Follow the money.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to take a lot of solutions in a lot of areas, but I'll start with one--this is NOT a solution in itself, but part of what is really basic to changing to culture of gun violence in this country:
> ...


It will be a lot drier that way.  And you've made my day by actually agreeing.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Bullshit....you got your answer and you want to brush it aside....it's the absolute intention of your commiecrat traitors to disarm and rule us...period.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

Florida school gunman 'vowed massacre in YouTube comments LAST YEAR'


----------



## DJT for Life (Feb 15, 2018)

usmcstinger said:


> Why is it that more emphasis is placed on the rights of the dangerously mentally ill and not the safety of our children?



That's the bst question asked and is a reason why the mentally ill can get
weapons.

The only way to ever prevent the mentally ill from ever owning a firearm
is to eliminate the 50 laws that protect and shield their identities from the
General Public.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 15, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



So do we want to change this or do we want to presume innocent until guilty? Is that the balance of freedom and safety? I am not sure what the answer is anymore, I value life however I value our freedoms.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey FBI what the fuck? 
Nikolas Cruz said he wanted to be 'professional school shooter'


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



What else would you call it? Not only do you want the state to censor forms of entertainment but also restrict what people are allowed to say?


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

FBI was warned about Florida gunman


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Europe doesn't "ban" all guns, either. There is a difference. You people are panicking. The sky will fall if we take bumpstocks off the shelves. If we don't allow terrorists on the no-fly list to buy guns. When you can explain why these are in anyway eroding your rights, let me know.


I can.

The bumpstock is a work-around.  I don't care if they go.  I already know how to bypass the semi-auto function.  Don' need it.  Most gun owners understand this.  The bumpstock was just a more aesthetic method.  But, this is blaming the gun.  That never gets anywhere with us.  It's a no-starter.

The no-fly list is unconstitutional because it lacks due process.  If the list allowed for due process, I would have no problem with it.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

FBI knew Las Vegas gunman had big gun stashes, records say; motive still mystery


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Lib, PLEASE!!!
I love it.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> Stoneman Douglas High student calls on lawmakers: ''You need to take some action' - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This David Hogg kid is really special. From the Steph Ruhle interview this morning .. must watch

Student on Shooting: 'I don't want something like this to ever happen again'


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

FBI was alerted about Florida gunman after he said he'd be a 'professional school shooter'

The FBI is dirty as hell...


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 15, 2018)

100 americans killed every DAY by speeders, drunk-drivers, text-drivers etc in easily prevented highway crashes but liberals say we don't care - only gun deaths count.!

Libs don't care about saving lives.  They want to ban guns because they want fascism with govt controlling everything.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 15, 2018)

Penelope said:


> automatic ,,,,, and gun purchases in the future (sure does not sound like she wants to do away with all guns)



The mealy-mouthed old bitch stemmed and stammered when it got around to what she wanted while claiming the Aussies confiscated the guns to get rid of "automatic weapons"....what a piece of shit she is.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> What else would you call it? Not only do you want the state to censor forms of entertainment but also restrict what people are allowed to say?


If it can be done without censoring freedom of expression, etc. I will support it.  

But, there is nothing we can do about shitty parenting, which is the root cause of the above issue.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I support taking bumpstocks off the shelves, I'm on record supporting this. Here's what you fail to grasp, gun control advocates have no intention of stopping there.


----------



## 80zephyr (Feb 15, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Here is a question.  Why is this not a problem in countries with strong gun control?  Hmmm



Russia has some of the most strict gun control laws in the world, yet its homicide rate is more than double ours. Russia has 9 guns per hundred people, we have 100 guns per hundred people, and yet Russians kill each other at twice the rate of Americans. 

Private ownership of guns in Japan is almost unheard of, yet their suicide rate is higher than the US. Why?

Its the culture, always has been.

Mark


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


I'm not going to argue Constitutional law with you.  I'm no lawyer or expert on the Constitution.
I read the Second a little differently.  It was speaking to the need for a militia.  We now have a standing military.


----------



## Brain357 (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a question.  Why is this not a problem in countries with strong gun control?  Hmmm
> ...


Unless you want to save lives.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

guess your is so numb you lost reality a long time ago and can't see reality  bahahah


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> 
> The public school system huddles our children together unprotected, thus making them sitting duck targets.  The prey is there, all you need is a predator.  Florida got a predator yesterday and he got his prey on the school's platter.




It was easy....he murdered 5 people going in and just walked in...when you don't care about the law, laws about not bringing a gun onto school grounds or committing murder don't stop you.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PUPPS said:
> ...




He could have simply broken out the window on the doors........this is not rocket science, people....


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 15, 2018)

Ray9 said:


> Another mass killing has occurred and seventeen people are dead. Everyone is throwing up their hands and demanding answers. A definitive answer will be hard to come by unless we ask the right questions. The most important question to ask is: what is emboldening psychopaths in our society to act on their impulses?
> 
> Modern school shootings surfaced in America in 1970 with the implementation of political correctness that came with the War on Poverty and the Great Society. Intellectuals in the United States who were embedded in education and politics captured control of the behavioral aspects of society and instilled a collective sense of entitlement into the masses.
> 
> ...



You bastard! How dare you point out the obvious fact that the problem is not guns, but rather sick people in our society. And the nerve you have to recognize that societal changes have created these psychos is reprehensible.  Why don’t you just let us believe we can fix it all by banning guns?


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...




Did the guard have a weapon?


----------



## Siete (Feb 15, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > when you notice smoke coming from a building you call the fire dept - you dont wait until flames are shooting out of windows 10 feet.
> ...



my group ?

mmmmk

start with student awareness programs in schools- kids are there they need to know what to look for and how to recognize trouble - theyre not stupid .. then tell the principle, then notify the police that you told him and give names .. get deeply involved, save 17 lives.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Feb 15, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Ft.Hood shooter Nidal Hasan - Democrat, and Muslim
> ...



How so?


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 15, 2018)

Ray9 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Your thread title mentioned something about asking questions?
> ...



Yeah, that's exactly it...

Just to follow up -- the questions you mentioned in the thread title--are they a secret?


----------



## Vastator (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Too bad. That doesn't nullify the 2nd.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 15, 2018)

he didn't have his biological parents 
his father died years ago..mother in November
anyway--by the time they are this age, it's too late to do a ''quick'' change---at 18, kids are basically who they will be and how they will be for life 

it's not the school's responsibility to discipline the kids [ although they need to make the parents aware of any problems and the school needs to punish offenders ] 
--and some parents can't/don't know how/won't discipline their kids
--and you will always have the black sheep of the family that no matter what you do--they will go down the wrong path


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I heard he's addressing the nation today on this.
> ...


You notice what is missing in the discussions?  Crime Control.. Why is it that people can commit crimes, build up a rap sheet a mile long, and still get to live the rest of their lives?  Why is it people can kill other people , then get 50 life sentences, which adds up to about 25 years with good behavior and paroled?  Why is it that for 5 minutes of fame, insane liberals go out of their way to commit murderous crimes so they can be on YouTube or even a movie made about them?  Yeah, maybe it is time to start PUNISHING those that commit crimes for the actions they do against humanity.  Execution doesn't deter others from committing murder but it sure does stop repeat offenders.

This execution way, is not only humane, but cheap also.  Show a few of these on national TV and less murders would happen.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Feb 15, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Slavery - Democrats were proponents.
> ...



You Loons are the folks that piss themselves over the slave era...us sane folks know it was necessary.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Sure, right wing morons.....Let's have ALL junior high and high schoolers walking around armed and ready to show how truly fucked up we've become......
> What could possibly go wrong?




These guys target gun free zones...moron.....we know this from what they say when captured and the notes they leave when they die......They aren't targeting police stations,. are they?


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Possibly not.  I don't have a crystal ball and I advocate banning AR-15's and their ilk, too.  But how would banning bump stocks necessarily lead to anything else?  That doesn't actually follow.


----------



## sartre play (Feb 15, 2018)

If the FBI, spent man hours checking out every one on social media who talked about killing other people they would have to check out about half the people on this chat site.do you think all the hate spewed out could be having an effect on people not tempering there anger?
no guns don't kill people, people who should not have guns kill people.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Feb 15, 2018)

I Just made a thread across the way in regards to who was in power during the Obama years when Libs didnt see a problem allowing all these weapons across the border that were obviously not intended to go into shooting deer.


----------



## Defiant1 (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> FBI knew Las Vegas gunman had big gun stashes, records say; motive still mystery



I didn't know having a "big", whatever that means, gun stash was illegal.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


"Too bad"  what?  Did you mean to reply to a different post?


----------



## Brain357 (Feb 15, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a question.  Why is this not a problem in countries with strong gun control?  Hmmm
> ...


Political and economic instability for Russia.  Homicides were much lower before the fall
of the Soviet Union.  Now they have a Dictator.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> I support taking bumpstocks off the shelves, I'm on record supporting this. Here's what you fail to grasp, gun control advocates have no intention of stopping there.



Bill Ruger wouldn't sell high-capacity magazines because he didn't want Ruger firearms used for what we're seeing today.  I have no problem with 5 shot magazines and banning bump stocks.  I saw what spray and pray got units in Vietnam....overrun.  If you can't get the job done with 5 rounds you better go get some training.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2018)

Powerful message...and he's right


----------



## harmonica (Feb 15, 2018)

Siete said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...


I meant your neighborhood watch group--everyone watches out/you have meetings/alerts/etc?? 
are they involved in school aspects also??


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


If you cared enough to find out, the intent from the very people that created the COTUS is plain as day. 
"militia" as you describe it is bullshit. But what do they know? They only made the damn thing.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Who here said anything about kids having guns?
> ...




No...you just remove the gun free zone status.....that is all you have to do, that way parent's dropping kids off, or picking kids up don't have to leave their guns at home....and the schools can select and train individuals to carry guns.......the mere fact that there will then be armed people in random locations around the school, all day long, will keep these shooters away.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> I am a Life member of the NRA. Our membership is soaring and we're stronger than ever.
> 
> -Geaux



You've been duped


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...


I don't use the funny button to insult people, but Tom, this is hysterical.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I'm not going to argue Constitutional law with you. I'm no lawyer or expert on the Constitution.
> I read the Second a little differently. It was speaking to the need for a militia. We now have a standing military.


This is where the conversation always goes awry.  

No reasonable person ever questioned the intent of the 2nd until the 1960s.  You know good and goddamn well that the founders intended to preserve the individual right.   Until this bullshit militia argument goes away, the conversation will shut down.

Admit it right now.  Admit that we have an individual right to bear arms.  Otherwise, the discussion is over.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

"bumpstocks bumpstocks gotta ban bumpstocks"
You knee jerking, emotional dumbasses didnt even know what they were until Vegas.
THIS is why people LAUGH at you.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > I support taking bumpstocks off the shelves, I'm on record supporting this. Here's what you fail to grasp, gun control advocates have no intention of stopping there.
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 15, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > I support taking bumpstocks off the shelves, I'm on record supporting this. Here's what you fail to grasp, gun control advocates have no intention of stopping there.
> ...




And sorry, that is just stupid...actual research shows that magazine capacity has no bearing on mass shootings....the kid had multiple magazines which he simply would have changed out as he went....please...do some actual research...

Large-Capacity Magazines and the Casualty Counts in Mass Shootings: The Plausibility of Linkages by Gary  Kleck :: SSRN

Do bans on large-capacity magazines (LCMs) for semiautomatic firearms have significant potential for reducing the number of deaths and injuries in mass shootings? 
The most common rationale for an effect of LCM use is that they allow mass killers to fire many rounds without reloading. 
*LCMs are used is less than 1/3 of 1% of mass shootings. *
News accounts of 23 shootings in which more than six people were killed or wounded and LCMs were used, occurring in the U.S. in 1994-2013, were examined.
 There was only one incident in which the shooter may have been stopped by bystander intervention when he tried to reload. 
*In all of these 23 incidents the shooter possessed either multiple guns or multiple magazines, meaning that the shooter, even if denied LCMs, could have continued firing without significant interruption by either switching loaded guns or by changing smaller loaded magazines with only a 2-4 second delay for each magazine change. *
*Finally, the data indicate that mass shooters maintain slow enough rates of fire such that the time needed to reload would not increase the time between shots and thus the time available for prospective victims to escape.*

*--------*

We did not employ the oft-used definition of “mass murder” as a homicide in which four or more victims were killed, because most of these involve just four to six victims (Duwe 2007), which could therefore have involved as few as six rounds fired, a number that shooters using even ordinary revolvers are capable of firing without reloading.

 LCMs obviously cannot help shooters who fire no more rounds than could be fired without LCMs, so the inclusion of “nonaffectable” cases with only four to six victims would dilute the sample, reducing the percent of sample incidents in which an LCM might have affected the number of casualties.

 Further, had we studied only homicides with four or more dead victims, drawn from the FBI’s Supplementary Homicide Reports, we would have missed cases in which huge numbers of people were shot, and huge numbers of rounds were fired, but three or fewer of the victims died.


 For example, in one widely publicized shooting carried out in Los Angeles on February 28, 1997, two bank robbers shot a total of 18 people - surely a mass shooting by any reasonable standard (Table 1). 

Yet, because none of the people they shot died, this incident would not qualify as a mass murder (or even murder of any kind).

 Exclusion of such incidents would bias the sample against the proposition that LCM use increases the number of victims by excluding incidents with large numbers of victims. We also excluded shootings in which more than six persons were shot over the entire course of the incident but shootings occurred in multiple locations with no more than six people shot in any one of the locations, and substantial periods of time intervened between episodes of shooting. An example is the series of killings committed by Rodrick Dantzler on July 7, 2011. 

Once eligible incidents were identified, we searched through news accounts for details related to whether the use of LCMs could have influenced the casualty counts.

 Specifically, we searched for 

(1) the number of magazines in the shooter’s immediate possession, 

(2) the capacity of the largest magazine, 

(3) the number of guns in the shooter’s immediate possession during the incident, 

(4) the types of guns possessed, 

(5) whether the shooter reloaded during the incident, 

(6) the number of rounds fired,

 (7) the duration of the shooting from the first shot fired to the last, and (8) whether anyone intervened to stop the shooter. 

Findings How Many Mass Shootings were Committed Using LCMs?

 We identified 23 total incidents in which more than six people were shot at a single time and place in the U.S. from 1994 through 2013 and that were known to involve use of any magazines with capacities over ten rounds.


 Table 1 summarizes key details of the LCMinvolved mass shootings relevant to the issues addressed in this paper. 

(Table 1 about here) What fraction of all mass shootings involve LCMs?

There is no comprehensive listing of all mass shootings available for the entire 1994-2013 period, but the most extensive one currently available is at the Shootingtracker.com website, which only began its coverage in 2013. 

-----

How Often Have Bystanders Intervened While a Mass Shooter Was Trying to Reload?

 First, we consider the issue of how many times people have disrupted a mass shooting while the shooter was trying to load a detachable magazine into a semiautomatic gun.

 Note that 16 it is irrelevant whether interveners have stopped a shooter while trying to reload some other type of gun, using other kinds of magazines, since we are addressing the potential significance of restrictions on the capacity of detachable magazines which are used only with semiautomatic firearms. 

Thus, bystander intervention directed at shooters using other types of guns that take much longer to reload than a semiautomatic gun using detachable magazines could not provide any guidance as to the likelihood of bystander intervention when the shooter was using a semiautomatic gun equipped with detachable magazines that can be reloaded very quickly.

 Prospective interveners would presumably be more likely to tackle a shooter who took a long time to reload than one who took only 2-4 seconds to do so. 

Likewise, bystander interventions that occurred at a time when the shooter was not reloading (e.g., when he was struggling with a defective gun or magazine) are irrelevant, since that kind of intervention could occur regardless of what kinds of magazines or firearms the shooter was using. 


It is the need to reload detachable magazines sooner and more often that differentiates shooters using smaller detachable magazines from those using larger ones. 

For the period 1994-2013 inclusive, we identified three mass shooting incidents in which it was claimed that interveners disrupted the shooting by tackling the shooter while he was trying to reload. 

In only one of the three cases, however, did interveners actually tackle the shooter while he may have been reloading a semiautomatic firearm.

 In one of the incidents, the weapon in question was a shotgun that had to be reloaded by inserting one shotshell at a time into the weapon (Knoxville News Sentinel “Takedown of Alleged Shooter Recounted” July 29, 2008, regarding a shooting in Knoxville, TN on July 27, 2008), and so the incident is irrelevant to the effects of detachable LCMs.


 In another incident, occurring in Springfield, Oregon on May 21, 1998, the shooter, Kip Kinkel, was using a semiautomatic gun, and he was tackled by bystanders, but not while he was reloading.

 After exhausting the ammunition in one gun, the shooter started 17 firing another loaded gun, one of three firearms he had with him.

 The first intervener was shot in the hand in the course of wresting this still-loaded gun away from the shooter (The (Portland) Oregonian, May 23, 1998). 


The final case occurred in Tucson, AZ on January 8, 2011. 

This is the shooting in which Jared Loughner attempted to assassinate Representative Gabrielle Giffords.

 The shooter was using a semiautomatic firearm and was tackled by bystanders, purportedly while trying to reload a detachable magazine. 

Even in this case, however, there were important uncertainties. 

According to one news account, one bystander “grabbed a full magazine” that the shooter dropped, and two others helped subdue him (Associated Press, January 9, 2011). 

It is not, however, clear whether this bystander intervention was facilitated because

 (1) the shooter was reloading, or because 

(2) the shooter stopping firing when his gun or magazine failed to function properly. 

Eyewitness testimony, including that of the interveners, was inconsistent as to exactly why or how the intervention transpired in Giffords shooting.

 One intervener insisted that he was sure the shooter had exhausted the ammunition in the first magazine (and thus was about to reload) because he saw the gun’s slide locked back – a condition he believed could only occur with this particular firearm after the last round is fired. 

In fact, this can also happen when the guns jams, i.e. fails to chamber the next round (Salzgeber 2014; Morrill 2014).

 Complicating matters further, the New York Times reported that the spring on the second magazine was broken, presumably rendering it incapable of functioning. 

Their story’s headline and text characterized this mechanical failure as “perhaps the only fortunate event of the day” (New York Times “A Single, Terrifying Moment: Shots, Scuffle, Some Luck,” January 10, 2011, p. A1)

. If the New York Times account was accurate, the shooter would not have been able to continue shooting with that magazine even if no one had stopped him from loading it into his gun. 

Detachable magazines of any size can malfunction, which would at least temporarily stop a prospective mass shooter from firing, and thereby provide an opportunity for bystanders to stop the shooter. 
It is possible that the bystander intervention in the Tucson case could have occurred regardless of what size magazines the shooter possessed, since a shooter struggling with a defective small-capacity magazine would be just as vulnerable to disruption as one struggling with a defective large-capacity magazine. Thus, it remains unclear whether the shooter was reloading when the bystanders tackled him.
-----
The offenders in LCM-involved mass shootings were also known to have reloaded during 14 of the 23 (61%) incidents with magazine holding over 10 rounds. 

The shooters were known to have not reloaded in another two of these 20 incidents and it could not be determined if they reloaded in the remaining seven incidents. 

Thus, even if the shooters had been denied LCMs, we know that most of them definitely would have been able to reload smaller detachable magazines without interference from bystanders since they in fact did change magazines. 

The fact that this percentage is less than 100% should not, however, be interpreted to mean that the shooters were unable to reload in the other nine incidents. 

It is possible that the shooters could also have reloaded in many of these nine shootings, but chose not to do so, or did not need to do so in order to fire all the rounds they wanted to fire. This is consistent with the fact that there has been at most only one mass shootings in twenty years in which reloading a semiautomatic firearm might have been blocked by bystanders intervening and thereby stopping the shooter from doing all the shooting he wanted to do. All we know is that in two incidents the shooter did not reload, and news accounts of seven other incidents did not mention whether the offender reloaded.

----

For example, a story in the Hartford Courant about the Sandy Hook elementary school killings in 2012 was headlined “Shooter Paused, and Six Escaped,” the text asserting that as many as six children may have survived because the shooter paused to reload (December 23, 2012). ''

The author of the story, however, went on to concede that this was just a speculation by an unnamed source, and that it was also possible that some children simply escaped when the killer was shooting other children. 

There was no reliable evidence that the pauses were due to the shooter reloading, rather than his guns jamming or the shooter simply choosing to pause his shooting while his gun was still loaded. 

The plausibility of the “victims escape” rationale depends on the average rates of fire that shooters in mass shootings typically maintain.

 If they fire very fast, the 2-4 seconds it takes to change box-type detachable magazines could produce a slowing of the rate of fire that the shooters otherwise would have maintained without the magazine changes, increasing the average time between rounds fired and potentially allowing more victims to escape during the betweenshot intervals.

 On the other hand, if mass shooters fire their guns with the average interval between shots lasting more than 2-4 seconds, the pauses due to additional magazine changes would be no longer than the pauses the shooter typically took between shots even when not reloading. 

In that case, there would be no more opportunity for potential victims to escape than there would have been without the additional magazine changes

-----

In sum, in nearly all LCM-involved mass shootings, the time it takes to reload a detachable magazine is no greater than the average time between shots that the shooter takes anyway when not reloading. 

Consequently, there is no affirmative evidence that reloading detachable magazines slows mass shooters’ rates of fire, and thus no affirmative evidence that the number of victims who could escape the killers due to additional pauses in the shooting is increased by the shooter’s need to change magazines.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> I didn't know having a "big", whatever that means, gun stash was illegal


It's not but it is unusual and worth checking into...they were concerned enough to somehow know this but let it alone and people died...why?


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 15, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> You bastard! How dare you point out the obvious fact that the problem is not guns, but rather sick people in our society. And the nerve you have to recognize that societal changes have created these psychos is reprehensible.  Why don’t you just let us believe we can fix it all by banning guns?




Wow, you go girl...... a sarcastic straw man...  how witty, how clever.

Snark + misconstruing opposing view = genius....

Gold stars and lollipop for you!!


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Our justice system is set up such that little can be done until AFTER the deed has been done
> ...


For every nut that does something like this there is probably another 1000 nuts that don't.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to argue Constitutional law with you. I'm no lawyer or expert on the Constitution.
> ...


LOL.  See ya later.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...




Don't thank him......he has no point......what he posted is not based on anything but emotion.......and would not have changed anything that happened.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

It takes 3 frikkin seconds to reload a gun.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Too bad That we now have a standing army. That doesn't nullify the second amendment. If anything; having a standing army controlled by the government makes the 2nd more important than ever.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 15, 2018)

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




Ask the Jews in Germany how a standing German army worked out for them.....ask the Kulaks how a standing communist army worked out for them, or the Ukrainians....or the Chinese peasants and the standing communist army....these left wingers don't think, they emote....


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Don't quite got all your groceries bagged - doya?
The 2nd Amendment gives us the right to arm ourselves against an oppressive government. 
You need to read the difference between a militia and a military.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 15, 2018)

Siete said:


> when you notice smoke coming from a building you call the fire dept - you dont wait until flames are shooting out of windows 10 feet.
> 
> we have neighbor hood watch groups that notify cops when they notice anything shady going on .. we need to have the same damn thing in our schools.
> 
> wtf is the worst that could happen- piss someone off?



Yep, they knew he was a threat, the students and the teachers. Somehow the superintendent was in the dark......or at least that is what he said. 
Red Flags? The Florida High School Shooter Might Have Been Reported As A Threat To Students
A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past. Gard says he believes the school administration had sent out an email warning teachers that the student had made threats against other in the past and that he should not be allowed on the campus with a backpack. Another student interviewed on the scene by Channel 7 said the student had guns at home.

“We were told last year that he wasn’t allowed on campus with a backpack on him,” said math teacher Jim Gard, who said the former student suspected in the shootings had been in his class last year. “There were problems with him last year threatening students, and I guess he was asked to leave campus.”

A Broward schools spokesperson could not confirm any information about the shooter, and said Runcie [Robert Runcie, superintendent of Broward Schools] was currently meeting with the Broward Sheriff’s Office.

The shooting began just before dismissal, after someone pulled the fire alarm. Students and teachers were puzzled because the school had already held a fire drill that day.

Superintendent Runcie said he had no knowledge of Cruz being a potential danger:


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The SCOTUS has already ruled your interpretation of the 2nd amendment is wrong. You also don't understand the difference between a militia and the military or restrictions on use of our military for domestic issues. In fact there is so much you fail to understand you really need to step back from this issue and educate yourself.

Understand the context and why the 2nd amendment was written in the first place. In those times in most of the world the people were prohibited from owning arms. This allowed the rulers to abuse and terrorize their own people using their military. Now you should begin to understand why the founders added the phrase SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED and why there are restrictions on use of our military in domestic situations.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> LOL. See ya later.


I guess you are not interested in a "real conversation" are you?


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> For every nut that does something like this there is probably another 1000 nuts that don't


So what? every time we have a mas shooting we find out afterwords that the FBI knew about the shooter somehow...WTF does it take to ask them why they do nothing when they have been alerted....I'd like to hear their answer to that...wouldn't you?


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> You have one vote, knock yourself out.



Thanks I shall. You probably forgot what happened to Kelly Ayotte after her inaction following Sandy Hook.

NH voters hold Ayotte accountable for gun control votes


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know having a "big", whatever that means, gun stash was illegal
> ...



See, when I asked that same question, I'm a loony gun grabbing leftist...

Just want to know, when serious indicators of mental illness and expressed fantasies are reported... shouldn't there be a mandatory intervention (like when child abuse is reported).


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Too bad That we now have a standing army. That doesn't nullify the second amendment. If anything; having a standing army controlled by the government makes the 2nd more important than ever.


If she bothered to investigate the intent of the 2nd, she would know this.  

She is not interested in a real conversation.   It's all bullshit.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 15, 2018)

Even that wouldn’t work.  It would have to be a complete eradication of all criminals and those with criminal minds or mental illness, because we know the black market would then flourish even more than it does now.   

I ask, seriously, why are we not talking about mental healthcare is this country, stopping black market gun running, criminals of every stripe and color.      When will we look at the ONLY real answers to reduce the chance of this happening again.





martybegan said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > *Florida shooting: *
> ...


----------



## Siete (Feb 15, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




nope --- student watch groups in schools working with neighborhood awareness groups outside of schools, all working with police and fire depts

when ANYBODY  notices a troubled individual, do something .. mass funerals arent acceptable


----------



## depotoo (Feb 15, 2018)

Having a disability does not equate to a mental health issue.  You know that.  You just won’t admit it.





Valerie said:


> 02/02/17
> 
> The House on Thursday struck down an Obama-era regulation that could block some recipients of disability benefits from buying guns.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

When one side cannot admit the obvious intent of the 2nd, how can the other side take them seriously.  

Nothing will get done.  

not one inch

fuck off commies.  we're getting machine guns.


----------



## Defiant1 (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know having a "big", whatever that means, gun stash was illegal
> ...



Are you suggesting there is a correlation between the volume of guns and ammo to mass killing?
BTW, he only used 2-3 of the many guns he had including the one he may or may not have used to put a bullet in his head.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 15, 2018)

Once again, here's how the left can call a shotgun an "automatic weapon".  I own an 8-shot Mossy Maverick 88.  With 00 buckshot, there are 9 pellets in each shell....if I empty the weapon (it won't slam-fire like my Ithaca 37 so I have to chamber a round and pull the trigger each time), I am sending 72 .33 caliber pellets down range in under 10 seconds....let's see an AR-15 go through 4 20-round magazines that fast.  Therefore, the typical leftist nitwit can claim my shotgun is a MACHINE GUN and ban it's sale and use.  See how crazy it can get?


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> See, when I asked that same question, I'm a loony gun grabbing leftist...
> 
> Just want to know, when serious indicators of mental illness and expressed fantasies are reported... shouldn't there be a mandatory intervention (like when child abuse is reported).


Our leaders in law enforcement ask us to say something when we see something...why? it obviously does no good...the FBI is operating with self imposed blinders on...why?


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 15, 2018)

*The problem no one seems to want to address is white men and the carnage these mf's are leaving behind in this country. If these murderers where muslim, we'd be a mob, demanding their fuckin heads. If these murderers where blacks, we'd be profiling every nigga that ever took a breath of air, starting with Obama.....but because these wild angry out of control gun loving motherfuckers, all of them....happen to be white boys....its time talk about mental illness.

Every fuckin white boy under the age of 25,  or old white man out here talking smack.....that even looks like he's having a fuckin day, aught to be dragged to the nearest mental institution and evaluated. His guns locked up and the key thrown away. Cause if these murdering motherfuckers were any other gotdamned color but white, problem would be solved YESTER-FUCKIN-DAY!!*


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > For every nut that does something like this there is probably another 1000 nuts that don't
> ...



Yes!


----------



## Crixus (Feb 15, 2018)

Ray9 said:


> Another mass killing has occurred and seventeen people are dead. Everyone is throwing up their hands and demanding answers. A definitive answer will be hard to come by unless we ask the right questions. The most important question to ask is: what is emboldening psychopaths in our society to act on their impulses?
> 
> Modern school shootings surfaced in America in 1970 with the implementation of political correctness that came with the War on Poverty and the Great Society. Intellectuals in the United States who were embedded in education and politics captured control of the behavioral aspects of society and instilled a collective sense of entitlement into the masses.
> 
> ...





Americans love mass shootings. All day yesterday you see it on every cable news networks blond  infoslut as they get to go on TV and lament what an outrage it all is. The Media is largely to blame. Half I say. Then a quarter of the blame go’s 100% on the political ruling class who can only stay in power if you stay outraged like the infoslut told you to be. The rest of the blame falls on the voters. It’s a shame this happened.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Even that wouldn’t work.  It would have to be a complete eradication of all criminals and those with criminal minds or mental illness, because we know the black market would then flourish even more than it does now.
> 
> I ask, seriously, why are we not talking about mental healthcare is this country, stopping black market gun running, criminals of every stripe and color.      When will we look at the ONLY real answers to reduce the chance of this happening again.
> 
> ...





> are we not talking about mental healthcare is this country


 Because you are talking about the 47% voters that wouldn't vote for Romney.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 15, 2018)

Stop the crap.





DrLove said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > The House on Thursday struck down an Obama-era regulation that could block some recipients of disability benefits from buying guns.
> ...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> It takes 3 frikkin seconds *for a retarded person* to reload a gun.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> *The problem no one seems to want to address is white men and the carnage these mf's are leaving behind in this country. If these murderers where muslim, we'd be a mob, demanding their fuckin heads. If these murderers where blacks, we'd be profiling every nigga that ever took a breath of air, starting with Obama.....but because these wild angry out of control gun loving motherfuckers, all of them....happen to be white boys....its time talk about mental illness.
> 
> Every fuckin white boy under the age of 25,  or old white man out here talking smack.....that even looks like he's having a fuckin day, aught to be dragged to the nearest mental institution and evaluated. His guns locked up and the key thrown away. Cause if these murdering motherfuckers were any other gotdamned color but white, problem would be solved YESTER-FUCKIN-DAY!!*



Yeah throwing out the race card is productive.....not


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> Are you suggesting there is a correlation between the volume of guns and ammo to mass killing?
> BTW, he only used 2-3 of the many guns he had including the one he may or may not have used to put a bullet in his head.


They knew he was massing guns at a high rate in a very short period of time...they also were aware of his travels to the Philippians...yes he should have been questioned and watched but he wasn't...why?


----------



## Defiant1 (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Child abuse is a crime, owning weapons is not.


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > See, when I asked that same question, I'm a loony gun grabbing leftist...
> ...




If the police temporarily removed the guns from this boy's place of residence-- in this specific case -- would you have a problem with that?


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. See ya later.
> ...


_Admit it right now. Admit that we have an individual right to bear arms. Otherwise, the discussion is over._

Who do you think you are?  You don't want a discussion.  It can only be what you want to hear.   You're foolish.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 15, 2018)

Siete said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



The students and teachers did their part. It was farther up the chain where the ball was dropped.
Red Flags? The Florida High School Shooter Might Have Been Reported As A Threat To Students


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> THIS my friends is actual leadership.
> 
> Even though Obama was unable to get anything done, he dug deep for a proper response instead of more #ThoughtsAndPrayers.
> 
> The final 2/3 of this speech after the Roseburg Oregon shooting was ad libbed and straight from the heart.



This is buffoon fake leadership.  He sure had you fooled.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2018)

A majority of these shootings have a common thread

Creepy kid that everyone is afraid of comes in and starts shooting

How do we keep weapons out of the hands of creepy kids?


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 15, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Um-- when police show up responding to a child abuse report, they don't know if there's been a crime or not.  That's what they are there to find out.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

Let's face it.....you right wing, gun-nuts DO NOT want ANY solution to the carnage.

Extend your "thoughts and prayers"...."lower flags to half mast for a day"

And let the CARNAGE continue..........


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> Several lawmakers called for gun control on Wednesday, in the wake of a shooting that left at least 17 people dead at a Florida high school.
> 
> Following reports of the shooting, Sen. Chris Murphy, D-Conn., took to the Senate floor to criticize congressional inaction on gun issues. Congress has long stalled on such issues, even in the face of multiple deadly shootings year after year.
> 
> ...



Instead of filibustering the thread, why don't you tell us in detail exactly what it is in you want done and how that will stop this from happening again?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Life member of the NRA. Our membership is soaring and we're stronger than ever.
> ...


Obamacare: Voters, are you stupid? - CNN.com


> Obamacare: Democrat Voters, are you stupid?


 Yes you are, and you call us duped.  Bwaahhhhaaaahhhhaaaaaa. Stupid is as stupid votes and they vote democrat..


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I read the Second a little differently.  It was speaking to the need for a militia.  We now have a standing military.



We didn't have a standing military when George Washington tossed out the Brits...so how did he do it?


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


What he wants to hear is reality.
Why are you so against that? You PLAY like you arent but....


----------



## Brain357 (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know having a "big", whatever that means, gun stash was illegal
> ...



If it was they could do something...


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> If the police temporarily removed the guns from this boy's place of residence-- in this specific case -- would you have a problem with that?


No not after reading his Facebook posts and receiving calls from teachers and students...he should have been made aware that he is under surveillance and his guns are being checked for legality of purchase...that would have made this kid think twice....


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

SmokeALib said:


> The 2nd Amendment gives us the right to arm ourselves against an oppressive government.




This fuck head has serious issues with his paranoia............LOL


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 15, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Your thread title mentioned something about asking questions?
> ...



In other words, he's off his meds.


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 15, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Ft.Hood shooter Nidal Hasan - Democrat, and Muslim
> Adam Lanza - Liberal, Hated Christians
> Columbine High School freaks - Too young to vote but came from very Liberal family
> Virginia Tech shooter, Seung-Hui Cho - Liberal freak
> ...



*All True.  Leftists always Resort to Violence when they cannot impose their will on others.
Look what they did to Vanessa Trump.
Look at what Clinton did at Trump rallies by paying felons and other unsavory people to commit assaults on Rally Goers.

Look at Stalin, Look at North Korea.*


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Even that wouldn’t work.  It would have to be a complete eradication of all criminals and those with criminal minds or mental illness, because we know the black market would then flourish even more than it does now.
> 
> I ask, seriously, why are we not talking about mental healthcare is this country, stopping black market gun running, criminals of every stripe and color.      When will we look at the ONLY real answers to reduce the chance of this happening again.



Partially agree - This kid was mentally ill .. CLEARLY. But how you can say that no lives would be saved were we to implement universal background checks is beyond me. Any kook or criminal can go to armslist.com or to a gun show in around 22 states and buy anything they please from an unlicensed dealer without a BG check. 

FIX IT


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > The 2nd Amendment gives us the right to arm ourselves against an oppressive government.
> ...


Paranoia? DUDE you are sitting there wanting to ban "all guns designed to kill" like a paranoid pussy.
Self awareness. Try it.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

Unless you want to bring down an elected president that you dislike the FBI is worthless...


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Go ahead, ban AR-15's hell ban all guns except for single shot rifles and pistols does that make you safe from the whackos? Just realize that now they will use bombs instead of guns, or trucks to mow people down in the streets, or fire or gas. 99.9% of gun owners are law abiding citizens, they should not have their rights taken away because of the actions of a handful of whacked out nut jobs. If you are going to go down that path then alcohol should be banned, it kills and cripples thousands of people.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


_I'm not going to argue Constitutional law with you. I'm no lawyer or expert on the Constitution._
Is there some part of my earlier statement that you had difficulty understanding?
I admit I am not an expert in this.  I am definitely not alone in my interpretation, though, and it is an opinion, not a fact I will learn in a book.  Yours is also an opinion.  That much I do know.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 15, 2018)

I am not going to read all 13 pages, but a real conversation is something that we can never have as it would take people putting aside party loyalties. For a good 70% of the country, party comes before country.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Paranoia? DUDE you are sitting there wanting to ban "all guns designed to kill" like a paranoid pussy.
> Self awareness. Try it.




No, no.....we should eliminate classes in history at schools, and replace them with the corrective ways to clean one's gun......lol


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Having a disability does not equate to a mental health issue.  You know that.  You just won’t admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






the regulation did not infringe upon any constitutional right.  you know that.  you just won't admit it.




_Supporters of the rule said the step was necessary to keep guns away from people with mental disorders like schizophrenia and severe anxiety._

_Rep. Elizabeth Esty (D-Conn.) accused Republicans of weakening the background check system. "The House charged ahead with an extreme, hastily written, one-sided measure that would make the American people less safe," she said._

_Under the rule, which is set to take force in December, the Social Security Administration (SSA) *rule would report disability recipients with severe mental disorders to the FBI's National Instant Criminal Background Check System.*_

_*People entered into the system would be able to apply for relief from the SSA, but not until after their names were sent to the FBI. They would also be able to appeal in court.*_

_*House votes to overturn Obama gun rule*_


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Who do you think you are? You don't want a discussion. It can only be what you want to hear. You're foolish.


If you cannot admit what is blatantly obvious, you are not interested in a conversation.   



So, whatever.  We will give not one inch.  We're going for machine guns.  

What do you think about that?



see ya.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Go ahead, ban AR-15's hell ban all guns except for single shot rifles and pistols does that make you safe from the whackos? Just realize that now they will use bombs instead of guns, or trucks to mow people down in the streets, or fire or gas. 99.9% of gun owners are law abiding citizens, they should not have their rights taken away because of the actions of a handful of whacked out nut jobs. If you are going to go down that path then alcohol should be banned, it kills and cripples thousands of people.




Fine........Just keep those grave diggers employed.......


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Paranoia? DUDE you are sitting there wanting to ban "all guns designed to kill" like a paranoid pussy.
> ...


umm ok


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



What "real information"?


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > I support taking bumpstocks off the shelves, I'm on record supporting this. Here's what you fail to grasp, gun control advocates have no intention of stopping there.
> ...



My problem with bump stocks is they are being used to circumvent the restrictions on automatic weapons, avoiding the tax stamps and government oversight. I'd get on board with magazine restrictions also. There is common ground on common sense gun control law, if only the anti gun advocates were not such lying dishonest scum we could come together and accomplish something, but we know they have no intention of honoring any compromise.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> No, no.....we should eliminate classes in history at schools, and replace them with the corrective ways to clean one's gun......lol


Having education about guns is not a bad thing.  I would support that. 

Not replacing history, for course.  In fact, I thing they should actually START teaching history AND government/civics.


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Life member of the NRA. Our membership is soaring and we're stronger than ever.
> ...



We are just fine thank you

-Geaux


----------



## sartre play (Feb 15, 2018)

My family, my extended family, all hunters/shooters trained & practiced. go any where with them with a gun. wanta bee gun people scare the blank out of me. & that's become a growing population.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> *Florida shooting: *
> 
> *Parkland school student calls Donald Trump a 'piece of s***' over tweet of condolence*
> 
> ...


What do they know....they only lived it.


----------



## Norman (Feb 15, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Kinda sounds funny doesn’t it?
> I haven’t looked up statistics in quite some time but isn’t it mostly Democrats that are doing all the killing with guns? Aren’t the majority of mass shooters Democrats, Lefties or Muslims? The ghetto folks killing each other in our ghettos and barrios....yep, Liberal Democrats.
> I would love to hear a Democratic lawmaker stand at the podium on the senate floor and say....”Now damnit, we are tired of all this killing, we must get aggressive on gun control, we have to enact laws which will protect ourselves from.....ummm, umm, Democrats.”



The shooting often seems to take place at liberal meccas - public schools as well.

Of course, sending kids into one is child abuse, and the consequences can be severe.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Feb 15, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *The problem no one seems to want to address is white men and the carnage these mf's are leaving behind in this country. If these murderers where muslim, we'd be a mob, demanding their fuckin heads. If these murderers where blacks, we'd be profiling every nigga that ever took a breath of air, starting with Obama.....but because these wild angry out of control gun loving motherfuckers, all of them....happen to be white boys....its time talk about mental illness.
> ...


 Triggered is upset because The Donald is gonna deep six those food stamp cards and replace it with real food.  No more scratch offs with the ol' EBT card, hehehe.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 15, 2018)

Every teacher should be armed and trained to deal with these kinds of emergencies.   Responsible and trained senior students should be able to carry their weapons in schools.

The pity is with indoctrinated and brainwashed students who honestly have been lead to believe that they are better off without their rights.

The FBI is so politicized that they are absolutely useless in dealing with public safety.  They did the same things with this hispanic troublemaker as they did with the muslim Tsaranev brothers.


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > If the police temporarily removed the guns from this boy's place of residence-- in this specific case -- would you have a problem with that?
> ...



I think that sounds very fair.

What if when making him aware, they are given a criterial of things to watch for that might indicate higher risk.

People under the influence of alcohol are considered impaired -- as are people who experiencing a severe mental break.  Police need to be more empowered to act in these situations.  If they can temporarily remove a child from a home, they should be able to remove a gun -- under specific circumstances when threats have been made etc.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> National Rifle Assn: Summary | OpenSecrets
> 
> Follow the money.





*Did the NRA Channel Russian Money to Trump?*

Did the NRA channel Russian money to Trump?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2018)

Circe said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Terrorism has to to involve some political motivation as part of the reason the attacks are being done. Terrorism also has to involve acknowledgement by the perpetrators that they cannot use it to win outright, they have to make the other side give up in some way. They don't want to drive the enemy off the battlefield, but have them leave of their own accord. 

Some of these guys can be terrorism by proxy, i.e. they just read up on something, decided it matched their nuttery, and followed through in its name. To me that isn't real terrorism, that's some nutter just looking for an excuse.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Nobody expects you to be an expert or lawyer. The issue is you lack even a basic understanding of this issue yet you are forming opinions and voting on it.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Go ahead, ban AR-15's hell ban all guns except for single shot rifles and pistols does that make you safe from the whackos? Just realize that now they will use bombs instead of guns, or trucks to mow people down in the streets, or fire or gas. 99.9% of gun owners are law abiding citizens, they should not have their rights taken away because of the actions of a handful of whacked out nut jobs. If you are going to go down that path then alcohol should be banned, it kills and cripples thousands of people.
> ...



You really are a useless waste of internet bandwidth.


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> *Florida shooting: *
> 
> *Parkland school student calls Donald Trump a 'piece of s***' over tweet of condolence*
> 
> ...


It's against the law to murder people. Why didn't that stop him liar?


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

*The Trump-Russia-NRA Connection: Here’s What You Need to Know*
Did the Kremlin funnel payments to help Trump's campaign through the National Rifle Association?

The Trump-Russia-NRA Connection: Here’s What You Need to Know


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > What gun control, besides total weapon bans and confiscation would have prevented this?
> ...



Without someone going to a judge and having him adjudicated, any other solution involves some government idiot deciding who is "worthy" or not, and that defeats the whole purpose of the 2nd amendment.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> _I'm not going to argue Constitutional law with you. I'm no lawyer or expert on the Constitution._
> Is there some part of my earlier statement that you had difficulty understanding?
> I admit I am not an expert in this. I am definitely not alone in my interpretation, though, and it is an opinion, not a fact I will learn in a book. Yours is also an opinion. That much I do know.


But, in order to have a conversation with us, you must accept that we have an individual right.  If the very right to bear arms is up for discussion, you will get nowhere.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> You really are a useless waste of internet bandwidth.




Let the CARNAGE continue......Its the American way.......


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 15, 2018)

Rexx Taylor said:


> I Just made a thread across the way in regards to who was in power during the Obama years when Libs didnt see a problem allowing all these weapons across the border that were obviously not intended to go into shooting deer.


*Personally I think the Las Vegas shooting was an Eric Holder-FBI gun running operation hold over that went bad.
Especially with a missing Hard Drive from his laptop, when there was no reason for him to have a laptop if he was going on a suicide mission.  And he had far too many weapons for any reasonable person to use to commit that act.*


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Even that wouldn’t work.  It would have to be a complete eradication of all criminals and those with criminal minds or mental illness, because we know the black market would then flourish even more than it does now.
> 
> I ask, seriously, why are we not talking about mental healthcare is this country, stopping black market gun running, criminals of every stripe and color.      When will we look at the ONLY real answers to reduce the chance of this happening again.
> 
> ...



I am of course talking about the theoretical total ban and confiscation, not reality where people who want a gun will get a gun.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Fine........Just keep those grave diggers employed..


grave diggers gotta eat, same as worms.


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

Circe said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Your thread title mentioned something about asking questions?
> ...


How about why are gun free murder zones still in effect?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Let the CARNAGE continue......Its the American way.......


yep.

more gun violence.  Yay!!


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 15, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Your thread title mentioned something about asking questions?
> ...



He started a thread about "asking questions"...

then didn't bother pose any...

the OP was a nonsensical rant... apparently Ben Franklin started us down the road to mass killings....

WTF do you want from me?

If he had a cup, I'd put a dollar in it.


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > The 2nd Amendment gives us the right to arm ourselves against an oppressive government.
> ...


Dumass.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 15, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Henceforth I won't be voting for any politician who's taken more than $1000 in blood money from the NRA in any given year. If such a candidate doesn't exist, I'll leave that space blank - and so should you. Sadly, they don't represent sportsmen or simple home defense and recreational target shooting firearms owners such as myself. They're all about manufacturers, distributors and retailers.
> ...


Ah...but would you go up and say that to the parent of one of the children killed yesterday?


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Fine........Just keep those grave diggers employed..
> ...


The Outlaw Josie Wales. Great movie.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Guess what? ALL rights come with problems.
> Only a moron thinks freedom is free.




THAT will be great "comfort" to those 17 kids' families........

Send them a "thank you" note for helping to PAY for your freedom to walk around with assault weapons....Let's see how THEY would respond to your note.


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 15, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Kinda sounds funny doesn’t it?
> I haven’t looked up statistics in quite some time but isn’t it mostly Democrats that are doing all the killing with guns? Aren’t the majority of mass shooters Democrats, Lefties or Muslims? The ghetto folks killing each other in our ghettos and barrios....yep, Liberal Democrats.
> I would love to hear a Democratic lawmaker stand at the podium on the senate floor and say....”Now damnit, we are tired of all this killing, we must get aggressive on gun control, we have to enact laws which will protect ourselves from.....ummm, umm, Democrats.”


----------



## Ray9 (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Did you not see the question about why psychopaths are energized to act on their impulses today when they were not doing these things before cultural restraints were meddled with?


----------



## sartre play (Feb 15, 2018)

Hate, 24 hours a day 7 days a week, this is what kids hear. where have all the adults gone?


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what? ALL rights come with problems.
> ...


Emotion. Its all you have. No solutions, just tears


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


How do you know they're lying?  Because someone told you?  There has not been any significant gun legislation since AR-15's were outlawed way back.  That expired.  Where is any indication they are lying about what they will do in the future?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

SmokeALib said:


> The Outlaw Josie Wales. Great movie.


I'm glad someone know s the reference.


----------



## NightFox (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Nat said we should ban every gun designed to kill


LOL, not surprising, after all, he's a 3 year old.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda sounds funny doesn’t it?
> ...



Hahaha....I always play the "you're a retard" card when people make me look like an ignorant fool as well.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > _I'm not going to argue Constitutional law with you. I'm no lawyer or expert on the Constitution._
> ...


I'm not arguing your right to bear arms.  The type of arms, yes.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Their actions prove they are liars.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 176889
> ...



& whose to say when a cop carrying a gun won't mentally snap.  Nobody can really determine when someone will snap and  no amount of background check will determine who mentally ok to own a gun not even the Government douches.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 15, 2018)

FFS, I've seen this movie. It has to run it's course with all this predictable BS on both sides and then slip into oblivion. It's tragic, but boring.


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 15, 2018)

Ray9 said:


> Did you not see the question about why psychopaths are energized to act on their impulses today when they were not doing these things before cultural restraints were meddled with?




That's right, mental illness was invented in 1968 before that no one ever stepped out of line.

The meddlers really screwed things up.  Why oh why did they loosen the restraints with their civil rights, women in the workplace, penis in anus marriage....and the f-word in that black rap noise...

Let's go back to the way it was, before Jimi Hendrix and the brown acid...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 15, 2018)

Compost said:


> The Second Amendment didn't shoot up a bunch of students.  A person did.  A person who talked about doing it before he did it.  The NRA didn't shot anybody either.  The FBI knew about this guy's threats and so did the school.
> 
> Tell us, Wry Catcher.  How could this lunatic have been stopped from harming others?



He was said to have purchased the gun or guns legally.  We need a comprehensive computer program able to collect all data on individuals who are profiled as a danger to the community, and said program accessed by all gun shops in the nation.  And, anyone Identified and places in the do not sell program, who attempts to make a purchase, require the gun shop or seller to the effort to local LE.

Any person who sells a gun without a clear search on said program should be charged with a felony, and be held fiscally responsible for any harm done to another.

Those who meet the profile should be placed into the computer program Immediately, and the person so identified should be interviewed by local LE, to determine if the person fit the profile, or not.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You were 10 posts ago.. Do you even know what you believe?


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Feb 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > The Second Amendment didn't shoot up a bunch of students.  A person did.  A person who talked about doing it before he did it.  The NRA didn't shot anybody either.  The FBI knew about this guy's threats and so did the school.
> ...


 Horseshit.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I'm not arguing your right to bear arms.


So, we DO have an individual right to bear arms, correct?

Let's get that straight first.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

President Trump is clearly indebted: "You came through for me, and I am going to come through for you,"* Trump promised the NRA at its 2017 convention. "I will never, ever let you down."*






In shooting's wake, *Trump urges children to seek help if they feel 'lost, alone, confused or even scared'*
_
"You have people who care about you, who love you and who will do anything at all to protect you. If you need help, turn to a teacher, a family member, a local police officer or a faith leader...."_

Trump urges children to seek help if they feel 'lost, alone, confused or even scared'


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

sartre play said:


> Hate, 24 hours a day 7 days a week, this is what kids hear. where have all the adults gone?


My kids didn't grow up without adults in the room.  The went to private school, because I was able to amass a small fortune over in Saudi Arabia.  They went to church to learn right from wrong, good vs evil, and being boys and girls not creepazoids that the liberals always talk about with the 50 shades of insanity.  But since God is no longer relevant in the liberals world and liberal adults don't want conflict resolution with their children, these future criminals are time bombs just waiting to explode.

This liberal is the poster child of what happens when liberals supposedly raise their children.  Parents of this guy are flaming liberals who hated the US.

John Walker Lindh - Wikipedia


> *John Phillip Walker Lindh* (born February 9, 1981) is a U.S. citizen who was captured as an enemy combatant during the United States' invasion of Afghanistan in November 2001. He was captured and detained at Qala-i-Jangi fortress, used as a prison. He took part in the Battle of Qala-i-Jangi, a violent uprising of the Taliban prisoners, during which the CIA officer Johnny "Mike" Spann was killed, together with all but 86 of the estimated 300–500 prisoners. Brought to trial in United States federal court in February 2002, Lindh accepted a plea bargain; he pleaded guilty to two charges and was sentenced to 20 years in prison without parole.


 All during the 8 years of the faggot 1/2 black community agitator, all we heard was him apologizing for the US, and telling liberals to get in the face.  When the children actually follow the orders of a liberal, then the liberals act shocked, but We the People know better..


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Emotion. Its all you have. No solutions, just tears




NO, no......we must place ANY gun ownership before sanity......Its justified in that fucking 2nd amendment. 
Hell, let's include tanks'ownership just to underscore the statement in that amendment.....After all, tanks would be even BETTER to defend ourselves from an oppressive government, don't you think?


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


I looked it up.  In 2008 in a 5-4 decision, the Supreme Court decided that there is an individual right to bear arms in their home for protection.  They overturned a D.C. law prohibiting handguns in the city.
4 justices agreed with me, too.  It is still called an opinion, even when it's from the Supreme Court, you know.  Just sayin.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > You bastard! How dare you point out the obvious fact that the problem is not guns, but rather sick people in our society. And the nerve you have to recognize that societal changes have created these psychos is reprehensible.  Why don’t you just let us believe we can fix it all by banning guns?
> ...



Now that is irony! You call me out for being sarcastic by being......wait for it......SARCASTIC! 

Redirect Notice


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> 
> The public school system huddles our children together unprotected, thus making them sitting duck targets.  The prey is there, all you need is a predator.  Florida got a predator yesterday and he got his prey on the school's platter.



I've been addressing that all day. 

Just not here. 

Nazis and commies did the same thing. Set criminals and lunatics on the people they want to disarm...and then when the people try to defend themselves, use it as an excuse to round them up. 

I've been telling people this on this site for the past 10 years.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Emotion. Its all you have. No solutions, just tears
> ...



so you double down and now go with argumentum ad absurdum.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> *The Trump-Russia-NRA Connection: Here’s What You Need to Know*
> Did the Kremlin funnel payments to help Trump's campaign through the National Rifle Association?
> 
> The Trump-Russia-NRA Connection: Here’s What You Need to Know



Are you trying to say that Russia supports our Constitution and democrats don't?

Yes?

Then don't be shy.  Come right out and say it.  Russia supports the rights of Americans that Democrats don't.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> Ray9 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you not see the question about why psychopaths are energized to act on their impulses today when they were not doing these things before cultural restraints were meddled with?
> ...



So you aren't interested in talking about problems or solutions, you are interested in your ideas and solutions only?


----------



## Defiant1 (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...




What "real" information?


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Emotion. Its all you have. No solutions, just tears
> ...


Tanks are legal already dumbass


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 15, 2018)

sartre play said:


> Hate, 24 hours a day 7 days a week, this is what kids hear. where have all the adults gone?



What they hear  is  America should not exist, it is evil and all whites should be killed.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

The mentally ill, the violent criminal...these are the left's protected and coddled victim class. They train them to attack they encourage them to attack, while they advertise the *no gun zone* schools...and then when one of them actually shoots up a school, they cheer behind their computers..while publicly demanding the guns of the masses. 

Unfortunately, school kids aren't taught history any more..so they have no clue what's going on..and neither do their parents, who were also state educated. 

Everybody should pull their kids out of public schools, and we should shut down the Dept. of Education. Let people educate their own kids and create their own schools.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not arguing your right to bear arms.
> ...


If you're going to quote me, don't snip it.  Who are you, CNN?


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 15, 2018)

What a dirt bag

Trump Says Florida Students Should Have Done More To Prevent Deadly Shooting | HuffPost

President Donald Trump on Thursday responded to the massacre at a South Florida high school by suggesting students and the surrounding community could have done more to prevent the attack.



> [Trump on Twitter]So many signs that the Florida shooter was mentally disturbed, even expelled from school for bad and erratic behavior. Neighbors and classmates knew he was a big problem. Must always report such instances to authorities, again and again!



Contrary to Trump’s tweet, it does appear that authorities were aware of Cruz’s behavior before the attack. A former neighbor told The New York Times that Cruz’s late mother called the police on her two sons on multiple occasions, though she stressed that she didn’t think the boys were violent. Broward County Mayor Beam Furr told CNN that Cruz had been treated at a mental health clinic in the past and  was somewhat on officials’ radar. 

“It wasn’t like there wasn’t concern for him,” Furr said.

Trump’s tweet failed to acknowledge the role that Florida’s lax gun laws played in the shooting. Barring institutionalization, it’s extremely difficult to keep someone with a history of mental illness from buying a gun in Florida. The accused killer legally purchased the AR-15-style rifle used in the slaughter, his family’s attorney said.

The president also ignored the fact that he actually made it easier for people with mental health issues to buy guns by revoking an Obama-era gun regulation last year.

Trump signs bill revoking Obama-era gun checks for mental illness

President Donald Trump quietly signed a bill into law Tuesday rolling back an Obama-era regulation that made it harder for people with mental illnesses to purchase a gun. 

The rule, which was finalized in December, added people receiving Social Security checks for mental illnesses and people deemed unfit to handle their own financial affairs to the national background check database. 

Had the rule fully taken effect, the Obama administration predicted it would have added about 75,000 names to that database.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> 
> The public school system huddles our children together unprotected, thus making them sitting duck targets.  The prey is there, all you need is a predator.  Florida got a predator yesterday and he got his prey on the school's platter.



Doesn't seem like the real problem here.  The real problem here seems like the gun and the crazy person getting access to it.


----------



## Ray9 (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> Ray9 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you not see the question about why psychopaths are energized to act on their impulses today when they were not doing these things before cultural restraints were meddled with?
> ...



Psychopaths are not necessarily mentally ill. Their brains are wired differently so that they lack compassion and have no fear of repercussions.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


What actions?


----------



## Siete (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> Ray9 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you not see the question about why psychopaths are energized to act on their impulses today when they were not doing these things before cultural restraints were meddled with?
> ...



this is a RW board top to bottom, you cant expect to get honest answers and carry on intelligent conversations -- it just AINT GONNA HAPPEN.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > The Second Amendment didn't shoot up a bunch of students.  A person did.  A person who talked about doing it before he did it.  The NRA didn't shot anybody either.  The FBI knew about this guy's threats and so did the school.
> ...


You are one of the dangerous, criminal, mentally ill bots that we should be scooping up and throwing in prison today.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Tanks are legal already dumbass



Great......just be careful when you double park....


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> The mentally ill, the violent criminal...these are the left's protected and coddled victim class.



So you think anyone with a mental illness is an equivalent to a violent criminal?

I think _*you're*_ the one with the mental illness here.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I looked it up. In 2008 in a 5-4 decision, the Supreme Court decided that there is an individual right to bear arms in their home for protection. They overturned a D.C. law prohibiting handguns in the city.
> 4 justices agreed with me, too. It is still called an opinion, even when it's from the Supreme Court, you know. Just sayin.


And, those 4 justices were politically motivated to vote against the 2nd Amendment's intent.  History and context OVERWHELMINGLY support the individual right.  The leftist justices simply refused to reach the obvious conclusion because they, like all leftists, want total ban.

This type of bullshit makes us not trust your side.  So, we are immediately suspicious of any  "reasonable" or "common sense" gun control measures your side proposes.  

Your side is dishonest and not trustworthy.

Do you see why we never get anywhere on this topic?  One side is being dishonest.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 15, 2018)

Blame the NRA? Why not blame the AAA when a maniac runs people down with a car?  Never let a tragedy go to waste when you can make some cheap political points by blaming a President who has only been in office for a year.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> ...


The real problem is the crazy person. That EVERYBODY KNEW WAS CRAZY. That EVERYBODY KNEW WANTED TO SHOOT UP THE SCHOOL. 

THAT person should have been institutionalized/imprisoned the minute he threatened the school.

But leftists don't understand this. They are literally inmates running the asylum. It's time just to lock you up and clear the streets of the offal you have dumped on us.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


^^^ Look at triggered all defiant.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> If you're going to quote me, don't snip it. Who are you, CNN?


I am just asking for clarity.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

The victims of the Douglas High mass shooting
The identities of some of the 17 people killed in the mass shooting at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School are starting to emerge.



So sad and they were so young, still babies.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 15, 2018)

The answer is to break the link between a disturbed individual and the ability to buy a weapon legally.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > The mentally ill, the violent criminal...these are the left's protected and coddled victim class.
> ...



I think people with mental illnesses are the people who are shooting up our unprotected schools, and I think it's proof of your own mental illness and criminality that you deny it. I think that crazy people should be institutionalized, not waltzing around on our streets, buying guns, making bombs, and killing our UNPROTECTED CHILDREN that we are FORCED to send to schools that refuse to protect them.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PUPPS said:
> ...


You replying to someone else's post?  That has nothing to do with what I said.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


^^^Look at person who thinks school shootings are a great way to promote the disarming of America.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

whitehall said:


> Blame the NRA? Why not blame the AAA when a maniac runs people down with a car?




Moron.......the PRIMARY reason for a car is transportation......The PRIMARY reason for an AR-15 is to kill as many people in the shortest number of minutes as possible.

See the fucking difference???


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Maybe he did.  Just waiting to hear.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> The real problem is the crazy person. That EVERYBODY KNEW WAS CRAZY. That EVERYBODY KNEW WANTED TO SHOOT UP THE SCHOOL.



OK, so a couple things:

1.  How did the crazy person get his hands on a gun in the first place?
2.  If mental illness is the problem, *how come you all are against mandatory behavioral health benefits in every insurance plan?*
3.  It seems like the only way to prevent crazy people from getting guns is to mandate that anyone who buys a gun has to submit to a mental health evaluation.  That['s the only way we can be sure that the person getting the gun isn't crazy. 

So I suppose you agree that mental health screenings should be required for anyone trying to buy a gun.  After all, that's the only way we can be 100% sure no crazy people can get guns.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> *The Trump-Russia-NRA Connection: Here’s What You Need to Know*
> Did the Kremlin funnel payments to help Trump's campaign through the National Rifle Association?
> 
> The Trump-Russia-NRA Connection: Here’s What You Need to Know





Tipsycatlover said:


> Are you trying to say that Russia supports our Constitution and democrats don't?
> 
> Yes?
> 
> Then don't be shy.  Come right out and say it.  Russia supports the rights of Americans that Democrats don't.




  get a clue, trumptard.




*Dark Money*
In the age of _Citizens United _and unlimited campaign donations, the NRA has emerged as an important "dark money" hub in Republican politics. Under its tax code designation, the NRA is a "social welfare" organization, largely exempt from disclosing its donors. To skirt disclosure, other big-dollar political players – including a SuperPAC linked to Karl Rove and a "chamber of commerce" controlled by the Koch Brothers – have routinely steered money into the NRA, confident that the gun group's spending will advance the GOP cause.

It is illegal, however, for foreign money to be used to influence U.S. elections. According to McClatchy, the heart of the FBI investigation is whether the NRA became a conduit for Russian cash, linked to the Kremlin, that bolstered Trump.

*The Banker and "Godfather"*
The key figure in the NRA/Russia investigation, McClatchy reports, is Alexander Torshin. Torshin is a longtime Putin ally who previously served as a top Russian senator. He is now a deputy governor of Russia's central bank, where his purview includes cracking down on the outflow of dirty money.

That's ironic, because Torshin has been linked to money laundering. Bloomberg reported


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The answer is to break the link between a disturbed individual and the ability to buy a weapon legally.


The answer is to lock up disturbed individuals and criminals. 

Starting with anybody who maintains we should remove from civilians the option of protecting themselves or their kids from the crazies they pay to flood our streets.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> 
> The public school system huddles our children together unprotected, thus making them sitting duck targets.  The prey is there, all you need is a predator.  Florida got a predator yesterday and he got his prey on the school's platter.



What nobody is addressing is the question as to why this never happened prior to 20 years ago.  Nobody would have even imagined someone walking into a school and shooting the place up prior to Columbine.  Now the question being asked is why isn't there armed security in the schools.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Blame the NRA? Why not blame the AAA when a maniac runs people down with a car?
> ...



The purpose of any gun is to fling a projectile using combustive gasses down a barrel. What then happens is up to the user, not the gun. 

The purpose of a car is transportation, it's use can be for many things, including running over scores of people in an attempt at mass murder.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 15, 2018)

I have no fear whatever of Muslim terrorists from Syria, but NRA nuts keep me awake at night.


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 15, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



What a stupid question

Next?

-Geaux


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > The real problem is the crazy person. That EVERYBODY KNEW WAS CRAZY. That EVERYBODY KNEW WANTED TO SHOOT UP THE SCHOOL.
> ...



I don't give a shit how he got the guns. I want the fucking crazy people locked up. 

Anybody can get a gun. Anybody can make a gun. Anybody can make a bomb. 

But normal people don't. This kid was a criminal, he was known to be scary and crazy, he had made threats already. He should have been locked up. 

And people who don't understand that should be locked up as well.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> ...



Because now there is a cultural of violence, it's on TV, in movies, in video games, etc. The cohesive family unit has been shattered also.


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 15, 2018)

J.E.D said:


> What a dirt bag
> 
> Trump Says Florida Students Should Have Done More To Prevent Deadly Shooting | HuffPost
> 
> ...




The way the NRA sees it, every name added to the NICs list is one less legal customer.


----------



## August West (Feb 15, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Everybody's idea of real is different, but 99% of the comments I see are hyper partisan crap discussing the wrong issue.
> 
> When planes run into buildings and cars mow down people on the sidewalk, we don't talk about airplanes and cars, we talk about causes.  Similarly, when a disturbed individual kills people, we should be talking about what should have been done about his mental disturbance.
> 
> The real issue here is mental health and how our system mainstreams dangerously ill people into walks of life they should be prevented from accessing.


All countries have people with serious mental issues but most of those countries make a serious effort to not arm them. If we try that here they`ll be screeching about Infringement! That`s undeniable. As any passing 9th grader knows, the more there is of any product the easier that product is to obtain.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



No one need add anything to the background check.   He was turned in.  The FBI was alerted.  Jezz, the man advertised on You Tube that he was going to be a professional school shooter.  But the highly politicized FBI, has become so political and so useless, that they could not bring themselves to address a hispanic school shooter.  Had the guy been a blonde Amish, they might have done something.

DISBAND the FBI.


----------



## Ray9 (Feb 15, 2018)

Siete said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Ray9 said:
> ...



Actually the entire political establishment is invested in the cultural meddling where government is pushing buttons and turning dials they have no business touching. The democrats want government while the republicans want corporate control.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> ...


Because Obama Nation didn't exist 20 years ago. Because we didn't have a huge 2nd gen of lunatics wandering the streets 20 years ago. Because there wasn't a whole population raised to believe that the lives of children were not worthy of protection 20 years ago. 

You don't understand that, again, because your generation has been taught an alternative history of the world. You have no concept of reality or history and so you don't recognize what you have been formed into.


----------



## DOTR (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Henceforth I won't be voting for any politician who's taken more than $1000 in blood money from the NRA in any given year. e



  In other words you will continue to vote for Marxists just as you always have.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



"Horseshit"?  Wrong, the deaths of 17 school kids yesterday, and an unknown number of kids in schools who experienced a similar event, will have the image of this horrific violence for a lifetime.

Horseshit is the NRA's opposition to all efforts to control guns in America.  In the 1993-94 the NRA spent 2.3 million dollars during the election cycle; in the 2011-2012 election cycle, they spent $24.8 million.

This is why I consider the NRA a terrorist organization.  Any member of Congress who supports any gun control measure, will have the NRA sponsoring someone who supports their policy - no gun control, not way - to run against them.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Feb 15, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PUPPS said:
> ...


 Such are the effects of a decaying society.  The immediate problem is that the threat exists and must be dealt with.  The only solution is to secure the schools.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PUPPS said:
> ...



Family values became taboo, church became taboo, faith became taboo, morality became taboo, sanity became taboo, work became taboo. 

All while the left has focused on filling our schools with lunatics and advertising their refusal to protect children.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 15, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



And there you have it folks. Seventeen people are dead, and it is the FBI's fault.

Coming up, definitive proof that Obama is to blame......


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



The sad thing is they whine about what they have created


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



No, the left is a terrorist organization. You created a violent, criminal mob (of which you are a part of) and then claim that we should be disarmed when your mob members kill people. 

We know who is to blame. It isn't guns. It's democrats.


----------



## Defiant1 (Feb 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > How did an armed shooter walk into the school in the first place?  The school security system was obviously deficient to the point of gross negligence and reckless endangerment.  It has happened before, so it is foreseeable.
> ...



Why is that finger pointing a spin?
They are more to blame than me and my guns, the NRA, or the GOP, yet liberals were finger pointing while the bodies were still in the school.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> I think people with mental illnesses are the people who are shooting up our unprotected schools\



OK, then wouldn't it make sense for everyone to have free access to behavioral health treatment?




koshergrl said:


> and I think it's proof of your own mental illness and criminality that you deny it. I think that crazy people should be institutionalized, not waltzing around on our streets, buying guns, making bombs, and killing our UNPROTECTED CHILDREN that we are FORCED to send to schools that refuse to protect them.



You seem to blame those with mental health issues for these shootings.  So what was the mental illness the guy in Vegas had?  Oh, you mean he wasn't diagnosed?  So how would he have been stopped if he was never diagnosed with a mental illness, and no mental health evaluation was ever given to him?

*You* *seem to be arguing for a mandatory mental health screening for all gun purchasers.

*


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PUPPS said:
> ...



There was an armed Resource Officer on campus, do your homework before posting, unless your agenda includes misleading the reader.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

August West said:


> All countries have people with serious mental issues but most of those countries make a serious effort to not arm them. If we try that here they`ll be screeching about Infringement! That`s undeniable. As any passing 9th grader knows, the more there is of any product the easier that product is to obtain.


They screech about infringement because the other side has been dishonest and has openly advocated for a total ban.  

One side needs to repair its credibility before the other side will budge on ANYTHING.


----------



## Reasonable (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I am sure you support other groups that fight for individual liberty?
> Why hate on that one?
> Are you ok with regulating EVERY constitutional right? Or are you just going to disingenuously attack this one?
> Guess what? ALL rights come with problems.
> Only a moron thinks freedom is free.


Trump is only concerned about what color to die his hair( it was a golden dark brown today) and protecting himself or having others protect him from the Russian investigation. 
This president is a coward by not having the courage to even speak the words “ gun control” when he addressed the nation. 
The GOP congress and Paul Ryan are also cowards because they need to check with their NRA donors FIRST before they say anything.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


They create that group to victimize vulnerable people, and then they use that as an excuse to remove our guns and impose martial law. 

It has happened over, and over, and over, and over again across the world. It isn't a new or even subtle tactic. But because they have seized control of the media and the schools, people don't recognize it. 

There's a reason CNN drools over the sister of the #1 psychopath ruling today.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Henceforth I won't be voting for any politician who's taken more than $1000 in blood money from the NRA in any given year.


One more voter the democrats will not get.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I think people with mental illnesses are the people who are shooting up our unprotected schools\
> ...



They can have treatment inside locked facilities.

But the thing that people aren't aware of...there is no cure for mental illness. Treatment doesn't cure it. It doesn't even necessarily make it better. In fact, many times, it makes it worse.

I blame those with mental health issues for the shootings that have a crazy guy at the helm.

Vegas was one of our touted criminal agency fuck ups. Guy may or may not have been crazy, but I believe that was a set up from beginning to end.


----------



## August West (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I looked it up. In 2008 in a 5-4 decision, the Supreme Court decided that there is an individual right to bear arms in their home for protection. They overturned a D.C. law prohibiting handguns in the city.
> ...


The side that`s being dishonest is the side making the claim that all leftists want a total ban. I`m left and I want no such thing, liar! I have a liberal cousin who teaches high school history and has never voted for an NRA candidate in his life. If you own less than 40 guns he has more than you do. He doesn`t want a gun ban either nor does he want an AR-anything or a bump stock because he`s not mentally ill.


----------



## DOTR (Feb 15, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> All of this, and he still didn't do anything about weapons.  It's difficult because you have a constitution.  .



  Obama did complain that the Constitution got in the way of what he wanted to do. Nothing pissed him off like the Constitution,.


_“I am constrained by a system our founders put in place.”_ moaned Barrack Soweto Hussein Obama

"_But, the Supreme Court never ventured into the issues of redistribution of wealth, and of more basic issues such as political and economic justice in society. To that extent...the Warren Court, it wasn’t that radical. It didn’t break free from the essential constraints that were placed by the Founding Fathers in the Constitution..."_
Barry Soweto complains about constitutional government


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Shut the fuck up, commie pig. Don't even look at me.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I think people with mental illnesses are the people who are shooting up our unprotected schools\
> ...



The number of guns and the amount of ammunition purchased should raise a red flag.


----------



## Reasonable (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> THIS my friends is actual leadership.
> 
> Even though Obama was unable to get anything done, he dug deep for a proper response instead of more #ThoughtsAndPrayers.
> 
> The final 2/3 of this speech after the Roseburg Oregon shooting was ad libbed and straight from the heart.


President Obama is the type president this country craves right now.... not only for leadership with this gun crisis but all areas. 
We told you Trump was unfit to be president and we see it more and more every single day.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PUPPS said:
> ...



The liberals cause this particular brand of lunacy. They've been targeting students since Kent State. Ayers planned and hoped for student deaths at the campuses.


----------



## August West (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > All countries have people with serious mental issues but most of those countries make a serious effort to not arm them. If we try that here they`ll be screeching about Infringement! That`s undeniable. As any passing 9th grader knows, the more there is of any product the easier that product is to obtain.
> ...


Who exactly is screeching for a total ban? 2 people? How about you establishing your own credibility because all I`m seeing is lies and fantasies.


----------



## Reasonable (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Henceforth I won't be voting for any politician who's taken more than $1000 in blood money from the NRA in any given year.
> ...


You are the worst kind of slime in times such as these. YOU are part of the problem. Not part of the solution.


----------



## DOTR (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Henceforth I won't be voting for any politician who's taken more than $1000 in blood money from the NRA in any given year. If such a candidate doesn't exist, I'll leave that space blank - and so should you. Sadly, they don't represent sportsmen or simple home defense and recreational target shooting firearms owners such as myself. They're all about manufacturers, distributors and retailers.
> 
> Nice column from Richard Wolffe
> 
> ...



  Do we need the Great White Father in Washington to lead school districts on safety? Busy man that.
What a ridiculous article by Richard Wolffe. Wait a sec. Wolffe...Wolffe...what kind of name is Wolffe? (yet again)


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Compost said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


The FBI is the left's KGB. They mastermind freaking mass shootings. They cheer when innocents are mowed down. They're almost always somewhere close when it happens. And yet they never actually stop any.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2018)

So this was on CNN's page:

CNN - Breaking News, Latest News and Videos

*This keeps happening again and again and again ... *

*2018 2 killed in Kentucky high school shooting*
*2017 2 killed in New Mexico high school shooting*
*2017 1 killed in Washington high school shooting*
*2017 2 killed in CA elementary school shooting*
*2016 1 killed in SC elementary school shooting*
*2014 4 killed in Washington high school shooting*
*2014 1 killed in Oregon high school shooting*
*2013 1 killed in Colorado high school shooting*

*2013 1 killed in Nevada middle school shooting*
*2012 26 killed in Sandy Hook Elementary shooting*
*2012 3 killed in Ohio high school shooting*
*2011 1 killed in Nebraska high school shooting*
*2010 1 killed in Alabama high school shooting*
*2008 1 killed in Tennessee high school shooting*
*2006 5 killed in Amish schoolhouse shooting*
*2006 1 killed in Colorado high school shooting*

*2005 1 killed in Tennessee high school shooting*
*2005 7 killed in Minnesota high school shooting*
*2003 1 killed in Minnesota high school shooting*
*2003 1 killed in Pennsylvania high school shooting*
*2001 2 killed in California high school shooting*
*2000 1 killed in Florida high school shooting*
*1999 13 killed in Columbine High School shooting*
*1998 2 killed in Oregon high school shooting*

So over 20 years 96 deaths from shooting have occured, and of that 3 of them included 10+. 

In 2008 (middle of time period) there were 17.2 million students in High school. In 2016 (only year I can find) there were 1.019M teachers. I will ignore staff. 

https://www.census.gov/prod/2011pubs/p20-564.pdf

So averaging 4.8 (round to 5) deaths of students in school via shooting per year, your chance of dying in a school shooting is 1 in 3.3 million or so.

Risks of Dying, that you face every year

Based on this site, that's the same odds you have of being legally executed by the State, at 1 in 3.4 million.


----------



## 80zephyr (Feb 15, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



And? Its still the culture, not the guns.

Mark


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> I have no fear whatever of Muslim terrorists from Syria, but NRA nuts keep me awake at night.





> I have no fear whatever of Muslim terrorists from Syria, but NRA nuts keep me awake at night.


 I don't think it was a NRA member who shot up the San Bernardino Christmas party or Orlando Gay Bar.  But hey, you stay up at night, living in fear, just if I am around you and a Muslim is yelling Allah Ooh Akbar and coming at you to kill you, just let me know to get out of his way.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

August West said:


> The side that`s being dishonest is the side making the claim that all leftists want a total ban.


Not making that claim.  I am saying that many on that side have stated openly (Feinstein, Hillary Clinton, Schumer, etc) that they want a total ban.  Couple that with the bullshit argument that the 2A did not intent to preserve the individual right to bear arms, and you have a lot of suspicion. 

I am just pointing out the problems.

Do you want us to agree to certain restrictions or not?

If you do, you also need to regain our trust.

Do you understand what I am talking about?  Do you see how that can cause a problem?


----------



## Reasonable (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What the fuck is a "real" conversation about how to prevent school shootings?  What the fuck does that bullshit mean?


Your post shows you’re just as clueless as Trump and every GOP congressman because you’re scared of two words: gun control.
Three out of the 5 worst mass school shootings have occurred in the last year.
Solutions from assholes like you : do nothing.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

The FBI Was Warned About A School Shooting Threat From A YouTube User Named Nikolas Cruz In September


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> I don't give a shit how he got the guns. I want the fucking crazy people locked up



So here's the thing; in order to "lock the crazy people up", you'd have to force everyone who wants to buy a gun, or who already owns a gun, to submit to a mental health evaluation.  So is that what you support?  That everyone who wants or has a gun must be screened for mental illness?  

The shooter in Vegas was never diagnosed with a mental illness, so how would he have been "locked up" for being crazy if he was never diagnosed?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> The mentally ill, the violent criminal...these are the left's protected and coddled victim class. They train them to attack they encourage them to attack, while they advertise the *no gun zone* schools...and then when one of them actually shoots up a school, they cheer behind their computers..while publicly demanding the guns of the masses.
> 
> Unfortunately, school kids aren't taught history any more..so they have no clue what's going on..and neither do their parents, who were also state educated.
> 
> Everybody should pull their kids out of public schools, and we should shut down the Dept. of Education. Let people educate their own kids and create their own schools.


*The Blind Leading the Ones They Blinded*

The ruling class found out that their expensive private schools couldn't make their entitled bozos and bimbos smart.  Therefore, they used their well-hidden power to make the public schools dumb down their maggots' competition from the 99%.  Preaching that the ruling class doesn't control all education is pretending that they don't have the power to do that.  Only they do, but they get off scot-free because of the imaginary difference between public and private powers.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

August West said:


> How about you establishing your own credibility because all I`m seeing is lies and fantasies.


Hey, I am fine with the status quo.  In fact, I want to repeal all gun laws.  I think that is the only real solution, but your side wants a conversation and wants compromise.  I am simply showing you how to get there.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

In early June 2016, the trio of Donald Trump Jr., then-campaign manager Paul Manafort, and Trump son-in-law Jared Kushner took a meeting with a Putin-connected lawyer... Former Trump White House adviser Steve Bannon has dubbed that meeting "treasonous."


*A Potential Game Changer

The allegation that Russia funneled money into the NRA – to directly support Trump's presidential bid – is staggering.* 

Until now, we've understood the Russian support of Trump to have been oblique, delivered by a cadre of Facebook and Twitter trolls, and by the release of hacked DNC and Clinton campaign emails through Wikileaks.

*The notion that the Kremlin was supporting Trump's presidential bid financially – and through an organization that holds itself up as a paragon of American patriotism – is almost unreal.*

If the allegation bears out, it raises unsettling questions:

How much money did Torshin deliver?

Did the NRA understand that this money was coming from Moscow?

Did the Trump campaign?

Did Russian funds only support Trump – or did the money infiltrate the NRA's broader mission of electing Republicans? (In total, the NRA spent nearly $52 million in the 2016 general election on dozens of House and Senate races.)
*
Does Russian influence have anything to do with the fascistic turn in NRA messaging?

The Trump-Russia-NRA Connection: Here’s What You Need to Know

*



"The leader of a white nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz was a member of his group and participated in paramilitary drills in Tallahassee."

Update: Militia says school shooting suspect was member
*
*


----------



## Reasonable (Feb 15, 2018)

One truthism not even debatable is no citizen needs a military style gun for hunting or protecting his home. 
Congress needs create a law that only permits the police and military to have those type of automatic weapons. 
Period.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Henceforth I won't be voting for any politician who's taken more than $1000 in blood money from the NRA in any given year.
> ...



Not likely

National Rifle Assn: Recipients | OpenSecrets


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Your post shows you’re just as clueless as Trump and every GOP congressman because you’re scared of two words: gun control.
> Three out of the 5 worst mass school shootings have occurred in the last year.
> Solutions from assholes like you : do nothing.


See post #158


----------



## peach174 (Feb 15, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > *Florida shooting: *
> ...



Actual voluntary retired armed guards at all schools, that's who.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

DOTR said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Henceforth I won't be voting for any politician who's taken more than $1000 in blood money from the NRA in any given year. e
> ...



Is DOTR is an abbreviation for Dotard?


----------



## Compost (Feb 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > The Second Amendment didn't shoot up a bunch of students.  A person did.  A person who talked about doing it before he did it.  The NRA didn't shot anybody either.  The FBI knew about this guy's threats and so did the school.
> ...


Interesting.  We need more data bases based on profiling and in this guy's case, things he said online.  You believe that threatening gun dealers fiscally would stop crazy people from hurting others with guns.  

In this case, the FBI knew about his threat.  Do you think they should have done something more than mention it to the school?  If so, what?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 15, 2018)

J.E.D said:


> What a dirt bag
> 
> Trump Says Florida Students Should Have Done More To Prevent Deadly Shooting | HuffPost
> 
> ...





J.E.D said:


> Had the rule fully taken effect, the Obama administration predicted it would have added about 75,000 names to that database.



People 'judged' mentally ill by a cubicle monkey in the Social Security Administration, because they couldn't handle their own finances.

One of Obamas BIGGEST farces


----------



## Ray9 (Feb 15, 2018)

Another question that needs to be asked is why security agencies like the FBI and DOJ were commandeered to cover for cyber criminals like Hillary Clinton and her lawyers while they meddled in an ongoing presidential election to try and skew the results. 

The answer may be that government is so crooked that it cannot hide its tracks if it is actually investigated.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> The mentally ill, the violent criminal...these are the left's protected and coddled victim class. They train them to attack they encourage them to attack, while they advertise the *no gun zone* schools...and then when one of them actually shoots up a school, they cheer behind their computers..while publicly demanding the guns of the masses.
> 
> Unfortunately, school kids aren't taught history any more..so they have no clue what's going on..and neither do their parents, who were also state educated.
> 
> Everybody should pull their kids out of public schools, and we should shut down the Dept. of Education. Let people educate their own kids and create their own schools.




"The mentally ill, the violent criminal...these are the left's protected and coddled victim class"? 

Wow, thanks for telling us and providing the evidence ^^^ in a clear and concise manner.  It's no wonder you opinions are so credible, the research you supply is always substantive, thoughtful and thought provoking.

[sarcasm alert]


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PUPPS said:
> ...


*We, the People,Taking the Law BACK Into Our Own Hands*

The other St. Valentine's Day Massacre should give vigilantes an idea.  Dress up like cops, round up gang members, take them to a fake detention area, and execute them.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Compost said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


They should have locked up the kid when he made the threats. 

They lock fucking ranchers up for less. They KILL them for less. 
The fact that they don't lock up the crazies who actually POSE A VIOLENT THREAT to kids in schools shows they are actually fostering this behavior.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Feb 15, 2018)

You'll never eliminate all the predators.  You must secure the schools and protect the prey.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> One truthism not even debatable is no citizen needs a military style gun for hunting or protecting his home.


Without getting into a long discussion about what constitutes a "military style" gun, how about this--I will decide what I need and you decide what you need.

Fair?



Reasonable said:


> Congress needs create a law that only permits the police and military to have those type of automatic weapons.
> Period.


Unless the gun was manufacture before 1986, this ban is already in place.  

You are not educated on this topic.  It is hard to have a conversation when one side knows jack shit about the guns they hate and the laws on the books.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 15, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> People 'judged' mentally ill by a cubicle monkey in the Social Security Administration, because they couldn't handle their own finances.
> 
> One of Obamas BIGGEST farces




You're absolutely "correct".....Who the fuck should stop a 19 year old with depression and other social issues from buying an AR-!5 to take revenge on the world????.................Those 17 kids died to help "pay" for your sins...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Solutions from assholes like you : do nothing.


If every person at that school was armed, this would have never happened.

There's a solution.  

I am not advocating that solution to that extreme, but I just kicked the shit out of your "do nothing" comment.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

peach174 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


Like my daughter, who is not only trained in the use of a weapon, but also able to carry the weapon concealed and a teacher.  More teachers like her, less likely some liberal punk kid will try some shit with her..  Women's Choice, right, you liberals always say you are for women and their choice?


----------



## Circe (Feb 15, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Some of these guys can be terrorism by proxy, i.e. they just read up on something, decided it matched their nuttery, and followed through in its name. To me that isn't real terrorism, that's some nutter just looking for an excuse.



Not to nitpick, I generally agree with you, but seems to me the problem of availability of incitement materials is a problem. Take the Unabomber: he was wholly self-generated, apparently. Had his own manifesto from his own mind, made and mailed bombs for years. He thought he was a terrorist, but many of us would not agree: he was just a highly intelligent crazyhead loner.

But some of these crazies who are falling into schizophrenia as probably this kid Cruz was, get themselves targeted by ISIS and al Qaeda who are very happy to use them. If that's the case here, I'd sure like to see that shut down.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> In early June 2016, the trio of Donald Trump Jr., then-campaign manager Paul Manafort, and Trump son-in-law Jared Kushner took a meeting with a Putin-connected lawyer... Former Trump White House adviser Steve Bannon has dubbed that meeting "treasonous."
> 
> 
> *A Potential Game Changer
> ...



"The leader of a white nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz was a member of his group and participated in paramilitary drills in Tallahassee."

Update: Militia says school shooting suspect was member










_"Hey Bernie, get your people in line."  - candidate Trump

Is the GOP now the party of authoritarianism?_


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> They can have treatment inside locked facilities.



But what about the people who aren't diagnosed because they don't go to a shrink or doctor for their mental illness?  You don't seem to be thinking this through.  You say that crazy people should be locked up (not treated, but locked up).  But how are you to determine who the crazy people are _*before*_ they go on a rampage?  The _*only answer*_ is to screen _*everyone*_ for mental illness before they purchase a gun.  

That seems to be what you are hinting at.  Is that not the best way to determine who is crazy and who isn't?  If you lock them up after they go on the mass shooting, then it's too late.

So you're in a real bind here, rhetorically; you argue that it's mental illness to blame for these shootings.  Most mental illnesses go diagnosed because most mentally ill people who commit mass shootings don't seek treatment beforehand.  So it seems like the only sure-fire way to prevent the mentally ill from getting a gun is to force everyone who wants to get a gun into a mental health evaluation.

So is that what you support?




koshergrl said:


> But the thing that people aren't aware of...there is no cure for mental illness. Treatment doesn't cure it. It doesn't even necessarily make it better. In fact, many times, it makes it worse.



Well, you don't seem to know much about mental illness, but it's managed with medication and therapy.  Two things that require an insurance plan to pay for.  Now, who are the people who are opposed to mandatory insurance, and who are the people opposed to mandatory essential benefits (that include mental health) all insurance plans were required to carry?  _*OH RIGHT, YOU PEOPLE*_.

So it seems to me like you are deliberately perpetuating diagnosed mental illnesses for the sake of a body count.  Because you get off on dead people.  Which makes me think _*you*_ have a mental illness.  I don't believe you, personally, would pass a mental health evaluation.  The very thing that can prevent a crazy person from getting a gun.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > People 'judged' mentally ill by a cubicle monkey in the Social Security Administration, because they couldn't handle their own finances.
> ...



and how did Obamas EO stop him?

his EO was to prevent people that couldn't handle their finances from owning firearms.

not 19 year olds with mental problems


----------



## peach174 (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Yeah how dare individuals give their money to those protecting our 2nd amendment rights.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 15, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I have no fear whatever of Muslim terrorists from Syria, but NRA nuts keep me awake at night.
> ...



We have had 18 school shootings in 45 days. If that does not put you in fear for your children and grandchildren, then you are just too damned dumb to care. Trump's base is terrified of terrorists from several countries, and has banned immigration from them. Not one of those countries has ever produced a terrorist act in the USA. Gun nuts in America, on the other hand, are running rampant in this country from Las Vegas to Florida, and everywhere in between, while the NRA serves as their apologist, and lobbyist. They are the biggest threat to domestic tranquility in this country today.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> You'll never eliminate all the predators.  You must secure the schools and protect the prey.



You can't eliminate them all, but you can sure as shit NOT let the ones you are aware of walk around our streets.


----------



## TheDude (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What the fuck is a "real" conversation about how to prevent school shootings?  What the fuck does that bullshit mean?



I think the primary cause is we live in a virtual world losing socialization skills.  Everywhere I go people's heads are buried in their gadgets.  The gadget owns them, not vise versa. Me, I don't have one, the desktop is bad enough.

Our media is very dishonest, and that's a contributor.  Multi-culturism is another. Too much information, and too few core values which are all under attack.  We can't even get the basics right (e.g., men are women, marry and have kids, men are sex offenders, everyone is a victim).

We're losing touch with creativity.  Hollywood is a perfect example.  Rather than create something they apply high tech.  Rather than celebrate their achievements, which are worthless, they make everything political.  Even our comedians suck, SNL is a pile of shit.

It doesn't help we that baby offenders removing deterrents.  We should hang these people and it should be swift without the rhetoric and stupidity. It also doesn't help that most people no longer solve basic problems or maintain their own.  Over-population is a contributor as well.  While I agree the mentally ill should not have weapons, AR15 included, that's not the cause, it's just the outcome.  They could just as well use a bomb, but AR15s are a stimulant, such as in video games.

We're not the people we once were and are remarkably inferior.  We're in decay and dumbing down fast.  At some point in the "near" future we'll see a mutation.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 15, 2018)

*15 threads merged*.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



LOL okay let me ask you this, why do you think bi-partisan compromise is nearly impossible today?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > In early June 2016, the trio of Donald Trump Jr., then-campaign manager Paul Manafort, and Trump son-in-law Jared Kushner took a meeting with a Putin-connected lawyer... Former Trump White House adviser Steve Bannon has dubbed that meeting "treasonous."
> ...





> The leader of a white nationalist militia


 White Nationalist is a KKK member, who we all know are Southern White Democrats.  Always were always will be... Next.....


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 15, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 176901
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> ...




Yeah, when you say "this country craves" you mean, socialists, liberals, communists, globalists and struggling sub par painters everywhere.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 15, 2018)

Circe said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these guys can be terrorism by proxy, i.e. they just read up on something, decided it matched their nuttery, and followed through in its name. To me that isn't real terrorism, that's some nutter just looking for an excuse.
> ...



The question is does the material make the person crazy, or does the material give an already crazy person something to back up their crazyness.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Feb 15, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> *15 threads merged*.


 My thread wasn't about gun control.  It was about school security.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> *Prominent liberals on Twitter are once again calling for gun control following the tragic shooting at a Florida High School that left as many as 17 dead.*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


liberals want to rape and pillage the rest of US, just look who they vote for?  I did not have sexual relations with that woman comes to mind. If the rest of US cant defend ourselves, it will be a field day for liberals.  but that damn 2nd amendment keeps getting in their way of our stuff, that the worthless fucking liberals want..


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

>  Politics >
*Don’t look to Trump for leadership after the Florida school shooting *

Discussion in 'Politics' started by DrLove, Today at 11:18 AM.






Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > In early June 2016, the trio of Donald Trump Jr., then-campaign manager Paul Manafort, and Trump son-in-law Jared Kushner took a meeting with a Putin-connected lawyer... Former Trump White House adviser Steve Bannon has dubbed that meeting "treasonous."
> ...






the thread i was initially responding to was titled with a subject headline questioning donald trump's LEADERSHIP.


how conveeeenient the subject has now been convoluted into attacking liberals.

USMB trumptards =        how much is donny paying you??







*Donald Trump Poses an Unprecedented Threat to American Democracy*

a report circulated highlighting his 1990 interview with _Playboy_ in which he praised the brutality of the Tiananmen Square crackdown. This is not the first time I had seen Trump praise dictators.


My previous view of Trump was as a kind of vaccine. The Republican Party relies on the covert mobilization of racial resentment and nationalism. Trump, as I saw it, was bringing into the open that which had been intentionally submerged. It seemed like a containable dose of disease, too small to take over its host, but large enough to set off a counterreaction of healthy blood cells. But *the outbreak of violence this weekend suggests the disease may be spreading far wider than I believed, and infecting healthy elements of the body politic.*

I remain convinced that Trump cannot win the presidency. But what I failed to account for was the possibility that* his authoritarian style could degrade American politics even in defeat. There is a whiff in the air of the notion that the election will be settled in the streets — a poisonous idea that is unsafe in even the smallest doses.*

Here is another factor I failed to predict. Trump, as I’ve noted, lies substantively within the modern Republican racial political tradition that seamlessly incorporates such things as the Willie Horton ads and the uncontroversial service of Louisiana representative Steve Scalise, who once called himself “David Duke without the baggage,” as House Majority Whip. But Trump’s amplification of white racial resentment matters. His campaign has dominated the national discourse. Millions of Americans who have never heard of Steve Scalise are seized with mortal terror of Trump, whose *ubiquity in campaign coverage makes him seem larger and more unstoppable than he is. And terror is corrosive.*

*Donald Trump Poses an Unprecedented Threat to American Democracy*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> You're absolutely "correct".....Who the fuck should stop a 19 year old with depression and other social issues from buying an AR-!5 to take revenge on the world????.................Those 17 kids died to help "pay" for your sins...


Have you ever NOT missed the point?  


Every post from you is a complete side-step of the point. 

Due Process.  That's the issue and it is a legitimate concern.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> The number of guns and the amount of ammunition purchased should raise a red flag.



Look, if Conservatives are right and mental illness is to blame for these mass shootings, then the only solutions should be:

1.  Universal and free mental health treatment
2.  Mandatory mental health benefits in every insurance plan
3.  Mandatory mental health screenings for every gun purchaser

Those are the only steps we can take to keep guns out of the hands of the mentally ill, who Conservatives think are to blame for all mass shootings.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > *15 threads merged*.
> ...



Your thread, like all of the other I merged, was about what the "real" solution to the problem is.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 15, 2018)

In Florida-

It was a rare moment in American public life: A killer's shooting rampage had claimed lives young and old, giving rise to a burst of political will to strengthen gun laws. In November 1998, Florida voters overwhelmingly approved an amendment to the state Constitution that allowed counties to mandate background checks for private gun sales — closing the so-called gun-show loophole...

...The reality is very different. Despite the amendment's passage and counties' actions, the requirements for criminal records checks on private gun sales are virtually unenforced in Florida.

Law enforcement officials, government attorneys and gun-show organizers say the ordinances are ignored in the seven counties — encompassing almost half of Florida's population — that currently have them.

Sheriff's deputies and police officers have responsibility for seeing that the background checks are conducted, but acknowledge they do little to ensure compliance. Gun-show organizers say private sellers typically disregard the laws.

"Nobody's checking anything," said Randie Rickert, organizer of the Hernando Sportsman's Club gun show.




So, we have the laws, closed the loop hole by public vote here in Fl, in 1998, yet the laws are still ignored.

Gun-show loophole laws on the books in Florida, but ignored

So ,once again laws are ignored by criminals.





DrLove said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Even that wouldn’t work.  It would have to be a complete eradication of all criminals and those with criminal minds or mental illness, because we know the black market would then flourish even more than it does now.
> ...


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> Yeah, when you say "this country craves" you mean, socialists, liberals, communists, globalists and struggling sub par painters everywhere.



Make you a trade Canadian Comrade - Trump for Trudeau 

Do we have a deal?


----------



## Circe (Feb 15, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> We have had 18 school shootings in 45 days. If that does not put you in fear for your children and grandchildren, then you are just too damned dumb to care.



[Sigh]

We can't have had 18 school shootings this calendar year: we'd have heard. There have only been one or two, right? That could be categorized as mass killings, something other than local police action needed and taken and the situation settled.

That "18 shootings" meme is just leftist propaganda.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 15, 2018)

skye said:


> It's just too obvious.
> 
> The libturds won't even bring up the fact that the shooter wrote ALLAHU Akbar in his Instagram
> 
> ...



Liberals brought up gun control when the FBI reported illegals committed 1,200 homicides in Texas? Oh wait, they didn't. Skye is this another example of liberal faux rage?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Your anger is palpable and misguided.  You express hate every day on this web site, if what you suggest you might be next to be locked up.  Irrational hate is something sure to be one part of profiling. 

Do you really want the FBI or your local Sheriff's Dept. reading your posts?
[in point of fact, I hope they do have staff reviewing message boards, and conducting interviews when a pattern of hate is observed].  They do it to control prostitution/sex trafficking so don't lie to yourself and think they don't.


----------



## Circe (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > *15 threads merged*.
> ...




Mine got deleted entirely. Aaaarrrrrrgh.

On the other hand ----------- Forum meltdown. They happen. Clean up, start over.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> But how are you to determine who the crazy people are _*before*_ they go on a rampage? The _*only answer*_ is to screen _*everyone*_ for mental illness before they purchase a gun.


I would support this requirement in exchange for no restrictions on the type of gun I can purchase, including full-blown machine guns and other light arms used by the military. 

I am not mentally unstable.  I have no criminal history.  I not done anything elset that would disqualify me.  I am perfectly safe.

Why not?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> >  Politics >
> *Don’t look to Trump for leadership after the Florida school shooting *
> 
> Discussion in 'Politics' started by DrLove, Today at 11:18 AM.
> ...


Until you pull your head out of your ass, and wake the fuck up, about your party and how it wants you to be a slave, then shut the fuck up, tired of giving you history lessons that you don't want to learn from.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I would support this requirement in exchange for no restrictions on the type of gun I can purchase, including full-blown machine guns and other light arms used by the military.



I don't understand what one has to do with the other.




Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I am not mentally unstable.



That's the _*first thing*_ a mentally unstable person would say.  How do you know you're not mentally unstable?  Have you seen a psychiatrist who can diagnose a condition?  *This is exactly the problem; mentally ill people often don't think they're mentally ill, so they don't seek treatment and therefore are not diagnosed.* That's why they need to be evaluated before they get their hands on highly lethal weapons.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

Circe said:


> [Sigh]
> 
> We can't have had 18 school shootings this calendar year: we'd have heard. There have only been one or two, right? That could be categorized as mass killings, something other than local police action needed and taken and the situation settled.
> 
> That "18 shootings" meme is just leftist propaganda.



No one is calling them all mass killings. The 18 are defined as guns going off on school campuses.

Correct

These are the school shootings so far this year


----------



## Circe (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> requirement in exchange for no restrictions on the type of gun I can purchase, including full-blown machine guns and other light arms used by the military.
> 
> I am not mentally unstable.  I have no criminal history.  I not done anything elset that would disqualify me.  I am perfectly safe.
> 
> Why not?



Throw in grenades and police-issue armor and I'll back you ---

Where were you planning to start your war?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> I don't understand what one has to do with the other.


If you do all these tests and checks on me, and I come out clean, there is no need to restrict me on the type of weapon I purchase, because I am safe, RIGHT?


The Derp said:


> That's the _*first thing*_ a mentally unstable person would say. How do you know you're not mentally unstable?


Oh, by all means, test me.

I am simply arguing that if I come out clean, there is no reason to restrict the type of weapon I purchase....like automatics.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > But how are you to determine who the crazy people are _*before*_ they go on a rampage? The _*only answer*_ is to screen _*everyone*_ for mental illness before they purchase a gun.
> ...



You need an Abrams Tank, shoulder fired rocket launchers, armed drones and an F-22 or two. Otherwise, how are you going to battle the big bad gubment when they come for your arsenal?


----------



## Zander (Feb 15, 2018)

Naturally, the shooting occurred at a "Gun Free Zone".  How quaint. 

I guess they forgot to tell the shooter ....... Or, since he reportedly attended school there, he couldn’t read the signs? 

No "law" or "sign"  will stop a crazy person intent on harming others.

Molon Labe.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> If you do all these tests and checks on me, and I come out clean, there is no need to restrict me on the type of weapon I purchase, because I am safe, RIGHT?



Not really because you could snap at any time and go on a rampage.  You could have a nervous breakdown.  You could fall into depression.




The Derp said:


> That's the _*first thing*_ a mentally unstable person would say. How do you know you're not mentally unstable?
> Oh, by all means, test me.



It's not my job, that's the job of a psychiatrist.  So maybe schedule an appointment and have them evaluate your mental health.

*The problem is that most mentally ill people don't think they're mentally ill, so they don't seek treatment or evaluation, and go without a diagnosis.*

So if you're not in support of mandatory mental health screenings and universal free access to mental health, then all you're doing is perpetuating the problem.  You end up being the cause of the very thing you say is to blame.





The Derp said:


> I am simply arguing that if I come out clean, there is no reason to restrict the type of weapon I purchase....like automatics.



"If"?  What if you don't come out clean?  Should you be committed instantly?  Because koshergrrl seems to think so.  That's a pretty big risk you're taking...you stroll into a mental health evaluation thinking you're fine, only to find yourself committed to an asylum.


----------



## Circe (Feb 15, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *We, the People,Taking the Law BACK Into Our Own Hands*
> 
> The other St. Valentine's Day Massacre should give vigilantes an idea.  Dress up like cops, round up gang members, take them to a fake detention area, and execute them.



All over the TV and this forum people are wanting tough anti-criminal action. Duterte, my hero. It may well take Trump two terms to get tough laws going again, if he wants to at all, but he's our only chance, so let's stay loyal, folks. It would take a lot of unwinding of leftwing laws to coddle the criminal, let's care for every deviant cradle-to-grave, however, so we need to get started.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Not really because you could snap at any time and go on a rampage. You could have a nervous breakdown. You could fall into depression.


So, that's not the real objective.

You want total ban.

See why we don't trust the left on this topic?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> *Prominent liberals on Twitter are once again calling for gun control following the tragic shooting at a Florida High School that left as many as 17 dead.*
> .


* Shooter Belonged to White Supremacist Group *
February 15, 2018 at 1:13 pm EST
“Nikolas Cruz, the alleged gunman who killed 17 people at a Florida high school on Wednesday, trained with a white-supremacist group,” its leader told the Daily Beast.
Said Jordan Jereb, captain of the Republic of Florida: “He probably used that training to do what he did yesterday. Nobody I know told him to do that, he just freaked out.”


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> You need an Abrams Tank, shoulder fired rocket launchers, armed drones and an F-22 or two. Otherwise, how are you going to battle the big bad gubment when they come for your arsenal?


...and thank you for further demonstrating that the safety of the people is not the real issue for the left.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 15, 2018)

Circe said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > We have had 18 school shootings in 45 days. If that does not put you in fear for your children and grandchildren, then you are just too damned dumb to care.
> ...



Apparently, you have not yet discovered Google:

18 school shootings in 45 days — Florida massacre is one of many tragedies in 2018
My guess is that you define the words "leftist propaganda" as anything you hear that you do not like.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> *Prominent liberals on Twitter are once again calling for gun control following the tragic shooting at a Florida High School that left as many as 17 dead.*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...







Survivors of FL School Shooting Go On MSNBC, Blow the Left's Narrative WIDE OPEN


----------



## Old Rocks (Feb 15, 2018)

skye said:


> It's just too obvious.
> 
> The libturds won't even bring up the fact that the shooter wrote ALLAHU Akbar in his Instagram
> 
> ...


You Goddamned assholes are as guilty of the deaths of those kids as is the kid that killed them. You have made our schools a shooting gallery by the unrestricted sale of the war weapons. You are filth, and unworthy of the name of Americans. How many slaughters does it take before we outlaw the NRA, and make it illegal to have such guns off your property without the same license as is required for a fully automatic Thompson .45.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Ultimately, the left wants to confiscate all guns.  

When you test them, they always fail.  They will never agree to allow a person tested and deemed "safe" to possess an automatic, not because of safety concerns, but because a disarmed populace is easier to control and ignore.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Conservatives warned of a slippery slope when the left wanted to legalize gay marriage and now we have TV shows about transgender teenagers, and drag queens reading stories in kindergarten classrooms about boys who like to wear dresses.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to quote me, don't snip it. Who are you, CNN?
> ...


You're a dishonest asshole.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

Circe said:


> All over the TV and this forum people are wanting tough anti-criminal action. Duterte, my hero. It may well take Trump two terms to get tough laws going again, if he wants to at all, but he's our only chance, so let's stay loyal, folks. It would take a lot of unwinding of leftwing laws to coddle the criminal, let's care for every deviant cradle-to-grave, however, so we need to get started.



Duterte is your hero?
And here I thought you were merely a garden variety murderous autocrat.
Silly me

Duterte's drug war in Philippines has killed dozens of children, amnesty report says


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



lol


----------



## RealDave (Feb 15, 2018)

skye said:


> It's just too obvious.
> 
> The libturds won't even bring up the fact that the shooter wrote ALLAHU Akbar in his Instagram
> 
> ...


I know it must be a shocker but there is no need to arm these people with assault type rifles.

WE have crazy people that want to do stupid shit like shoot up a school.

Why do you want to give him a killing weapon?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > It's just too obvious.
> ...



Oh look an "American" who doesn't agree with the Constitution


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Thanks for answering.  I was hoping for something on guns though.


----------



## Circe (Feb 15, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Apparently, you have not yet discovered Google:
> 
> 18 school shootings in 45 days — Florida massacre is one of many tragedies in 2018



Nope, that's just silly. There are police responding to calls here and there all the time.

But this event yesterday is the only one of its kind that we are interested in.

You are trying to elevate a lot of nothing stuff to that mass murder level so you can steal people's guns and make us all slaves of the state, victims to every criminal that comes along. And you mean to let a whole lot of them in the country illegally, too.

None of this plot of yours is going to work. We've figured it out. We're on our own against the criminals and terrorists and crazies that leftists protect, so we are going to stay armed.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

Start at the *1-minute mark*:

Survivors of FL School Shooting Go On MSNBC, Blow the Left's Narrative WIDE OPEN


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

RealDave said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > It's just too obvious.
> ...


Let's lock up the crazy people who say they want to do stupid shit like shoot up schools. 

Problem solved. And we still are allowed to protect ourselves from crazy people who don't necessarily advertise. People like you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> You Goddamned assholes are as guilty of the deaths of those kids as is the kid that killed them. Y*ou have made our schools a shooting gallery* by the unrestricted sale of the war weapons. You are filth, and unworthy of the name of Americans. How many slaughters does it take before we outlaw the NRA, and make it illegal to have such guns off your property without the same license as is required for a fully automatic Thompson .45.


No YOU have made schools a shooting gallery by not allowing teachers and administrators to arm themselves.



Old Rocks said:


> How many slaughters does it take before we outlaw the NRA,


Do you hear yourself?   Do you even know why such a statement is concerning?

See why we don't trust the left on gun control?  Many have no respect for rights.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> ...


Way to glorify the shooting.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 15, 2018)

Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting

Hey, I have an idea.

Maybe we could get some smart, calm people from both ends of this issue together to sit down and talk.  Maybe start with finding areas of agreement.  Then maybe tossing out some ideas and collaborating in a creative way, coming up with stuff no one had thought of.  Maybe doing some giving and some taking.  Maybe without screaming, finger pointing, and holding our breaths until we turn blue.

You know.  Like normal adults used to do when this country functioned properly.  

Before we all lost our shit and became narcissistic babies.
.


----------



## jillian (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> *Prominent liberals on Twitter are once again calling for gun control following the tragic shooting at a Florida High School that left as many as 17 dead.*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



poor conspiracy loon...

you mean like you rant and rave about muslims every time there's an attack regardless of country?

if you're mentally ill, you shouldn't be able to get a gun
if you're convicted of domestic violence, you shouldn't be able to get a gun.
if you are a member of a group that preaches violence, you shouldn't be able to get a gun.

and you should never be able to have military weapons. you don't need them for hunting or self-defense.

and before you whine your little conspiracy freak head off like a stuck pig, there is NOTHING... not even in Antonin Scalia's most wingnuttiest decision that prevents regulation of guns.

now go back to your alex jones and pollute your brain some more.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Have there been 74 school shootings since Sandy Hook? A closer look at a tricky statistic


> The statistic came from Everytown for Gun Safety, an advocacy group founded by former New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg and gun-control advocate Shannon Watts. That comes out to more than one school shooting per week.
> This definition allows for incidents that don’t typically call to mind the term "school shooting" -- for example, a case in which a man unaffiliated with Alogna High/Middle School in Iowa killed himself in the school’s parking lot in the middle of the night, or an early-morning armed robbery on a street that goes through the Marquette University campus in Wisconsin. Both count in Everytown’s tally.


 Nothing to see here, move along, move along...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 15, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


But they can all have guns......yay!


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> *Prominent liberals on Twitter are once again calling for gun control following the tragic shooting at a Florida High School that left as many as 17 dead.*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Okay MindWars
if the liberals want more regulations
why not require all citizens to undergo the same oath and training
as police and veterans take in order to bear arms to enforce the laws?
As well as consistent mental health screening required for them,
why not require all citizens to go through this?

that way we can catch and screen out the
Ft. Hood Shooters and anyone else with a dangerous criminal illness or addiction
or abusive disorder.

The best methods I have found for diagnosing the cause and cure of mental
disorder and addictions are the Christian spiritual healing ministries that
provide these therapy and training services for FREE. so there can't be
complaints that it will raise the cost of medical care when, in fact, it would
reduce it drastically. After all, these spiritual healing methods have not only
been used to cure schizophrenia, drug addiction, sexual abuse etc.
but also cure and reduce the costs of cancer, diabetes, and other physical
diseases as well. Plus these methods heal relations, so this can stop the
bullying, rape, harassment, and domestic and other violence and crimes
related to relationship abuse.  If liberals want free health care for all,
spiritual healing would make that possible, to cut the costs of disease
and crime so all that tax money we save can pay for medical education
and jobs providing health care instead of paying to incarcerate criminals.

if liberals are serious, why not require solutions like these?
require screening and treatment for all dangerous diseases
that otherwise threaten the public safety and health of others.

why not hold them to their demand for stronger restrictions?

and require all citizens to take vows and sign agreements
to enforce laws, comply with authority, respect due process,
not incur costs to taxpayers for crimes or abuses, and/or
submit to medical assistance therapy or guardianship
in the case of disability or disorder preventing someone from being able to comply.

how about that? as a requirement before citizens can invoke
constitutional rights including bearing arms as well as rights to citizenship ingeneral.
either obey the laws, and sign agreements in writing,
or agree to pay the costs of all crimes and violations committed
instead of charging these costs to taxpayers, or agree to receive therapy
to treat any disorder or addiction preventing someone from complying with laws.


----------



## jillian (Feb 15, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> 
> Hey, I have an idea.
> 
> ...



that would be great..... and as soon as republicans stop taking money from the NRA, maybe that will happen.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 15, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Thanks for answering.  I was hoping for something on guns though.



What happens when another mass shooting happens after you guys get your "sensible" reforms?


----------



## jillian (Feb 15, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> ...



er... that isn't even rational.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Explain to me why the school protocol is to lock the kids in and turn off the lights? 

Bullshit.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> *Prominent liberals on Twitter are once again calling for gun control following the tragic shooting at a Florida High School that left as many as 17 dead.*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...









Nikolas Cruz was a member of white supremacist group   | Daily Mail Online


----------



## jillian (Feb 15, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for answering.  I was hoping for something on guns though.
> ...



so if there's not 100% "cure", we shouldn't make it better.

yah, we know that's the rightwingnut claim.

about 90% of the country is tired of that BS.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Explain to me why the school protocol is to lock the kids in and turn off the lights?
> 
> Bullshit.



To me that makes no logical sense. Seems to me that traps them.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> 
> Hey, I have an idea.
> 
> ...





> smart, calm people from both ends of this issue together to sit down and talk.



   I will let you know when I find someone on the left that is smart......


----------



## bodecea (Feb 15, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for answering.  I was hoping for something on guns though.
> ...


The Right does their happy dance.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for answering.  I was hoping for something on guns though.
> ...



Then they up the ante until they get  their true desire....a complete gun ban


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 15, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> ...


The crazies on both ends are not going to be part of any constructive conversation.

There are, however, decent people on both sides of the aisle who could.

At least I* think *there may be a few left.
.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 15, 2018)

bodecea said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Oh please. Every time a shooting happens lefties be like:


----------



## Old Rocks (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Not really because you could snap at any time and go on a rampage. You could have a nervous breakdown. You could fall into depression.
> ...


You don't trust us? Look, little cocksuck, it is you that is an accessory to murder. You support having unlimited access to these weapons of war. And the school shooting get more and more frequent. And this is the sad score for our nation. 

VIOLENCE DEATH RATE BY COUNTRY

We rank at 5.56, and all the industrial nations are under 2, most are under 1. Thank you, 'Conservative' assholes.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > The Derp said:
> ...


Yet if we got rid of all you miserable fucks, the rest of US would be happy and no one would be killing each other.  It is your kind who hates happy, religious people who want to be left alone.  That is why you libtards break the law and go out killing our children, because we didn't abort them like your kind does...


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

One things screwy is " COMMUNIST" are NOT White Spumiest"


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Another commie pig. 

Lock them up.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> You don't trust us? Look, little cocksuck, it is you that is an accessory to murder. You support having unlimited access to these weapons of war. And the school shooting get more and more frequent. And this is the sad score for our nation.


Fine.  Fuck off.

Let's not compromise.

Let's fight about it.

I will go ahead and join the NRA and give them $1000 to beat your asses and get all the guns I want.

Happy?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

jillian said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Expecting leftists to act in a reasonable way that has positive outcomes for innocents is not rational. You're right. I've been saying that for years too. Leftists want children to die. It is at the root of every argument they have..the belief that life is cheap, there are too many children anyway, and it's more important to protect their created *victim* classes than it is to protect our own children.


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> ...


As usual you are a liar.


----------



## Circe (Feb 15, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> 
> Hey, I have an idea.
> 
> ...



Mac. The country isn't functioning properly. That's the thing.

And we are far too locked into partisan positions to come together now. I know I'm not planning on compromising with leftists! It's just suicide. They are the ones who created this dysfunctional country, so no ---- we need to harden up our attitudes now. We'd be crazy to talk over ideas with the very people who created the problems. They'll just make it worse and worse and worse.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Circe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> ...



Yup. 

I'm buying guns. I'm going to be packing, and I'm going to have them in my vehicle and in my home. 

And I'm telling my kids to do the same.


----------



## Old Rocks (Feb 15, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Look, what I propose would not take anyone gun away. But it would make the streets much safer. This is what should be done.

From this date, you must have to have a license such as you are required to have to own a fully automatic Thompson .45 to have a semi-automatic gun, off your property. If you are caught with such a gun without that license, five years in the Federal Penn, and all your guns confiscated and destroyed. And you will never be allowed to own or have a gun in your possession again. If you sell or buy such a gun without that license, same penalty.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 15, 2018)

Circe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> ...


Well, we'll see where this goes then.

Wave election after wave election, back and forth, since neither party is going to satisfy enough people by itself.

One thing waves tend to do is destroy things.
.


----------



## Old Rocks (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Now that surely is the nation that we want. Where you have to go armed even to church. Assholes like you are the problem.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 15, 2018)

jillian said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Dear jillian all joking aside,
the effects of spiritual healing in curing Rheumatoid Arthritis
is medically documented and published in a study funded by Templeton Fdn
as conducted in Florida with Dr. Francis MacNutt who is a leading author
on standard textbooks used in seminaries to teach the process of spiritual healing
and how it works with science and medicine to cure more diseases by addressing the root causes.

Schizophrenia has also been treated and cure by these methods.

why are you laughing at a serious permanent solution that can save lives?

Would you like to take a Bullring challenge that Trump, Dr. MacNutt and I are right
that we can implement better cures to mental illness?

I will bet you 10 million dollars the Christian spiritual healing experts are right,
and that if more people knew and accessed this help, we can save more lives
by addressing the root cause.

Do you want to make a bet jillian and I will contact Trump at the WH
and Governors of Texas and Florida to invest in spiritual healing as the cure
for most of these mental and physical diseases which are preventable.
there are still cases that can't be helped, but we should catch all the cases that can be prevented
and stop people from getting killed. why are you laughing when lives have been lost that could have been saved.

you sound very cruel, or either you are ignorant that this is real.
it has been proven by science, so sorry you have no knowledge or understanding
that this solution has been established and practiced.

If I were you I'd be weeping not laughing.


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Well hey **** ****, how will that stop someone from shooting up a school?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2018)

This past year we got to see Liberal's America 2.0: an all powerful, weaponized Federal government steamrolling over political opposition.

It's not the America I know


----------



## skews13 (Feb 15, 2018)

This ki


MindWars said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> *Prominent liberals on Twitter are once again calling for gun control following the tragic shooting at a Florida High School that left as many as 17 dead.*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




This kind of mass murder only happens in


skye said:


> It's just too obvious.
> 
> The libturds won't even bring up the fact that the shooter wrote ALLAHU Akbar in his Instagram
> 
> ...



From his instagram account.


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...


No, demented fools like you that are too stupid see that criminals dont obey laws are the real problem.


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

skews13 said:


> This ki
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> ...


Looks like another liberal play acting trying to draw the focus to Trump.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Florida shooter made sick use of school’s active-shooter drill - Hot Air


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 15, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


This issue is pretty much the same as every other issue:  Some crazies on both ends who prove the points of the other end.

Republicans will talk slippery slope, that the Left wants to take their guns, that the Dems will want more and more.  And while I don't believe that is the case, there are, in fact, some on the Left who would love to do just that.

Just like with race.  There are conservatives who fuck things up for the GOP on the issue because of what they are.

Another example of why the crazies can't be in the conversation.  They do not help.
.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 15, 2018)

My thread was not and is not about gun control yet you merged wth with this thread?

???


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Some reasons why gun advocates do not trust the left:

1.   The left denies that we have an individual right to bear arms. 

2.  Some leftists have called for outright bans on all guns.

3.   Most leftists cannot demonstrate a basic understanding of firearms and how they function.

4.  The only solutions the left will ever propose are only at the expense of gun owners.

5.  Solutions proposed by the left are usually more feel-good than effective.


Do you now see why gun advocates are reluctant to have a "REAL" conversation?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Explain to me why the school protocol is to lock the kids in and turn off the lights?
> ...


That's the objective.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Florida shooter made sick use of school’s active-shooter drill - Hot Air



Ever notice whenever there is a drill , mass shootings take place.

Boston
Sandy Hook
Florida night club
San bern. 
this incident.....  You think sheep can pick up on that of course not.


----------



## DOTR (Feb 15, 2018)

DrLove said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



 You dont wanna know


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Some reasons why gun advocates do not trust the left:
> 
> 1.   The left denies that we have an individual right to bear arms.
> 
> ...


Maybe all we need is to pass a law against murder.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> My thread was not and is not about gun control yet you merged wth with this thread?
> 
> ???



It happened to me to Gramps....   
A few people got that.
Kind of takes away from each of our post on different issues within the same subject (s )


----------



## Circe (Feb 15, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> This past year we got to see Liberal's America 2.0: an all powerful, weaponized Federal government steamrolling over political opposition.
> 
> It's not the America I know




No, not the one I knew, either. We're in the Future now. We've been in the Future since 2016.

Unluckily, it's a dystopia.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 15, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> This issue is pretty much the same as every other issue:  Some crazies on both ends who prove the points of the other end.
> 
> Republicans will talk slippery slope, that the Left wants to take their guns, that the Dems will want more and more.  And while I don't believe that is the case, there are, in fact, some on the Left who would love to do just that.
> 
> ...



Kinda like in 1965  when "the crazies" said that the immigration bill would change the ethnic makeup of this country.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

Family Says Florida School Shooter Autistic, May Have Been on Medication


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

A guest on Fox News’ Sean Hannity Wednesday was shut down after attempting to shed light on the question.







 YouTube ‎@YouTube
https://twitter.com/DewsNewz/status/964004847564439554



Rob Dew@DewsNewz

Even Hannity must bow down to Big Pharma sponsorship https://youtu.be/CRu0Xso0ABQ #floridashooting 
Crazy people with guns + victim disarmament zones = what happened today
Do not blame law abiding gun owners #2ndAmendment #guncontrol

10:14 PM - Feb 14, 2018


61

35 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy




MSM’s ignorance on the issue might be due to the fact that pharmaceutical companies are some of the media’s biggest sponsors, as pointed out years ago by Alex Jones on CNN.


----------



## Circe (Feb 15, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Another example of why the crazies can't be in the conversation.  They do not help.



And everyone but you and a couple friends is a crazy?

Uh-huh --- this is why we need free speech so badly.

Well, we crazies ARE in the conversation. And we're staying in.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 15, 2018)

Circe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Another example of why the crazies can't be in the conversation.  They do not help.
> ...


I know.  I'm not expecting much in the way of improvement.
.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 15, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> ...


Buy more guns and ammo...


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 176922Family Says Florida School Shooter Autistic, May Have Been on Medication


Should have been institutionalized the first dozen times he said he wanted to kill someone.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> How do we keep weapons out of the hands of creepy kids?



I dunno, give them a 'creep test' and if they fail prohibit them from legally owning guns?  Of course, illegal guns are fairly easy to obtain and a real 'creep' could just as easily steal one.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Circe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Another example of why the crazies can't be in the conversation.  They do not help.
> ...



Not for long. Crazies don't belong in the conversation. They belong behind locked gates.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 15, 2018)

Witchit said:


> View attachment 176808


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 176922Family Says Florida School Shooter Autistic, May Have Been on Medication



But don't you dare try to prevent him from buying an AR-15


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 176922Family Says Florida School Shooter Autistic, May Have Been on Medication
> ...



The ACLU would come to his defense in that case.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for answering.  I was hoping for something on guns though.
> ...


We grieve?  Nothing will stop every murderer, and reforms that get to the heart of the problems will not achieve Nirvana overnight.
So I cry like I did last night when I heard 17 were dead.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > How do we keep weapons out of the hands of creepy kids?
> ...



No, if they fail INSTITUTIONALIZE THEM.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Lock them up as well. It should be a crime to try to keep criminals and violent crazies on the street.

And in fact, it probably is.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 176922Family Says Florida School Shooter Autistic, May Have Been on Medication
> ...



The problem there is how do you prevent that?  Easy to say, hard to do.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...





> license such as you are required to have to own a fully automatic Thompson .45 to have a semi-automatic gun


 Every weapon I have purchased except my shotguns and level action rifles have required a FBI background check.  Why you liberals think that TAXING(with a license) is going to make you safer?  Do you think a criminal will pay a licensing fee for an illegal weapon he acquired?   Stop drinking the liberal kool aid, because if you don't, you might end up in a country that will not let you be free..


----------



## Rustic (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 176922Family Says Florida School Shooter Autistic, May Have Been on Medication
> ...


An ar15 is nothing more than a sporting rifle...


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Lock the crazies and the criminals up. 

The issue isn't guns. It's that criminals and crazies have managed to populate our streets with criminals and crazies, and have made it a CRIME to protect ourselves from them. 

Either lock them up. or let's just start shooting them.


----------



## Circe (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 176922Family Says Florida School Shooter Autistic, May Have Been on Medication




I doubt it. They claimed Adam Lanza was autistic, too. Very unlikely in either case --- I'm betting schizophrenia, the usual mental illness of young men and homicidal maniacs. John Hinckley, who tried to assassinate Reagan, was definitely a schizo. It's the norm for this sort of thing. They seem more or less okay early on (but never QUITE right) and then in high school and college age, kaboom. That guy that shot the Arizona congresswoman, the Batman shooter in the Colorado movie theater. All schizophrenics. All with the crazy eyes. Watch for the crazy eyes. Like Manson always had.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



It's not a crime to talk violence because, if it were, Antifa would all be locked up.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



They aren't interested in safety. They're interested in martial law and the overthrow of our republic.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Circe said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 176922Family Says Florida School Shooter Autistic, May Have Been on Medication
> ...


Adam Lanza was known to be a fruit cake, and people were terrified of him long before he killed people. 

He should have been locked up before he did.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Florida shooter made sick use of school’s active-shooter drill - Hot Air
> ...



I heard this perp pulled the fire alarm which was a signal for the kids to go through an emergency procedure.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Can we lock up Quentin Tarantino too?  That guy makes particularly violent movies.


----------



## fanger (Feb 15, 2018)

Teaching children to Zig Zag best way to avoid school shooting fatalities, say NRA - The Rochdale Herald


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > My thread was not and is not about gun control yet you merged wth with this thread?
> ...


Well there isn't much rational "discussion" to be had so I'll leave you all to it. I've no interest in repeating the same arguments over & over.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

*First responders were filmed carrying a heavy body bag to the back of a pickup truck, which apparently occurred either during the shooting – which is odd – or right after the shooting when police should be securing the scene for an investigation:*





Strange: Responders Throw BODY BAG in Back of Truck Amid Florida Shooting


Pick apart everything that's what digs up clues, information sometimes it something sometimes it's nothing.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I do agree with you however, we need to look at WHY there are so many crazies in our society today.  Personally I think it's leftist, liberal government hand-out programs, coupled with teaching children stupid, silly, confusing things like questioning one's own sex.


----------



## DOTR (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Shut the fuck up, commie pig. Don't even look at me.



   All the millions of words wasted on here...and koshergrl nails it  with one precise, succinct, beautiful line.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


----------



## Circe (Feb 15, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> The problem there is how do you prevent that?  Easy to say, hard to do.



It'll stop on its own. Like the anarchists stopped throwing bombs and shooting heads of state --- that took a good four or five decades, however, and a couple world wars and communism (the anarchists were subsumed by communism. They didn't like that, but they couldn't organize, being opposed to organization, and the communists could.).

There are definite fashions in psychosis. Long ago, men put their hands in their shirts and thought they were the Emperor Napoleon. Now they shoot up schools with AR-15s.

Well, at least they've stopped all saying they are Jesus Christ. That was confusing.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> They aren't interested in safety. They're interested in martial law and the overthrow of our republic.


As I have repeatedly demonstrated.

I have explained why we don't trust them, and I am dismissed for it.  I propose serious background and mental health testing in exchange for no restrictions, and I am shot down.

They will not even admit that the founders intended to preserve an individual's right to own a gun.

Confiscation MUST be the real objective.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2018)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



I know good for hunting rabbits


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You realize that you would be locking up 47% of the voting block?  We would need to wall off Californicaion to put all those lunatics away.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



Has he threatened school kids?

If so, yes. Lock him the fuck up.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > They aren't interested in safety. They're interested in martial law and the overthrow of our republic.
> ...


It is. 
Confiscation, and the death and/or the subjugation of our children.


----------



## DOTR (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > They aren't interested in safety. They're interested in martial law and the overthrow of our republic.
> ...



  Never give a liberal an inch. On anything.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

DOTR said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Shut the fuck up, commie pig. Don't even look at me.
> ...



 Culls, one and all. The world needs to be washed of them. 

And it will be.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

It is being reported that there were MULTIPLE SHOOTERS and as the shootings were taking place someone was with CRUZ, this is why they said there were multiple shooters!


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Fine by me.


----------



## skews13 (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 176922Family Says Florida School Shooter Autistic, May Have Been on Medication
> ...




*In February last year, the president signed a bill to overturn Obama-era regulations that restricted people with severe mental problems from buying guns. Those restrictions had been put into place after the 2012 massacre of schoolchildren in Newtown, Connecticut, by a young man with a history of mental illness.

More recently, in his 2019 budget, the president proposed deep cuts to funding for background checks on gun purchasers.*

Sure hope the orange ass clown has some good answers for that when he gets to Florida.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Ar15’s are great for Varmints and such, They would never passed military muster though...


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



AR is excellent for defense especially when confronted with a perp holding a gun


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

skews13 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


And the crazy people are being told to gun down people as a way to justify gun control. 

Win/win by the left. 

We need to start dealing with these crazies.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

It is also being said the PIC with the kid in a FLAG bandana covering his face is : FAKE" ..


----------



## Rustic (Feb 15, 2018)

skews13 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


He did the right thing, because progressives have no idea what’s best for most Americans


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Rustic said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Progressives don't want what's best for Americans. 

They never have. They are the enemies of Americans, human rights, liberty, and America. They always have been.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

Let the spin of stories begin......


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

As I suspected...this kid was the offspring of some welfare funded junkie who was *placed* by the state with parents who subsequently died. I'm sure monitored and supervised closely all his life. 19 years old, suddenly no mother, no income...a substandard individual who had violent tendencies who should have been institutionalized years ago.

Lock these fucking retards up. All Antifa jackhats are like this. I was talking to a lunatic the other day..who was pretending to be a Republican in a closed Republican fb group. I looked him up..he was a lifelong welfare recipient, the child of welfare recipients, who had never worked a meaningful job, and who pretended to be disabled (but isn't).

They're crazy, and they're dangerous. They serve no useful purpose. They aren't any happier on the street than they are locked up..let's lock them up. At least then they only damage each other and the poor fools who sign up to hose them down.


https://nypost.com/2018/02/15/moms-flu-death-may-have-sent-florida-massacre-suspect-over-the-edge/


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 15, 2018)

NightFox said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Simply because Donald Trump projects as a despot does not make the United States of America a "totalitarian" regime.  The cost to collect so many guns is tantamount to the alcohol prohibition, or the continuous effort by the Federal Government to prosecute marijuana smokers, and is doomed to failure.

Alcohol and MJ are regulated, and guns should be regulated too. It seems obvious, even when a member of Congress was shot on a ball field, that his colleagues fail to support gun controls and comprehensive background checks, simply because they value their jobs over the lives of innocent American citizens.

If they dare oppose the NRA, they will be challenged in the next election cycle, and the NRA will fund a lackey to do their bidding.  It's damn time for members of Congress to stand up to the Special Interests and not give the same bullshit about praying for the victims and not making a horrific crime political.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, that's not the real objective.
> You want total ban.
> See why we don't trust the left on this topic?



I'm just saying that blaming it on mental health, while offering no solutions to the problem, doesn't really leave you with a lot to work with rhetorically.

I think it's unreasonable and impossible to ban guns, simply because there are more guns than people in this country.  It's a fantasy just as much as it's a fantasy to round up and deport 11 million undocumented immigrants.  Neither is realistic.

What I think is that we can take certain steps to prevent dangerous people from getting or using guns.  I think you get there by:

Imposing background checks on every single gun transaction there is; 
Mandate that all guns manufactured moving forward to have the fingerprint ID mechanism that prevents a different user(s) from firing; 
Prohibit anyone with a domestic violence charge from purchasing a gun; 
Ban anyone on the no-fly list from buying a gun
Make the databases that hold criminal information and mental health evaluations/diagnosis universal and managed.
I believe that if we did just those five things, we'd see a dramatic reduction in the number of gun deaths and suicides by guns almost overnight.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for answering.  I was hoping for something on guns though.
> ...



Why not do the reforms first, and then see what happens?  If it doesn't work, then I guess we can go back to the way things were before.  But if it does work, will you cease with the hysterics about gun grabbing and so forth?  I think that's a fair deal.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



It wasn't a "leftard" that went into a church and shot a dozen people.  That was one of your MAGA types.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> One truthism not even debatable is no citizen needs a military style gun for hunting or protecting his home.
> Congress needs create a law that only permits the police and military to have those type of automatic weapons.
> Period.




yes, individual gun ownership needs to be "well regulated" according to 'lawful purposes'. 



the first clause of the 2nd amendment speaks of _regulation_ that is "necessary to the security of a free state".

_*A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the People to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.*

_
that is People with a capital P... in our democratic constitutional republic, ours is a government _by the People, for the People._


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

*“Do you want every incident on your street to escalate to acts of gun violence?”*

As States Expand Gun Rights, the Police Object



_*"You can’t be the party of law and order and not listen to your police chiefs”* Chief Acevedo said.






*Endorsements for the
Assault Weapons Ban of 2013*

*Law Enforcement*

International Association of Campus Law Enforcement Administrators
International Association of Chiefs of Police
Major Cities Chiefs Association
National Association of Women Law Enforcement Executives
National Law Enforcement Partnership to Prevent Gun Violence
National Organization of Black Law Enforcement Executives
Police Executive Research Forum
Police Foundation
Women in Federal Law Enforcement
Chaska, Minn., Police Chief Scott Knight, former chairman of the Firearms Committee, International Association of Chiefs of Police
Los Angeles County Sheriff Lee Baca
Los Angeles Police Chief Charlie Beck
San Diego Police Chief Bill Lansdowne

Assault Weapons Ban endorsements - United States Senator for California



*So, why did Congress decide to let that assault weapons ban expire?*

 Well, it was 2004. Democrats had lost control of the House, so they were starting to feel shy about pushing for the assault weapons ban in an election year even though polls showed two-thirds of Americans supported it, The New York Times reported at the time. 

_


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Why not do the reforms first, and then see what happens? If it doesn't work, then I guess we can go back to the way things were before. But if it does work, will you cease with the hysterics about gun grabbing and so forth? I think that's a fair deal.


But, we won't go back to the way things were.  The gun grabbers are dishonest.  They will keep those restrictions in place and demand more.

Before any reform can occur, the left must establish credibility.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> the first clause of the 2nd amendment speaks of _regulation_ that is "necessary to the security of a free state".
> 
> _*A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the People to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.*
> 
> ...


See what I mean.  According to the left, we don't even have a right as individuals.

Fuck that.  NO COMPROMISE!!!

If this is the position the left is going to take, I am going the opposite direction.

TOTAL REPEAL.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



That's just silly. We both know that's not how your hypothetical situation would work out, we'd just end up with even stronger regulations.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> But, we won't go back to the way things were.  The gun grabbers are dishonest.  They will keep those restrictions in place and demand more.



Paranoia is a sign of mental illness.  Get yourself checked by a mental health professional.




Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Before any reform can occur, the left must establish credibility.



So, you might be too young to remember, but we had this almost exact same fight 40 years ago over seat belt laws and speed limit laws.  Back then, just like today, Conservatives whined about government overreach and sinister imagined plots that would lead to a banning of automobiles.  And that hysteria was unfounded, and the result of those reforms was a 50% reduction in the number of fatalities on the roads.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> That's just silly. We both know that's not how your hypothetical situation would work out, we'd just end up with even stronger regulations.


And he wonders why we don't trust the left.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Paranoia is a sign of mental illness. Get yourself checked by a mental health professional.


And this tells me that you are dishonest about your intent.

You want total ban. 

Get yourself fucked in the ass.

TOTAL REPLEAL

Machine guns for all.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> That's just silly. We both know that's not how your hypothetical situation would work out, we'd just end up with even stronger regulations.



So...paranoia is a sign of mental illness. 

Like I said before, most mentally ill people don't even think they're mentally ill.  So if they don't think they're mentally ill and they are, how are you supposed to prevent them from getting guns?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> So, you might be too young to remember, but we had this almost exact same fight 40 years ago over seat belt laws and speed limit laws. Back then, just like today, Conservatives whined about government overreach and sinister imagined plots that would lead to a banning of automobiles. And that hysteria was unfounded, and the result of those reforms was a 50% reduction in the number of fatalities on the roads.


What does that have to do with the left being unwilling to admit that we have an individual right to own guns?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> So...paranoia is a sign of mental illness.
> 
> Like I said before, most mentally ill people don't even think they're mentally ill. So if they don't think they're mentally ill and they are, how are you supposed to prevent them from getting guns?


Well, you will get nowhere with me or anyone else if you keep up this bullshit.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> the first clause of the 2nd amendment speaks of _regulation_ that is "necessary to the security of a free state".
> 
> _*A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the People to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.*
> 
> ...





Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> See what I mean.  According to the left, we don't even have a right as individuals.
> 
> Fuck that.  NO COMPROMISE!!!
> 
> ...




supreme court has upheld your right to own a firearm to protect yourself, so calm down, drama queen.  


there is NO _lawful purpose_ for the average American to have 'unregulated' access to weapons of war.







Valerie said:


> yes, individual gun ownership needs to be "well regulated" according to 'lawful purposes'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

FBI Admits It Investigated YouTube "School Shooting" Threat, Failed To Identify Person Behind It


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> And this tells me that you are dishonest about your intent.



Look man, you were arguing that mental illness is to blame for gun violence.  Mental illness has to be diagnosed.  Most mentally ill people don't think they're mentally ill, therefore they aren't diagnosed.  *So if you want to keep guns out of the hands of crazy people, what do you do for the crazy people who don't think they're crazy, and don't get diagnosed?  *Can you answer that question or not?

And BTW - paranoia_* is *_a sign of mental illness.

So _*you*_ put two and two together and tell me what I'm supposed to infer from your post that has paranoid fear as its theme.




Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AYou want total ban.



I _*just said*_ that I thought it was unrealistic and I offered up 5 moderate solutions that could very quickly and easily reduce gun deaths.  But because you ahve a mental illness, your paranoia literally makes your brain unable to process what is on your screen.  That's why I think you need to get yourself checked out by a mental health professional, becase you show the signs of the mental illness you blame for gun violence.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Well, you will get nowhere with me or anyone else if you keep up this bullshit.




should i report you for misquoting me and cutting out the first part of my post in your reply?


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you will get nowhere with me or anyone else if you keep up this bullshit.
> ...




"See what i mean?"  derrrrrp  








Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > the first clause of the 2nd amendment speaks of _regulation_ that is "necessary to the security of a free state".
> ...


----------



## Ray9 (Feb 15, 2018)

Not sure these threads should have been blended but to continue, the evidence is pretty convincing that mass shootings grew from the seed of identity politics and the tampering with cultural restraints that arose naturally in the course of a society based on individual freedom. That freedom cannot survive under the dictated re-norming crafted at the hand of an intellectualized aristocracy. It keeps resurfacing over time after utter failure everywhere through the course of all time. It is a hard lesson learned but never remembered. 

It's a shame that the innocent have to die to preserve the central control coveted by those who have it and aim to keep it. When the people are attacked with weaponized ideological poison like cultural Marxism they lose their moral rudder and real freedom becomes extinct.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > That's just silly. We both know that's not how your hypothetical situation would work out, we'd just end up with even stronger regulations.
> ...



I don't like the idea of people reporting their neighbors to the FBI for acting weird. How will the feds know who's the paranoid delusional one, the one being reported or the one doing the reporting? How much power over our lives do we really want to give to the feds..? That's why I say there's no political solution.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > So, you might be too young to remember, but we had this almost exact same fight 40 years ago over seat belt laws and speed limit laws. Back then, just like today, Conservatives whined about government overreach and sinister imagined plots that would lead to a banning of automobiles. And that hysteria was unfounded, and the result of those reforms was a 50% reduction in the number of fatalities on the roads.
> ...



That has literally _*nothing*_ to do with what I'm saying.  All you're doing is ducking, dodging, and avoiding the inconvenient contradiction of your rhetoric.

You blame mental illness for gun violence.  So OK, then you want to keep guns out of the hands of the mentally ill...on that we both agree.  However, what happens when someone is mentally ill, but doesn't see a psychiatrist that can diagnose the condition?  You haven't given that any thought, it seems.  If you did, then you'd _*have*_ to argue that anyone who wants to buy a gun should undergo a psychological examination in order to determine if they have a mental illness, right?  Again, _*you blame mental illness for gun violence*_, so the only way to stop the mentally ill from committing gun violence, is for _*everyone*_ who wants to buy a gun has to submit to a psychological examination to determine if they are mentally ill.  Again, _*YOU SAID*_ that mental illness is to blame...so if mental illness is to blame, then we need to make sure anyone who is mentally ill isn't getting a gun.  The only way to do that is to force every gun buyer and owner into mandatory mental health examinations.

Do you support such a thing?  Because that's the only solution if mental illness is the cause.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

My solution?

A) Stop the Marxist indoctrination of children in public schools, make them like used to be in America. Ever since they took God out of schools, the mass shooting stats have risen. Straight-up: Teaching subjective morality does foster this type of behavior. 
EX: What if seeing innocent people die gives you a boner?

B) Encourage teachers to CCW

C) Bring back State Mental Hospitals.

For what it's worth, no law stopped a 17-year old from getting a gun he's not allowed to buy in this case.
You can't buy an AR unless you're 18.

My point is to target the mindset that fosters this type of behavior.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> should i report you for misquoting me and cutting out the first part of my post in your reply?


I quoted the relevant part.

People with a capital P to you means NOT individuals.

You will not admit that individuals have a right to own guns.  You would have sided with the decent in Heller.  That's why we don't trust you.

Until you FUCKING ADMIT that we have an individual right to own guns, you are not trustworthy.  

Therefore, the best solution is total repeal and everyone arm themselves.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Well, you will get nowhere with me or anyone else if you keep up this bullshit.



What bullshit?  It's an honest quesiton I'm asking:

Most mentally ill people don't even think they're mentally ill, thus they're not diagnosed as mentally ill by any doctor and won't show up on a background check.  What are you to do about those people who want to get their hands on guns?


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Ray9 said:


> Not sure these threads should have been blended but to continue, the evidence is pretty convincing that mass shootings grew from the seed of identity politics and the tampering with cultural restraints that arose naturally in the course of a society based on individual freedom. That freedom cannot survive under the dictated re-norming crafted at the hand of an intellectualized aristocracy. It keeps resurfacing over time after utter failure everywhere through the course of all time. It is a hard lesson learned but never remembered.
> 
> It's a shame that the innocent have to die to preserve the central control coveted by those who have it and aim to keep it. When the people are attacked with weaponized ideological poison like cultural Marxism they lose their moral rudder and real freedom becomes extinct.



So mental illness is not to blame?


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 15, 2018)

even though mass shootings comprise a small proportion of gun violence, they disturb America's self-image and provoke its conscience in away that the daily torrent of gun deaths does not. 

individual deaths don't have the same impact and don't galvanize people. mass shootings are public spectacles.

the solution is to stay vigilant. WE NEED TO STAY VIGILANT!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > The Derp said:
> ...


And I said "fine, but those who pass the tests should have no restrictions" to which you said no, we still need to restrict them because they may become mentally ill later, which means that EVERYBODY is suspect. 

The real solution is total repeal and everyone, crazy or not, arms themselves.  

Shoot back.

That's the only way to really stop this shit.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> I don't like the idea of people reporting their neighbors to the FBI for acting weird. How will the feds know who's the paranoid delusional one, the one being reported or the one doing the reporting? How much power over our lives do we really want to give to the feds..? That's why I say there's no political solution.



But you didn't answer the question.  You completely avoided it.  

Y'all have said "mental illness" is to blame for this violence.

Most mentally ill people aren't diagnosed, so their mental illness won't show up on any background check.

So how are you supposed to prevent them from getting a gun?  The only way is to mandate that _*everyone*_ who wants to buy a gun submit to a mental health evaluation.  That's the only way we can be 100% sure, while also having accountability.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> even though mass shootings comprise a small proportion of gun violence, they disturb America's self-image and provoke its conscience in away that the daily torrent of gun deaths does not.
> 
> individual deaths don't have the same impact and don't galvanize people. mass shootings are public spectacles.
> 
> the solution is to stay vigilant. WE NEED TO STAY VIGILANT!


And, shoot back?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> But you didn't answer the question. You completely avoided it.
> 
> Y'all have said "mental illness" is to blame for this violence.
> 
> ...


What you are saying is that everyone is mentally ill or could be.   That is NOT a 100% sure way because you said earlier that people who are sane now could snap later.

Thus, the only REAL way to be sure we are protected is SHOOTING BACK.

Total repeal and everyone arm themselves.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 15, 2018)

"seeing the massacre of so many innocent children...it will change America" - Senator Joe Manchin, who championed a tepid gun-control bill that would not even come to a vote in the Senate. 

"we've never seen this happen" - Marco Rubio...the truth is it's happening every day. stop acting like fools and protect America!


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the idea of people reporting their neighbors to the FBI for acting weird. How will the feds know who's the paranoid delusional one, the one being reported or the one doing the reporting? How much power over our lives do we really want to give to the feds..? That's why I say there's no political solution.
> ...




Ok, what if a rape victim decides to buy a gun but fails the mental health evaluation because of the stress she's under?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> there is NO _lawful purpose_ for the average American to have 'unregulated' access to weapons of war.


Do you agree with the words of Thomas Jefferson in the Declaration of Independence?


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> But you didn't answer the question. You completely avoided it.
> 
> Y'all have said "mental illness" is to blame for this violence.
> 
> ...





Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What you are saying is that everyone is mentally ill or could be.   That is NOT a 100% sure way because you said earlier that people who are sane now could snap later.
> 
> Thus, the only REAL way to be sure we are protected is SHOOTING BACK.
> 
> Total repeal and everyone arm themselves.





gawd what a dumbo parrot you are. 





*House GOP Blocks Measure to Prevent Mentally Ill People From Getting Firearms*

House Republicans voted Thursday to gut an Obama administration gun-control regulation that would have helped prevent some mentally ill people from purchasing firearms. The rule, which the NRA opposed and the House struck down 235–180, would have applied to people who receive Social Security disability or Supplemental Security Income (SSI) benefits and are unable to manage their own finances because of a documented mental illness, including schizophrenia or bipolar disorder. It would have covered about 75,000 people, reports_ USA Today_.

Under the rule, which was finalized in the last days of the Obama administration and now will no longer be, the Social Security Administration would have reported these particular individuals to the FBI, so their names would have come up in a background check if someone tried to purchase a firearm. The SSA would also notify those potentially affected by the rule, and implement a system so people could appeal their placements on the background-check list, if necessary.


House GOP Blocks Measure to Prevent Mentally Ill People From Getting Firearms


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> That has literally _*nothing*_ to do with what I'm saying. All you're doing is ducking, dodging, and avoiding the inconvenient contradiction of your rhetoric.
> 
> You blame mental illness for gun violence. So OK, then you want to keep guns out of the hands of the mentally ill...on that we both agree. However, what happens when someone is mentally ill, but doesn't see a psychiatrist that can diagnose the condition? You haven't given that any thought, it seems. If you did, then you'd _*have*_ to argue that anyone who wants to buy a gun should undergo a psychological examination in order to determine if they have a mental illness, right? Again, _*you blame mental illness for gun violence*_, so the only way to stop the mentally ill from committing gun violence, is for _*everyone*_ who wants to buy a gun has to submit to a psychological examination to determine if they are mentally ill. Again, _*YOU SAID*_ that mental illness is to blame...so if mental illness is to blame, then we need to make sure anyone who is mentally ill isn't getting a gun. The only way to do that is to force every gun buyer and owner into mandatory mental health examinations.
> 
> Do you support such a thing? Because that's the only solution if mental illness is the cause.


That solution is crap.  You said so yourself.  Sane people can snap later.


----------



## Ray9 (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Ray9 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure these threads should have been blended but to continue, the evidence is pretty convincing that mass shootings grew from the seed of identity politics and the tampering with cultural restraints that arose naturally in the course of a society based on individual freedom. That freedom cannot survive under the dictated re-norming crafted at the hand of an intellectualized aristocracy. It keeps resurfacing over time after utter failure everywhere through the course of all time. It is a hard lesson learned but never remembered.
> ...



Psychopaths are not mentally ill. They lack a conscience and the ability to empathize with others. When a culture becomes so damaged that they are no longer held in check by tradition and peer pressure they find themselves in a fertile hunting ground.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> gawd what a dumbo parrot you are


Fuck you. 

Why don't you respond with some substance, assclown.  You got no response?  Defeated?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> *House GOP Blocks Measure to Prevent Mentally Ill People From Getting Firearms*
> 
> House Republicans voted Thursday to gut an Obama administration gun-control regulation that would have helped prevent some mentally ill people from purchasing firearms. The rule, which the NRA opposed and the House struck down 235–180, would have applied to people who receive Social Security disability or Supplemental Security Income (SSI) benefits and are unable to manage their own finances because of a documented mental illness, including schizophrenia or bipolar disorder. It would have covered about 75,000 people, reports_ USA Today_.
> 
> ...


Lacks any form of due process.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Just let everybody have the guns they want, and things will certainly iron themselves out from there.

I say, from 11-years old on, children should be able to carry guns. (If given the proper training)


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Just let everybody have the guns they want, and things will certainly iron themselves out from there.
> 
> I say, from 11-years old on, children should be able to carry guns. (If given the proper training)


Where do I sign?


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Explain to me why the school protocol is to lock the kids in and turn off the lights?
> ...





koshergrl said:


> That's the objective.





good Lord, you're a nut.  


explain why you imagine the school protocol objective would be to deliberately trap kids.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > But you didn't answer the question. You completely avoided it.
> ...



Moron...pay attention......the ACLU and 23 other disability groups wanted that stupid, obama attack stopped......

Gun Control Laws Should Be Fair

But gun control laws, like any law, should be fair, effective and not based on prejudice or stereotype. This rule met none of those criteria.

In this era of “alternative facts,” we must urge politicians to create laws based on reliable evidence and solid data.

The thousands of Americans whose disability benefits are managed by someone else range from young people with depression and financial inexperience to older adults with Down syndrome needing help with a limited budget. But no data — none — show that these individuals have a propensity for violence in general or gun violence in particular.

To the contrary, studies show that people with mental disabilities are _less_ likely to commit firearm crimes than to be the _victims_of violence by others.

--------------------------
*The ACLU and 23 national disability groups did not oppose this rule because we want more guns in our community.*

 This is about more than guns. Adding more innocent Americans to the National Instant Criminal Background database because of a mental disability is a disturbing trend — one that could be applied to voting, parenting or other rights dearer than gun ownership. We opposed it because it would do little to stem gun violence but do much to harm our civil rights.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Was the recent mass shooter allowed to have a gun?

What's that? No?

Well then, no law stopped him. It would have been better if the teachers and students around him were armed.

Idk man, when I went to school, we had 2 doors open to the air and all windows.

Zero mass shootings. There were a few spankings, though.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > But you didn't answer the question. You completely avoided it.
> ...





This doesn't make sense..


The guy law of 1968 says mentally Ill  people can not buy guns


Gun Control Act of 1968 - Wikipedia


_
4) has been adjudicated as a mental defective or has been committed to any mental institution_




Some one please tell me when they could from 1968 till Obama ? 





.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

the Social Security Administration would have reported these particular individuals to the FBI, so their names would have come up in a background check if someone tried to purchase a firearm. The SSA would also notify those potentially affected by the rule, and implement a system so people could appeal their placements on the background-check list, if necessary.


House GOP Blocks Measure to Prevent Mentally Ill People From Getting Firearms


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Let the spin of stories begin......
> 
> View attachment 176933


Which is why in the old days, fetal alcohol syndrome babies were institutionalized..as were their pathetic mothers.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > the first clause of the 2nd amendment speaks of _regulation_ that is "necessary to the security of a free state".
> ...




The AR-15 is not a weapon of war.......a 6 shot revolver was used in actual war, bolt action rifles are currently  used in war, pump action shotguns are currently used in war, and semi auto pistols are used in war.....lever action rifles were used in actual war.....

So every gun out there, except the AR-15 was used in war or is still used in war....so, according to you, you only want us to have AR-15s?


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 15, 2018)

Student reporter David Hogg at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School spoke with his classmates while hiding from the deadly shooting: "I wanted to be a junior NRA member ... now I can't even fathom the idea of a gun in my house."


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > So, that's not the real objective.
> ...



Your last bullet point is damn near impossible; HIPAA & wedge issues were the road blocks.  I was on a committee wherein the CJS in one county sought to provide a database including records from many police agencies in the county, the Sheriff and their records, the Health Dept, Social Service, Probation and the Courts.

I agree such a data base would see a dramatic reduction in the number of gun deaths and other violent acts (DV and Child Abuse, for example) as you pointed out.  Needless to say our efforts led nowhere.  Those who supported such a data base, wanted much of their own data to be protected.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > In early June 2016, the trio of Donald Trump Jr., then-campaign manager Paul Manafort, and Trump son-in-law Jared Kushner took a meeting with a Putin-connected lawyer... Former Trump White House adviser Steve Bannon has dubbed that meeting "treasonous."
> ...








"The leader of a white nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz was a member of his group and participated in paramilitary drills in Tallahassee."

Update: Militia says school shooting suspect was member




The Florida Shooting Had All the Red Flags

One of the classmates of the alleged shooter told local news that the student often showed a lot of warning signs, from showing off pictures of his guns to joking about knowing the layout of the school well enough to figure where students would be in case of a shooting.

WSVN 7 News on Twitter

Opponents of gun control will insist that it's too early to "get political," by which they will mean "discuss anything that could have prevented this" or "acknowledge that we have the power to change gun laws but we refuse to." They'll say that it's too soon to point out that Florida gun laws are some of the most relaxed in the country, meaning in Florida you can buy a gun without a license, you don't need firearms registration, and in most cases you don't need to go through a background check, including to purchase semi-automatic weapons. Acknowledging that it's less than two years since the Pulse in Orlando, the deadliest U.S. shooting in modern history, is "insensitive."

CBS Evening News on Twitter

Opponents of gun control will also likely say it's too soon to bring up that we know, categorically, that the presence of a gun in a home dramatically increases the likelihood of homicide and suicide.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



You know what? I don't want an AR-15, but dadgummit, if someone does, and they're 18, not crazy, and not a convicted felon, they should be able to have one!

Mortars are a weapon of war. Light arms should have almost no restrictions on the American populace owning them.

With the right license, you should be able to own HMG, mortars, and Howitzers, too.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> Opponents of gun control will also likely say it's too soon to bring up that we know, categorically, that the presence of a gun in a home dramatically increases the likelihood of homicide and suicide.


And gun-grabbing commies will never say what we also know to be universally true--that the presence of a gun in every home dramatically decreases the likelihood of a communist revolution.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> the Social Security Administration would have reported these particular individuals to the FBI, so their names would have come up in a background check if someone tried to purchase a firearm. The SSA would also notify those potentially affected by the rule, and implement a system so people could appeal their placements on the background-check list, if necessary.
> 
> 
> House GOP Blocks Measure to Prevent Mentally Ill People From Getting Firearms




*It's all misleading, they are blocking Social security REPORTING IT



It always been illegal since 1968.



*
Let's make a deal,we will let social security report it , if all states report their voter registration so we know if illegals are voting or not?


Let's make all states report the illegal violent crime

Let's make all states report their abortion numbers.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...





weird.  usmb closed this thread.   


Florida Shooter was a White Supremacist




A spokesperson for the white supremacist group Republic of Florida (ROF) told the Anti-Defamation League on Thursday, February 15, that Nikolas Cruz, the man charged with the previous day’s deadly shooting spree at a Parkland, Florida, high school, was associated with his group.

Florida White Supremacist Group Admits Ties to Alleged Parkland School Shooter Nikolas Cruz


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> And I said "fine, but those who pass the tests should have no restrictions" to which you said no, we still need to restrict them because they may become mentally ill later, which means that EVERYBODY is suspect.



No, what it means is that there is now a level of accountability that wasn't there before; if a shrink clears you to buy a gun, but then you go and shoot up a concert with the gun you bought, then the accountability falls on the shrink who said you were A-OK.

Don't you want that kind of accountability?  The person who sold the gun isn't accountable.  The company that made the gun isn't accountable.  The gun isn't accountable.  Only the shrink would be accountable.  So I don't see why it isn't the perfect solution for you; you only get to hold that snooty doctor accountable for the gun violence...everyone else and everything else is free of accountability. 

Isn't that what you want?  No accountability?  There's your solution.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> No, what it means is that there is now a level of accountability that wasn't there before; if a shrink clears you to buy a gun, but then you go and shoot up a concert with the gun you bought, then the accountability falls on the shrink who said you were A-OK.


So no fucking shrink in the world would ever deem someone A-OK for fear of liability.

So, you get your total ban by default.

Got it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 15, 2018)

[="Valerie, post: 19298614, member: 11971"]





Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > In early June 2016, the trio of Donald Trump Jr., then-campaign manager Paul Manafort, and Trump son-in-law Jared Kushner took a meeting with a Putin-connected lawyer... Former Trump White House adviser Steve Bannon has dubbed that meeting "treasonous."
> ...








"The leader of a white nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz was a member of his group and participated in paramilitary drills in Tallahassee."

Update: Militia says school shooting suspect was member




The Florida Shooting Had All the Red Flags

One of the classmates of the alleged shooter told local news that the student often showed a lot of warning signs, from showing off pictures of his guns to joking about knowing the layout of the school well enough to figure where students would be in case of a shooting.

WSVN 7 News on Twitter

Opponents of gun control will insist that it's too early to "get political," by which they will mean "discuss anything that could have prevented this" or "acknowledge that we have the power to change gun laws but we refuse to." They'll say that it's too soon to point out that Florida gun laws are some of the most relaxed in the country, meaning in Florida you can buy a gun without a license, you don't need firearms registration, and in most cases you don't need to go through a background check, including to purchase semi-automatic weapons. Acknowledging that it's less than two years since the Pulse in Orlando, the deadliest U.S. shooting in modern history, is "insensitive."

CBS Evening News on Twitter

Opponents of gun control will also likely say it's too soon to bring up that we know, categorically, that the presence of a gun in a home dramatically increases the likelihood of homicide and suicide.[/QUOTE]



The FBI knew months  ago and to incompetent once again..

FBI was warned about alleged shooter nearly 5 months ago, tipster says  - CNN


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



I suppose South Florida could be considered a target-rich environment for a crazy White Supremacist wanting to kill "other than white", then.

His last name is Cruz.

Perhaps Valerie didn't catch that, but..

Cruz is a Latin last name, every time!

Claiming he was a Latin King would be more convincing, sorry.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


Did that group tell him to go to his school and shoot it up? If they did not it is not even worth mentioning, unless that organization has a violent history. It is not against the law to be a white supremacist.

From your link.


> ROF has members in north and south Florida. The alt right white supremacist group borrows paramilitary concepts from the anti-government extremist militia movement (*not itself a white supremacist movement)*.  ROF describes itself as a “white civil rights organization fighting for white identitarian politics” and seeks to create a “white ethnostate” in Florida.  Most ROF members are young and the group itself is only a few years old.


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 15, 2018)

Libs are always coming up the dumbest solutions. 

Here's what libs thought would happen when they came up with the stupid idea of having gun free zones .....






Here's what really happens .....


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What you are saying is that everyone is mentally ill or could be.



That's not what I'm saying _*at all*_. 

Mandating everyone submit to a mental health evaluation is the _*only way *_you can prevent mentally ill people from getting guns.  It also adds in a layer of accountability that doesn't exist right now; the doctor who does the evaluation is accountable for their decision on someone's mental health.  So in that scenario, _*you aren't even held accountable for anything*_.  Isn't that what you want?  To not have to be held accountable?  I'm confused, because I thought that was what you wanted.




Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> That is NOT a 100% sure way because you said earlier that people who are sane now could snap later.



Exactly...which is why you must _*continue to go for behavioral health*_ just as a matter of your own health.  There's nothing wrong with going to therapy.  Everyone should because it works.  It can prevent you from slip-sliding into depression or "snapping".  Usually, people who fall into depression or "snap" have an un-diagnosed mental illness.  Going for a psychological evaluation can catch that shit, and you can treat it before it becomes an issue.

Why wouldn't you do that?  Sounds like you need that therapy, because you're pretty paranoid as it is.  I'm not entirely sure you'd pass a psychological evaluation given your propensity of paranoia.




Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Thus, the only REAL way to be sure we are protected is SHOOTING BACK.



What if you miss and hit a bystander?


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2018)

Joseph Stiglitz: 'Trump has fascist tendencies'

*How fascist is Donald Trump? There’s actually a formula for that.*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/post...ald-trump-theres-actually-a-formula-for-that/




Valerie said:


> Opponents of gun control will also likely say it's too soon to bring up that we know, categorically, that the presence of a gun in a home dramatically increases the likelihood of homicide and suicide.





Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> And gun-grabbing commies will never say what we also know to be universally true--that the presence of a gun in every home dramatically decreases *the likelihood of a communist revolution*.





so, effectively you're admitting to being scared of those who you call "snowflakes"?  

ooooooh noze, the politically correct boogeyman is coming to get you!!!

OMFG  they're going to force you to be kind to women, negroes, and jews!  run away, run away!!!


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> If they did not it is not even worth mentioning, unless that organization has a violent history. It is not against the law to be a white supremacist.



Do you want to mainstream acceptance of white supremacy or something?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...





I thought Ted Cruz was candian ?   Remember when they called that Latino who killed the Skittles guy "white?"


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Libs are always coming up the dumbest solutions.
> 
> Here's what libs thought would happen when they came up with the stupid idea of having gun free zones .....
> 
> ...



Bit inaccurate on that second cartoon.  It shouldn't be two muslims, it should be one white guy in a MAGA hat.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Why wouldn't you do that? Sounds like you need that therapy, because you're pretty paranoid as it is. I'm not entirely sure you'd pass a psychological evaluation given your propensity of paranoia.


There's no need for this bullshit. Knock it off, asshole.

It's much easier, cheaper, and more effective to just arm everyone and shoot back. 

You and other pussies don't like that solution because you are too chicken shit to take responsibility for your own personal security.  You are irrationally afraid of guns.

Grow a pair and arm yourself or be a meat target for the next mass shooter.


----------



## Baz Ares (Feb 15, 2018)

LOL...Cruz the Shooter.






As we reported ... Cruz participated in at least one training exercise with *a white supremacist group*.

*NIKOLAS CRUZ TRAINED WITH WHITE SUPREMACISTS*
*Leader Confirms Affiliation.*

*Police get ‘copycat threats’ day after Florida school shooting*

Authorities in Broward county said they’ve received several “copycat threats” the day after a gunman opened fire and killed 17 at a Florida high school.

Sheriff Scott Israel told reporters Thursday morning the department will take all such threats seriously in light of the deadly shooting at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School.


NRA Gun Nutters... To Arms,... To Arms! Stand our schools grounds, Cowards. 
As we know, you cowards are never around with your AR-15's.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Bit inaccurate on that second cartoon. It shouldn't be two muslims, it should be one white guy in a MAGA hat.


Either way, it is accurate on the substance.  

You're a pussy.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> What if you miss and hit a bystander?


Why is the bystander not also shooting back?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> OMFG they're going to force you to be kind to women, negroes, and jews! run away, run away!!!


Shut the fuck up.  You know that is not what you commies stand for.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > If they did not it is not even worth mentioning, unless that organization has a violent history. It is not against the law to be a white supremacist.
> ...


Did I say that?


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> There's no need for this bullshit. Knock it off, asshole.



Wow, so...

quick to anger
paranoid delusion
imagining people saying things they didn't say
nihilism
So that's like, four pretty big fucking signs of mental illness.   *Have you personally ever undergone a mental health examination?  *Maybe you should.  But you seem to afraid of what the examination may say.  Irrationally afraid, I'd say.  There's nothing wrong with having a mental illness.  What's wrong is not getting yourself evaluated and then harming others because you can't control it.




Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> It's much easier, cheaper, and more effective to just arm everyone and shoot back.



What if you miss and hit a bystander?




Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You and other pussies don't like that solution because you are too chicken shit to take responsibility for your own personal security.  You are irrationally afraid of guns..



No, I am afraid of mentally ill people getting guns.  Particularly those who have the fantasy of turning Chuck E. Cheese into their personal wish fulfillment of being a vigilante because the rest of their life is hopeless, hollow, and empty.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


He's brushing up on rules for radicals.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > There's no need for this bullshit. Knock it off, asshole.
> ...


So, your argument is that I am wrong because you think I am crazy?  Is that it?

Keep doing your Rules for Radicals routine.  I like it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Valerie said:


> Joseph Stiglitz: 'Trump has fascist tendencies'
> 
> *How fascist is Donald Trump? There’s actually a formula for that.*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/post...ald-trump-theres-actually-a-formula-for-that/
> ...



Or give up your guns, and think and do what they say or be eliminated, because you have no other recourse.

In other words, back to Feudal Serfdom.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > There's no need for this bullshit. Knock it off, asshole.
> ...


See.  What happened here is I beat your fucking ass with your own arguments and bullshit, so now you are whipping out the insults because you've got nothing else. 

Go ahead and admit it.  They all know anyway.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Bit inaccurate on that second cartoon. It shouldn't be two muslims, it should be one white guy in a MAGA hat.
> ...



I don't need a gun to feel safe.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > What if you miss and hit a bystander?
> ...



What if they hit you?

Seems to me like you just want everyone shooting at everyone else because you think you'll survive.  You won't.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> I don't need a gun to feel safe.


...as long as nobody else has one, right?


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



That's what you seem to be arguing.  So do you?  Why didn't you just say "no" right away?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> What if they hit you?
> 
> Seems to me like you just want everyone shooting at everyone else because you think you'll survive. You won't.


But, the alternative is better?  Being an unarmed meat target?  

I'll take my chances.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > There's no need for this bullshit. Knock it off, asshole.



*What if you miss and hit a bystander?*


[/QUOTE]

That's why gun training is a good thing.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, your argument is that I am wrong because you think I am crazy?  Is that it?



Based solely on your posts, yeah.  You seem mentally disturbed.  You are quick to anger.  You are defensive when it comes to mental health.  You show all the signs of someone who has a mental illness.  I just hope that you can control yourself and your condition, though I'm not optimistic.




Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Keep doing your Rules for Radicals routine.  I like it.



Paranoia is a sign of mental illness.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The Derp said:
> ...


Why would I have to explain myself to you, and I asked you a question you did not answer. I believe you should have said "no" right away.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> See.  What happened here is I beat your fucking ass with your own arguments and bullshit, so now you are whipping out the insults because you've got nothing else.



Delusions of grandeur is a sign of mental illness.

I think you fantasize about being a vigilante with a gun _*only because*_ your real life has been such a disappointment that the only way you can really live with yourself is by making up for it with an act of heroism.

That's pretty fucking pathetic.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > So, your argument is that I am wrong because you think I am crazy?  Is that it?
> ...


Yeah.  You're pissed.  Your ad hominems are a sign of my complete and total victory.  


Cry, bitch.  You lose.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need a gun to feel safe.
> ...



No, even with others having them.  Because I know they're far more likely to harm themselves or their loved ones than they are to stop a mass shooter or harm me.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> But, the alternative is better?  Being an unarmed meat target? .



Has your paranoia reduced you to the point where you feel like a target every time you leave your house?

Get yourself checked out by a mental health professional...you seem paranoid, delusional, and disturbed.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Delusions of grandeur is a sign of mental illness.
> 
> I think you fantasize about being a vigilante with a gun _*only because*_ your real life has been such a disappointment that the only way you can really live with yourself is by making up for it with an act of heroism.
> 
> That's pretty fucking pathetic.


Repeating the same shit over and over is a sign of mental illness.

Thinking you are qualified to diagnose someone over the internet is a sign of mental illness.

We can do this dance all fucking day.

Back to the point. 

You lose.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Exactly how many people have you beat to death with your keyboard?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Has your paranoia reduced you to the point where you feel like a target every time you leave your house?
> 
> Get yourself checked out by a mental health professional...you seem paranoid, delusional, and disturbed.


Do you really believe you are a therapist or mental health professional?  

That's also a sign of mental illness.

Get yourself checked out.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Exactly how many people have you beat to death with your keyboard?


What?  

Where the hell did that comment come from?


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> That's why gun training is a good thing.



What if your training was shit?


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



LOL...so you do want to mainstream acceptance of white supremacy.  Color me shocked.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly how many people have you beat to death with your keyboard?
> ...


From the rant about you being violent. Kidding.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp thinks he's Sigmund Freud.   Needs a mental health eval.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > The Derp said:
> ...



Oh? So you, knowing you pissed somebody off and were wholly in the wrong, wouldn't be afraid to go down a dark alley in the middle-of-nowhere with them, knowing they're armed and you're not? I say you're full of baloney.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> No, even with others having them. Because I know they're far more likely to harm themselves or their loved ones than they are to stop a mass shooter or harm me.


Okay.  Then you should have no problem with all of us arming up.  You're safe, right?

Okay.  We all agree.


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 15, 2018)

Libs want guns banned AND open borders. lol 

I’m gonna guess they, once again, haven’t thought things through.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> *Prominent liberals on Twitter are once again calling for gun control following the tragic shooting at a Florida High School that left as many as 17 dead.*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



How many children have been murdered by a gun in a school setting in another Western Democratic Nation?  For that matter how many in Cuba, Russia, Mexico or Japan?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > That's why gun training is a good thing.
> ...



Well, hopefully you'd be the hostage the guy had to make a headshot to save.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The Derp said:
> ...


You see right there is how rumors start. I said no such thing and here you are saying I did. This forum is full of liars with no compunction about it. You are one of them.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Libs want guns banned AND open borders. lol
> 
> I’m gonna guess they, once again, haven’t thought things through.


They want guns banned. 
They want open borders. 
They want revolving prison doors. 
They want us to welcome gang members with open arms. 
They want crazy people walking the streets and in our schools. 

That's what they want. Why are we not rounding them up now?


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



What ad hominem?  Do you know what "ad hominem" means?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> You see right there is how rumors start. I said no such thing and here you are saying I did. This forum is full of liars with no compunction about it. You are one of them.


Oh, he loves the straw man.   That's his bread and butter.  When you start kicking his ass, he whips out the ad hominems.  See above.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > You see right there is how rumors start. I said no such thing and here you are saying I did. This forum is full of liars with no compunction about it. You are one of them.
> ...


What color straw men?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> What ad hominem? Do you know what "ad hominem" means?


Do you?

Who is in here declaring the other mentally unstable after losing the argument?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> What color straw men?


Why do you love lynching and cross burning?

Did I do it right?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > What color straw men?
> ...


Yes you did, and as soon as you stop beating your wife I will answer you.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

*How were at least 15 warning signs missed for Nikolas Cruz?*
" 'I'm going to be a professional school shooter'

"Nikolas Cruz left a comment on a YouTube video back in September using his own name that simply read: 'I'm going to be a professional school shooter' "

Was banned from carrying a backpack

Jim Gard, a math teacher, who had Cruz in his class last year, said he believes the school sent out an email warning teachers he shouldn't be allowed on campus with a backpack.

'There were problems with him last year threatening students and I guess he was asked to leave campus'. 

9. Expelled for fighting

The deeply troubled 'loner' was expelled last year for 'fighting over his ex-girlfriend' with her new boyfriend.

10. Abusive to his ex-girlfriend

Students claim the gunman was abusive to his girlfriend 

11. Stalked another girl

Mr Gard also claimed that he was taken with another student 'to the point of stalking her', while another student who claims to have been friends with Cruz said he had to cut him off because he started 'going after' and 'threatening' a female friend of his. 

12. Peeping Tom

Neighbor Christine Rosburgh said she, and all the other neighbors, were terrified of the teen who would bang his head against a cement wall if his legal guardians tried to send him to school.

She also claims she caught him peeking in her window and when she confronted him, he said he was looking for golf balls.

'I said, "This isn't the golf course". 

13. Stopped his mental health treatment

Cruz had been getting treatment at a mental health clinic, but stopped about a year ago and dropped off the radar. He was showing signs of depression. 

Broward County Mayor Beam Furr said: 'It wasn't like there wasn't concern for him. We try to keep out eyes out on those kids who aren't connected... In this case, we didn't find a way to connect with this kid.' 

14. Possible fetal alcohol syndrome

Natalie Brassard, a program director at the non-profit FASCETS, which works with FASD children, said some of Cruz's characteristics 'suggest that he might have been living with an invisible brain-based condition - it could have been FASD or many others.'

Conditions of FASD can range from mild to severe but can include learning disabilities, intellectual disability or low IQ, poor reasoning and judgment and a host of other issues. 

15. Orphaned 

Cruz's adoptive mother, Lynda Cruz, 68, died of pneumonia in November last year. She was one of the only people that was remotely close to Cruz. His adoptive father Roger Cruz died of a heart attack several years ago. "

He should have been institutionalized. 


Florida gunman pictured in first mugshot | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Yes you did, and as soon as you stop beating your wife I will answer you.


Got it.   You are a Klansman.  Just as I suspected.



and when you do answer me, will you please take off the white hood, wipe the blood off your hands, and close all those kiddy porn pages you have open.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Delusions of grandeur is a sign of mental illness.
> ...



I never said I was qualified to diagnose you, and in fact encouraged you twice to seek mental health counseling.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Do you really believe you are a therapist or mental health professional?



No.  Which is why I told you to go seek treatment from one.

Can you not read?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> I never said I was qualified to diagnose you, and in fact encouraged you twice to seek mental health counseling.


Not out of any genuin concern.  That's just you passive-aggressive way of fighting back when your arguments turned to shit.

Am I right?


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp thinks he's Sigmund Freud.   Needs a mental health eval.



All I said was that you should go seek one because you come off as paranoid and delusional, which are two signs of mental illness.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> No. Which is why I told you to go seek treatment from one.
> 
> Can you not read?


More passive-aggressive behavior.  Accusing me of being illiterate.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Oh? So you, knowing you pissed somebody off and were wholly in the wrong, wouldn't be afraid to go down a dark alley in the middle-of-nowhere with them, knowing they're armed and you're not? I say you're full of baloney.



WTF are you talking about?  See, this is that personal wish fulfillment and fantasy that is symptomatic of mental illness.

Seek counseling.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> LOL...Cruz the Shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey dumbass! What kind of last name is "Cruz", aye?

In my experience, largely Puerto-Rican. Not exactly the type that are accepted by white supremacist groups, k?

Seriously, Cubans call them greaseballs.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Okay.  Then you should have no problem with all of us arming up.  You're safe, right?



Not if mentally ill people are getting guns.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> All I said was that you should go seek one because you come off as paranoid and delusional, which are two signs of mental illness.


And the only reason you said that is because I demonstrated that your solution is crap.  It was done out of spite.  It's your defense mechanism.  You got pissed.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



So you can't really sincerely answer these kinds of questions, so you get defensive like this.

It seems the only reason you want a gun is to fill whatever fucking emptiness exists in your life.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



So then you'll come out and say that you don't think white supremacy should be accepted or mainstreamed?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Oh? So you, knowing you pissed somebody off and were wholly in the wrong, wouldn't be afraid to go down a dark alley in the middle-of-nowhere with them, knowing they're armed and you're not? I say you're full of baloney.
> ...


Will you visit him if he is institutionalized?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Not if mentally ill people are getting guns


But you said you don't need a gun to feel safe.  Now you don't feel safe?


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > What ad hominem? Do you know what "ad hominem" means?
> ...



I just said you _*seemed*_ mentally disturbed and that you _*should*_ seek counseling.  How is that "ad hominem"?  You're the one who literally called me names, which is ad hominem.  That's why I questioned your understanding of the phrase.

You seem afraid of that...afraid of _*talking*_.  Which is find truly bizarre because all you do in therapy is talk about yourself...so you should be excited to do that since everything in your world revolves around you and only you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> So then you'll come out and say that you don't think white supremacy should be accepted or mainstreamed?


I will.  But, you can't go changing the definition of white supremacy once I do.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The Derp said:
> ...


It should be accepted because it is real, and that is the only reason. Accepting reality doesn't hurt, give it a try.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Nope, not a white supremecist.That was just another lie told by another lefty pretending to be a right wing person in order to create chaos and encourage violence. 

The Latest: 'No known ties' between Cruz and supremacists


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Oh? So you, knowing you pissed somebody off and were wholly in the wrong, wouldn't be afraid to go down a dark alley in the middle-of-nowhere with them, knowing they're armed and you're not? I say you're full of baloney.
> ...



GFY leftist faggot shill.

Go jump into a 100 foot-wide fire pit.

Walk in front of me while I'm target practicing.


Yeah, it's not wise to tell people what to do.

From my observations, you're a moronic leftist paid shill.


----------



## Slash (Feb 15, 2018)

A few thoughts.   I'm not for outright bans and collecting.  For example the last DOJ prison statistics showed 2400 undocumented immigrants incarcerated for murder or manslaughter in California alone.  I'm not with the crowd of throw anyone protecting sanctuary cities in jail and build a wall, even if most are responsible.  

That goes both ways though.  

I am for MUCH more stringent gun laws, and mental health screenings of gun owners.  

I am for finding out socio-economic issues.  When Australia put in their gun laws, their crime dropped quite a bit.  New Zealand in the same socio-economic zone made no changes at all to their gun laws and crime dropped the SAME EXACT AMOUNT.  What else happened there then?  

I'm not for the "assault weapon" ban.   Almost every major shooting is done indoors and within 25'  And that's where a pistol (which contributes to over 80% of gun murders but is mostly used inner city, more minorities and that's not a focus here) is best.   Easier to handle, maneuver, reload, conceal, and fire.   Just the AR is a "sexier" weapon (thanks hollywood), so it becomes the go to, even if it's not the deadliest choice in these attacks.

Plus FBI data shows falling out of bed is more likely to kill you than an AR.  Texting behind the wheel gets a $25 fine in my state and will kill about 5000 more people than shooting at people with an AR.  But the AR is scary and when it's used it's front page, and even though it falls well behind pistols and shotguns as a murder weapon, it's looks will earn it a ban, and 20 years later when we are looking at the data, we will wonder AGAIN why it failed to impact murder rates in the US after putting all this money and effort there.  I'm more data based than fear-mongering what people on Fox and CNN shout at me based.  

Finally, I don't feel great about armed guards at all schools.  You make the school a hard target, that student is finding them at the movies, or at the bowling alley, or at the birthday party.   Then we get politicians saying "look it worked in schools" and next thing we have a law where anytime you can expect more than 30 people to congregate in one area, you need to hire an armed security guard.    

As a temporary solution till we solve the soci-economic issues, sure.  But my biggest worry is when has the Gov't ever put something in place temporarily and then let it expire or removed it?

If we can take those wayyyyy out on the right saying "don't change anything" and those wayyyyyy out on the left saying "ban it all" out of the conversation and let people that don't want to focus on the politics of it, but a solution, I think that's the best bet.  


Just some thoughts.  Probably piss off a lot on both sides, but I'm not really here to take a side because of an R or a D after someones name.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Not out of any genuin concern.



Fuck yeah it's a genuine concern!  I don't want people to suffer mental illness if they don't have to.  If they can treat it.  Healthy people are happy people, and happy people don't generally go on shooting rampages.

Just because _*you lack empathy*_ doesn't mean everyone else does.




Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> That's just you passive-aggressive way of fighting back when your arguments turned to shit.



I mean...look how defensive you get.  Look how resistant to mental health you are.  For someone who blames shootings on mental health, you sure don't seem to take it seriously when it comes to your own personal health.  So that makes me doubt the sincerity of your insistence that mass shootings are a mental illness issue.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> I just said you _*seemed*_ mentally disturbed and that you _*should*_ seek counseling. How is that "ad hominem"? You're the one who literally called me names, which is ad hominem. That's why I questioned your understanding of the phrase.
> 
> You seem afraid of that...afraid of _*talking*_. Which is find truly bizarre because all you do in therapy is talk about yourself...so you should be excited to do that since everything in your world revolves around you and only you.


Don't make me go back and quote you.  You were the one starting the bullshit.  

Now you are making up excuses for your passive-aggressive insults.  You're fairly transparent.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Nope, not a white supremecist.That was just another lie told by another lefty pretending to be a right wing person in order to create chaos and encourage violence.
> 
> The Latest: 'No known ties' between Cruz and supremacists



The last name is sort of a dead giveaway, just saying.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Mental health screening is just code for "leave the crazies on the streets". 

Lock them up.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> I mean...look how defensive you get. Look how resistant to mental health you are. For someone who blames shootings on mental health, you sure don't seem to take it seriously when it comes to your own personal health. So that makes me doubt the sincerity of your insistence that mass shootings are a mental illness issue.


Keep up that passive-aggressive charade.  

And stop watching kiddy porn, Satan worshiper.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> More passive-aggressive behavior.  Accusing me of being illiterate.



So now you feel like a victim?

Guess what?  Self-victimization is _*another sign*_ of mental illness.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Mental health screening is just code for "leave the crazies on the streets".
> 
> Lock them up.



I prefer house them, as most are non-violent, yet some are. They should be locked away.

No more insulin shock therapy and using them for Guinea pigs, though.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Typical trumpanzee classy comments.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, not a white supremecist.That was just another lie told by another lefty pretending to be a right wing person in order to create chaos and encourage violence.
> ...


You would think. But the leftist media still ran with it.

Because they are our enemies. They create a situation that leads to innocents being killed..and when innocents are killed, they pretend right wingers are to blame..so they can justify disarming them, and instigating a political coup.

That's what it's all about.

Atheism, Communism, and Gun Control: The History of Governments That Slaughter Their Own Citizens

"
*Gun Control: Protecting Terrorists and Despots*"
Free Liberal: Coordinating towards higher values


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Just because _*you lack empathy*_ doesn't mean everyone else does.


Any particular reason why you bolded that part?  Are you trying to make a case for clinical narcissism or something.



You are so transparent.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> And the only reason you said that is because I demonstrated that your solution is crap.  It was done out of spite.  It's your defense mechanism.  You got pissed.



No, what you demonstrated is that you're paranoid and delusional.  Which is why I recommended you seek  mental health counseling.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



If he wants, sure.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Slash said:


> A few thoughts.   I'm not for outright bans and collecting.  For example the last DOJ prison statistics showed 2400 undocumented immigrants incarcerated for murder or manslaughter in California alone.  I'm not with the crowd of throw anyone protecting sanctuary cities in jail and build a wall, even if most are responsible.
> 
> That goes both ways though.
> 
> ...



Idk about Manatee or Broward, but where I live, yes, every school has an armed resource officer.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> But you said you don't need a gun to feel safe.  Now you don't feel safe?



A gun isn't what makes me feel safe.  And if it's the only thing that makes you feel safe, then the gun is acting as a substitute for something else.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I will.  But, you can't go changing the definition of white supremacy once I do.



Why does there have to be conditions attached to you disavowing white supremacy?  It makes me doubt your sincerity.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Mental health screening is just code for "leave the crazies on the streets".
> ...



The degree of crazy that kid has is dangerous, and everybody knows it is dangerous, and everybody knows that medication won't fix it or make him safe. 

They need to be locked up. They aren't happy no matter where they are, and they are not only dangerous, they are vulnerable as well, when they are on the street.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> It should be accepted because it is real, and that is the only reason. Accepting reality doesn't hurt, give it a try.



OK, so you're a nazi piece of shit.  Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > The Derp said:
> ...



And nothing exudes class like Bodecea, amirite? 

If wallet chains, dyed hair, tattoos, and piercings are classy.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> No, what you demonstrated is that you're *paranoid and delusional*. Which is why I recommended you seek mental health counseling.


The underlying theme of your passive-aggressive insults.  



Transparent as FUCK!!!


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



So right here is a perfect example of someone who appears to be mentally disturbed, violent, and quick to anger, who needs an examination, diagnosis, and treatment.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > I just said you _*seemed*_ mentally disturbed and that you _*should*_ seek counseling. How is that "ad hominem"? You're the one who literally called me names, which is ad hominem. That's why I questioned your understanding of the phrase.
> ...



You're a very angry, paranoid, fearful person.  You need help.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> A gun isn't what makes me feel safe. And if it's the only thing that makes you feel safe, then the gun is acting as a substitute for something else.


On, no.   I sense another passive-aggressive psychoanalysis coming on.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Mental health screening is just code for "leave the crazies on the streets".Lock them up.



So someone with bipolar disorder should be locked up?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> You're a very angry, paranoid, fearful person. You need help.


Thanks Siggy.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > I mean...look how defensive you get. Look how resistant to mental health you are. For someone who blames shootings on mental health, you sure don't seem to take it seriously when it comes to your own personal health. So that makes me doubt the sincerity of your insistence that mass shootings are a mental illness issue.
> ...



At this point, all you're doing is showing everyone you're too afraid to have a conversation about mental illness.

That's pretty indicative of something...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > But you said you don't need a gun to feel safe.  Now you don't feel safe?
> ...





We know your vibrator up your ass makes you feel safe but that's not what this thread is about.


What's the latest stat 600 million guns and it seems like blacks are the only ones getting shot and killed?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > The Derp said:
> ...



Post a pic of your Psychology degree, or STFU.

Here's how this works: You can redact your name, and even the school, but you have to have a piece of paper saying "The Derp 2/15/2018" on top of your diploma.

Either that, or you're fulla crap.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Any particular reason why you bolded that part?  Are you trying to make a case for clinical narcissism or something.



It would certainly seem like that's one of the many disorders you could have.  But I guess we'll never know because you're too much of a wimp to get a mental health evaluation.  Too much of a wimp to talk to a therapist.  It's pretty obvious why...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> At this point, all you're doing is showing everyone you're too afraid to have a conversation about mental illness.
> 
> *That's pretty indicative of something..*.


Look out, everyone.  

Siggy is about to set forth another passive-aggressive insult disguised as lay psychoanalysis.  

Here it comes...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> It would certainly seem like that's one of the many disorders you could have. But I guess we'll never know because you're too much of a wimp to get a mental health evaluation. Too much of a wimp to talk to a therapist. It's pretty obvious why...


How do you know that I haven't?  You're not concerned.  You're pissed.

I'm so in your head.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The underlying theme of your passive-aggressive insults.



I'm just trying to help you, and to help the people who would end up as victims of your mental illness-induced shooting spree.

Remember, _*you're the one who said mental illness is to blame*_...yet you're also the one who refuses to get tested for mental illness.

I think we both know why...


----------



## skye (Feb 15, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > It's just too obvious.
> ...




Absolutely it is!

The Left talking   from both sides of their mouths, as usual, total hypocrisy, but then what's new.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

bear513 said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



What the fuck would a Russian troll know about American gun violence?

Fuck off, Sergei.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

skye said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I've been trying to refrain from cussing, just for you. (And anyone else, because it's just a decent general policy)

Sometimes I have to say it from the heart, though.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> I'm just trying to help you, and to help the people who would end up as victims of your mental illness-induced shooting spree.
> 
> Remember, _*you're the one who said mental illness is to blame*_...yet you're also the one who refuses to get tested for mental illness.
> 
> I think we both know why...


Yeah, that's the ticket. Double down on your passive-aggressive insults.

Let me try.

I'm just trying to help you with your kiddy porn addiction.  Seek help.  You need it.

How did I do, Siggy?


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I never said I was a psychologist. 

Why are you so afraid of just seeing a mental health professional?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Why are you so afraid of just seeing a mental health professional?


Why don't you tell us what your therapist said about your passive-aggressive defense mechanism you frequently display?


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > At this point, all you're doing is showing everyone you're too afraid to have a conversation about mental illness.
> ...



I think you're just upset because you don't have a good answer for why you won't go see a mental health professional.

You blame gun violence on mental illness and pretend to be a responsible gun owner.  Well, being a responsible gun owner would mean you got checked out for mental illness since mental illness is what you're blaming gun violence on.

You just seem like a wimp and a weakling too afraid of what the doctor might say.


----------



## skye (Feb 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...




Sometimes cussing has its place, just not all the time, every time, every single time!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> I think you're just upset because you don't have a good answer for why you won't go see a mental health professional.


How do you know I haven't?

(this should be good)


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> How do you know that I haven't?



Well you didn't say you did in any of the dozens of responses to it.  So...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

skye said:


> Sometimes cussing has its place, just not all the time, every time, every single time!


Guilty.

Sorry.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Yeah, that's the ticket. Double down on your passive-aggressive insults.



You blame mental illness for gun violence, but you refuse to get screened for mental illness.


----------



## skye (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes cussing has its place, just not all the time, every time, every single time!
> ...




oh noooo please don't say that


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that's the ticket. Double down on your passive-aggressive insults.
> ...





Talk about the kettle calling the pot black...



Only an idiot like you thinks you could ever ban guns in America.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Well you didn't say you did in any of the dozens of responses to it. So...


Well, lets talk about your mental health on a public forum, shall we?  Should we talk about your hemorrhoids too?  

You've got this straw man, loaded-question style.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you so afraid of just seeing a mental health professional?
> ...



How is what I'm saying defensive when we're talking about _*you*_ and _*your*_ refusal to get screened for mental illness when _*you*_ blame mental illness for the gun violence?

So you blame mental illness for gun violence, then refuse to get screened for mental illness as a gun owner.

How is that _*me*_ being defensive?


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're just upset because you don't have a good answer for why you won't go see a mental health professional.
> ...



Because you didn't say so in the dozens of responses you've shit out here.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Talk about the kettle calling the pot black...Only an idiot like you thinks you could ever ban guns in America.



I never said I was in favor of banning guns.  _*IN FACT*_, what I said was that it was unrealistic.

But you immediately jumping to the straw man of me wanting to ban guns is paranoia.  And paranoia is a sign of mental illness.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Well you didn't say you did in any of the dozens of responses to it. So...
> ...



I'm not the one who blamed mental illness for these shootings, _*you did*_.

So now that you've found out the extent to which your argument about mental illness and gun violence actually goes, suddenly you get defensive and angry because you won't even subject yourself to an examination to determine if you suffer from the thing you also claim is what's to blame for these mass shootings.

That's why you can't shit out a better response.

You're not in my head, *I AM ALL UP IN YOURS, THOUGH.*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about the kettle calling the pot black...Only an idiot like you thinks you could ever ban guns in America.
> ...




Say what , that's your solution it always has been, that's what you do you post in simplistic ways to think you can solve a complex problem what the left started in the first place .


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about the kettle calling the pot black...Only an idiot like you thinks you could ever ban guns in America.
> ...




And you ramble on and on till you get sleepy and take a nap.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 15, 2018)

bear513 said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



My solution to gun violence is 5 key actions:

Universal background checks on all gun transactions, no exceptions
All new guns manufactured moving forward must be "smart" guns with the same fingerprint ID recognition my iphone has
Prohibiting anyone with a domestic abuse charge or a restraining order against them from owning a gun
Prohibiting anyone on the no-fly list from owning a gun
Free, open, and universal mental health treatment
Not once have I ever said we should confiscate all the guns.  You pretend I say that so you can cast yourself as some kind of victim of oppression when the reality is that unless you are a total garbage person, none of these reforms would affect your ability to get a gun.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


That is why you need a 30 round magazine


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > The Derp said:
> ...


So, tell me about the medications you are taking.

Are you circumcised?

Can you provide nude photos of your girlfriend.

See the point, or do I need to go on?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2018)

We have a solution to mass shooting.......take away assault guns and semi automatics
That is what Australia did and they haven't had a massacre in 20 years

In the absence of that, we can have universal background checks, take away high capacity magazines and hope for the best

The evil NRA will allow neither


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> We have a solution to mass shooting.......take away assault guns and semi automatics
> That is what Australia did and they haven't had a massacre in 20 years
> 
> In the absence of that, we can have universal background checks, take away high capacity magazines and hope for the best
> ...


I have another solution that is much simpler and doesn't require our government to violate our rights and spend trillions trying to round up more than 10 million guns on the ban list.

Shoot back.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> We have a solution to mass shooting.......take away assault guns and semi automatics
> That is what Australia did and they haven't had a massacre in 20 years
> 
> In the absence of that, we can have universal background checks, take away high capacity magazines and hope for the best
> ...





Neither will the evil 2nd amendment.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > The Derp said:
> ...



What medications are you currently taking?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 15, 2018)

These shootings only serve the democrat agenda.   Are the democrats engineering these shootings?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

The Derp said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > The Derp said:
> ...



Lol. That funny.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> These shootings only serve the democrat agenda.   Are the democrats engineering these shootings?


Yes.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Ultimately, the left wants to confiscate all guns.
> 
> When you test them, they always fail.  They will never agree to allow a person tested and deemed "safe" to possess an automatic, not because of safety concerns, but because a disarmed populace is easier to control and ignore.


The paranoids are out to get you, Boot.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Ultimately, the left wants to confiscate all guns.
> ...


What meds do you take?
I know you take some. C'mon, fess up.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 15, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Ultimately, the left wants to confiscate all guns.
> ...





That's what the left said when all they wanted was gays to get " civil unions"


Now we have guys in dresses using the little girls bathrooms.


You give the left an inch they will always try to take a mile.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 15, 2018)

Circe said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, you have not yet discovered Google:
> ...




It won't help you. We are coming after you when you sleep....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 15, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



Ok, Anda, you win. Some school shootings are good and some school shootings are bad. Right!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Is the right to bear arms an individual right?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 15, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Better get your gun and take up a position in front of girls restrooms to end this perfversion completely, Bear!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



Does the right to bear arms give Bill Gates the right to buy a slightly used nuclear warhead from Russia?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 15, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...





That's not the point, you just don't like to be exposed for the real motives


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Does the right to bear arms give Bill Gates the right to buy a slightly used nuclear warhead from Russia?


Answering a question with a question?

This is why the conversation breaks down.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Mental health screening is just code for "leave the crazies on the streets".
> 
> Lock them up.


The Bundy's would make an excellent first group.


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> *Prominent liberals on Twitter are once again calling for gun control following the tragic shooting at a Florida High School that left as many as 17 dead.*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




AND ONCE AGAIN THE FAR-RIGHT IS MOUTH FOAMING STRAW MEN, MISCONSTRUING ANY REASONABLE SUGGESTION OR QUESTION AS A GUN GRAB!!

OBAMA WAS GOING TO GRAB YOUR GUNS... HILLARY'S GOING TO DESTROY THE 2ND...

PARANOIA IS MENTAL ILLNESS -- YOU BETTER BE CAREFUL...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> AND ONCE AGAIN THE FAR-RIGHT IS MOUTH FOAMING STRAW MEN, MISCONSTRUING ANY REASONABLE SUGGESTION OR QUESTION AS A GUN GRAB!!
> 
> OBAMA WAS GOING TO GRAB YOUR GUNS... HILLARY'S GOING TO DESTROY THE 2ND...
> 
> PARANOIA IS MENTAL ILLNESS -- YOU BETTER BE CAREFUL...


and what meds are you taking?


----------



## EGR one (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> We have a solution to mass shooting.......take away assault guns and semi automatics
> That is what Australia did and they haven't had a massacre in 20 years
> 
> In the absence of that, we can have universal background checks, take away high capacity magazines and hope for the best
> ...



The first step to ending mass shootings is to end the media's fascination with numbers.  This afternoon, a 17 year old student was shot several times while walking past a Jacksonville, Fl. elementary school.  That didn't make the national news, yet alone bring in news helicopters.  If three students had been shot, would that have caused national attention? How many dead or injured childrenH does it take to be called a tragedy?

Seventeen is now the national record, so the next anti-social asshole will have to try and top that.  Across this nation, we lose 20 to 30 children a day to idiots with guns.  Taking away the guns will not stop this carnage,nor will additional background checks or banning certain types of guns. The killers will just find other means of killing. The problem is the mindset that allows some young people to feel it is OK to kill other young people.

How do we alter the mindset?  Do extremely violent movies,and/or video games desensitize our children to mayhem and reduce their respect for life?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 15, 2018)

This is all really simple.

The left does not want our right to bear arms to be an individual right.  In furtherance of that agenda, the left lies, twists, misinterprets history, and manipulates to try and end-around the constitution without having to do a constitutional convention.   It's a cheating shortcut.

You all know it is true.

For this reason,  we cannot trust the left.  We can't give you commies one inch of gun control because it will never be enough until you get a complete ban.

When we question the left's motives, they get out their Rules For Radicals books and start their ridiculing campaign, calling us paranoid and questioning our mental health, or finding other areas of ridicule, just like Alinsky instructed.

So, here is the deal.

Fuck off.  You get NOTHING.  We are going to repeal all gun laws or pack the SCOTUS with enough "gun nuts" to declare all gun laws unconstitutional.

This is war.  You will lose.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


The whole thing about civil unions, as I said from the beginning, was to give them a way to attack Christians. And that's exactly what it turned out to be.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

Last Friday This Terrorism Expert Predicted The Florida Attack


----------



## bodecea (Feb 15, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


A victim complex by the largest religion in the U.S. is a mental disease.


----------



## idb (Feb 15, 2018)

It's all too hard to even think about.
Throwing up your hands in helpless exasperation and sending thoughts and prayers until everyone forgets about it is the time-honoured way of dealing with it.
It seems to make everyone happy so why change a winning strategy?


----------



## Rustic (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Magazine capacity is none of your fucking business...


----------



## Rustic (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> We have a solution to mass shooting.......take away assault guns and semi automatics
> That is what Australia did and they haven't had a massacre in 20 years
> 
> In the absence of that, we can have universal background checks, take away high capacity magazines and hope for the best
> ...


People kill people not firearms, only fools think the criminals will obey frivolous gun control laws


----------



## Rustic (Feb 15, 2018)

idb said:


> It's all too hard to even think about.
> Throwing up your hands in helpless exasperation and sending thoughts and prayers until everyone forgets about it is the time-honoured way of dealing with it.
> It seems to make everyone happy so why change a winning strategy?


Give it a few days and it will fade away, and rightly so...


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

Why is the FBI lying? they say they couldn't find the shooter but they were given his name and location back in September...they are either totally incompetent or they are lying...


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

Florida High School Survivor: We Need Guns To Protect Us From Bad Guys

*Jalen Martin, a student at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, speaks with Alex Jones about how to prevent mass school shootings in the future: armed teachers and faculty.*


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

A tough question for the FBI about Florida shooter - CNN Video


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

Donald Trump Jr. Just Liked a Tweet Blaming the Florida Shooting on the Russia investigation


----------



## Vastator (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Why is the FBI lying? they say they couldn't find the shooter but they were given his name and location back in September...they are either totally incompetent or they are lying...


Recent events outside this shooting show all of America just what the FBI is about...


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Recent events outside this shooting show all of America just what the FBI is about...


It's breaking news that the FBI knew the Vegas shooter was buying a lot of guns in a very short period of time and what kind of guns he was buying...even the bump stock...but did nothing... never contacted him...what the hell is going on at the FBI?
Why are we just learning this now?


----------



## Vastator (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Recent events outside this shooting show all of America just what the FBI is about...
> ...


Coup...


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Why is the FBI lying? they say they couldn't find the shooter but they were given his name and location back in September...they are either totally incompetent or they are lying...


The FBI's sole purpose is to lie, kill, and set people up. That's all they do.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Recent events outside this shooting show all of America just what the FBI is about...
> ...


What is going on with the FBI is what has always gone on with the fbi. 

They are a criminal organization and their sole purpose is to break the law. That's it. They break the law for their masters, and their masters change...but it's generally high ranking dems.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

'Nikolas Cruz' YouTube comment brings FBI to bail bondsman's door


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> We have a solution to mass shooting.......take away assault guns and semi automatics
> That is what Australia did and they haven't had a massacre in 20 years



How come that didn't help Norway and France?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 15, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Granted, I lost sight of your point somewhere between the 17 shooting deaths in Florida and guys in dresses in girls bathrooms. But you have my sympathy. Attention Deficit Disorder can be a terrible disorder.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

http://www.tallahassee.com/story/ne...ist-militia-tallahassee-leader-say/341751002/

Notice they have to put " DEMOCRAT" staff writer reallyeeee,  makes me wonder if I should even trust this one.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Does the right to bear arms give Bill Gates the right to buy a slightly used nuclear warhead from Russia?
> ...



The conversation with you guys breaks down long before that. It breaks down as soon as you start talking about people wanting to ban guns, and then when you counter your own erroneous interpretation of our argument with your absurd strawman about banning cars, when, in fact, nobody on this board has ever suggested banning guns, but only adopting common sense regulations like banning bump stocks, and ending private sales without background checks, and banning 100 round ammo drums.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 15, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> This is all really simple.
> 
> The left does not want our right to bear arms to be an individual right.  In furtherance of that agenda, the left lies, twists, misinterprets history, and manipulates to try and end-around the constitution without having to do a constitutional convention.   It's a cheating shortcut.
> 
> ...



And, once again, all one has to do is suggest some common sense laws, and immediately, here you go with you complete hysteria about how we want to ban all guns. If I were to allow you to bait me with that, you would eventually move into the territory of how you have to have your AR-15 in order to fight the black helicopters of the new world order; meanwhile wondering why we question your sanity, while you visualize yourself in the middle of Main Street drawing down on an Abrams tank headed for your house.

You are right. We lose. And so do your children and grandchildren.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Recent events outside this shooting show all of America just what the FBI is about...
> ...



The FBI probably did not do anything about the guy in Las Vegas because he had not broken any laws before he fired his first shot, and god forbid any legislature from making it illegal to buy an arsenal of dangerous deadly weapons whose only purpose is mass killing....


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > This is all really simple.
> ...



Do we ban all cars because 12000 people are killed every year from drunk drivers? The fact is a gun is a valuable tool just like an automobile...you can feed yourself with one and you can protect yourself with it too...
Which is a good thing giving the worthless FBI we are stuck with...
Sensible gun laws we already have...all we have to do is enforce them...


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> The FBI probably did not do anything about the guy in Las Vegas because he had not broken any laws before he fired his first shot, and god forbid any legislature from making it illegal to buy an arsenal of dangerous deadly weapons whose only purpose is mass killing....



They didn't even meet with the Vegas shooter...they knew he was amassing an arsenal in a very short period of time and they turned their heads...why? 

The FBI had this kids full name in September and did nothing...Why?
To meet with him and ask him what he meant by his internet post may have stopped him from doing this...again Why is the FBI allowing these shootings to happen? 
And today the FBI lied when they said they couldn't locate the guy who made the youtube post...they had his name and knew he was from south Florida...something is very rotten in the FBI...


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 15, 2018)

*There's nothing wrong with being a gun owner, I own a gun for my personal protection....but I'm black. I think white men should be banned from owning guns.*


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> There's nothing wrong with being a gun owner, I own a gun for my personal protection....but I'm black. I think white men should be banned from owning guns


why? lol


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Please don't torture us with your absurd automobile strawman again. Forty years of that nonsense is enough.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


It doesn't break down. You are a fool who doesn't listen. We should gun down every commie in the us.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

Video school shooter Nikolas Cruz backyard target practice | Daily Mail Online


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 15, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...





Vandalshandle said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Shut up scumbag.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2018)

The SCUM bag TRUMP HATERS they are beyond pathetic skanks.





Julian Assange ⏳ on Twitter


Trump haters are the most ignorant hateful pieces of shit on the planet. No wonder they have no higher power other than their sickening selves.   Karma should find you assholes and fast.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 15, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...






So your entire debating strategy is to play dumb and ignorant ?




Yes you are a libtard all right.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 15, 2018)

Young men need to be taught how to fucking control their fucking raving ass.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

Demon voices to school gunman attack cops called 39 times | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 16, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Not at all. You have convinced me that some crazy asshole killed 17 people in Florida because men are wearing dresses and going into girls restrooms. Who could POSSIBLY argue with that?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 16, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Apparently logic and sanity are as foreign to you as they are to the shooter. Another crazy we should lock up before he nuts out and hurts kids.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Demon voices to school gunman attack cops called 39 times | Daily Mail Online
> 
> View attachment 177034


Since 2010?  I bet I know the voices he was listening to.  White Latino...that is now his ethnicity....


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 16, 2018)

humanity failed. humanity is a failure. there are no solutions. deal with it!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 16, 2018)

"I live abroad in China and most of my colleagues/friends here are not American.  There is a persistent disbelief on their part as to why the US continues to allow shootings like #Parkland to happen.  Not sure what to tell them." - Yao Ming


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> *Prominent liberals on Twitter are once again calling for gun control following the tragic shooting at a Florida High School that left as many as 17 dead.*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


First step is to vote out republicans who won’t do anything about gun control


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "I live abroad in China and most of my colleagues/friends here are not American.  There is a persistent disbelief on their part as to why the US continues to allow shootings like #Parkland to happen.  Not sure what to tell them." - Yao Ming


Because the people passionate about keeping their guns are more passionate about it than people who want them more heavily regulated

Plus the nra is a corporation of rich people and our government serves them not the people

Protect the profits not the pawns


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 16, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "I live abroad in China and most of my colleagues/friends here are not American.  There is a persistent disbelief on their part as to why the US continues to allow shootings like #Parkland to happen.  Not sure what to tell them." - Yao Ming


show them the picture of the tanks rolling down the square when millions of Chinese were executed for the great experiment.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> ...


First step is to round up all the miserable liberals, and especially those who want to kill US, as shown in the youtube videos, and export them to China.  Once all the wretched people are gone, then the rest of US can be happy and not need guns anymore..


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 16, 2018)

"The psychotropic drugs mental patients are put on list as side effects "violence, aggression, homicidal ideation." Politicians will NEVER mention this. Drugs companies are the biggest donors and lobbyists. Fear them even more than the NRA." - President Trump


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 16, 2018)

MSM, including Fox, need to know that a subtle word can change the whole definition of a sentence

"I *WANT* to be a school shooter" does NOT mean the same thing as

"I am *GOING *to be a professional school shooter"

Tow completely different things

-Geaux


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 16, 2018)

"Liberals don't understand "per capita." 11 countries have higher rates of mass shootings than U.S. - e.g. Norway, France, Belgium & Finland." - Wacky Ann Coulter


----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

I can't believe any of this is real. We have a law against murder.


----------



## TheParser (Feb 16, 2018)

Just heard this from a television talking head:

Everyone is pointing the finger at the Second Amendment (guns).

Maybe we should be taking a look at the First Amendment (freedom of speech), too.

That talking head asks: Should so many  motion pictures and video games be glorifying violence as a way to solve problems?


----------



## Ray9 (Feb 16, 2018)

There is no simple fix to this. The only way gun restrictions would be effective is to take away all the guns from all the people. We could save millions of lives if we took away all the cars from all the people. 

We should contemplate the consequences of manipulating language to steer the behavior of the people and the cultural tampering that force feeds all kinds of alternative lifestyles on citizens to grow the power of the government. 

Central authority is raising armies of mass murderers to do the bidding of cultural Marxism which has two benefits: It provides an excuse for the government to initiate action against law abiding  private citizens and it expands the government as the final arbiter of deciding what liberties the citizens are granted. This how foreign countries operate as a matter of course. They want this here.


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 16, 2018)

These are Obama kids so to speak. Obama is the worst disease America ever had

-Geaux


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 16, 2018)

"we're children. you guys are the adults. you need to take some action and play a role. work together. come over your politics and get something done!" - David Hogg - Senior at Stoneman Douglas HS


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 16, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "we're children. you guys are the adults. you need to take some action and play a role. work together. come over your politics and get something done!" - David Hogg - Senior at Stoneman Douglas HS




keyword 'something'


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 16, 2018)

"If we ban guns they will just find another way." 

Then let them find another way. Let them try to kill dozens in a matter of minutes with a goddamn butter knife. Let them hurl stones. Let's force mass murders to get creative as hell. Because I'm tired of it being easy for them.


----------



## Circe (Feb 16, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> humanity failed. humanity is a failure. there are no solutions. deal with it!



I love this.   Either humanity is a failure --- or we're all perfect exactly as we are. I think these are equivalent statements.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 16, 2018)

"There are a number of things we are going to do. We have already at the direction of the President commenced a campaign to crack down on criminals with guns." - Attorney General Jeff Sessions


----------



## Circe (Feb 16, 2018)

TheParser said:


> Just heard this from a television talking head:
> 
> Everyone is pointing the finger at the Second Amendment (guns).
> 
> ...



I am very interested in this issue, as a gamer and a reader of thrillers and loving movies as I do. I've been trying to find the post that referred to a "culture of death," and I think he mentioned that an Xbox has never held up a liquor store. That was a good post, both points. We certainly do have a culture of death -- in entertainment. No Xbox has held up a liquor store, no, but I am not clear what the steady diet of "kill them first and by the dozens" in games, books, and movies is doing to our thinking. I just don't know, so don't assume I'm making a statement here. I bet we hear more about this issue. Others besides me are noticing the high level of violence in entertainment, compared with only a few decades ago.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 16, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Your impotent response perfectly explains why you feel the need to own a firearm.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 16, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Do we ban all cars because 12000 people are killed every year from drunk drivers?



No, but if more guns are the answer to fewer gun deaths, do you give everyone alcohol when they drive to reduce drunk driving deaths?

Also, funny that you bring this up.  The number of drunk driving deaths used to be _*way higher*_...then we passed seat belt laws and drunk driving laws, and the number of drunk driving deaths *declined by 50%, according to the NIH.
*
So it would seem like safety laws work.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 16, 2018)

TheParser said:


> Just heard this from a television talking head:
> 
> Everyone is pointing the finger at the Second Amendment (guns).
> 
> ...



1999 called...it wants its shitty scapegoating back.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

Watch Live: “Deeply Troubled” Nikolas Cruz Had A History Of Mental Illness


----------



## The Derp (Feb 16, 2018)

Ray9 said:


> There is no simple fix to this



There are 5 simple fixes that would significantly reduce gun deaths in this country almost overnight:

1.  Universal background checks on all gun transactions and transfers, no exception.
*This will reduce or completely eliminate straw purchasing, which is the main supply of guns via the various "iron pipelines" to cities like Chicago
*
2.  All guns manufactured moving forward must have the same fingerprint ID lock my iphone has
*This will reduce the amount of guns that are stolen and then used in crimes.  It also would prevent children from taking their parents' guns and using them.
*
3.  No one with a domestic violence charge or restraining order against them should be allowed to own a gun
_*A plurality of female victims of gun violence are killed by domestic abusers*_.

4.  No one on the terrorist no-fly list should be allowed to own a gun
*Terrorists and suspected terrorists should not be allowed to have guns...kind of a no-brainer.
*
5.  Free, universal, open access to mental health treatment and an elimination of the stigma of mental illness
*About half of all gun deaths are suicides, so better mental health will reduce those, not to mention the crazy mass-shooters.*

Just doing those five things will significantly reduce gun deaths and injuries, almost immediately.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 16, 2018)

"No, you don’t want “solutions.” Stop saying you’re looking for solutions if you’ve spent the last 24-plus hours spitting vitriol & hate at law abiding firearm owners who are parents too. Stop the charade, this isn’t about fixing anything to you, it’s about your agenda." - Hannity


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

*Having breathlessly reported that Florida gunman Nikolas Cruz was a member of a white supremacist group, media outlets across the world failed to issue retractions when it emerged that this story was completely fake news.*

The farce began when the Anti-Defamation League and Associated Press reported that a representative of the Republic of Florida Militia, a group that believes in a “white ethnostate,” told them that Cruz was a member of the organization.

However, it quickly emerged that the story had begun as a prank on the notorious 4chan messaging board after members had convinced another individual, Jordan Jereb, to falsely tell the media that Cruz was an “affiliate” of the white supremacist group.

This was then picked up by the ADL and the Associated Press and .................

Fake News: Lie About Florida Shooter Being Member of “White Supremacist” Group Not Retracted


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



You cons will never believe you don't need them anymore, so right there alone you are lying.  And are you suggesting you cons don't raise dysfunctional little terrorists?  Bullshit.  Just the fact they have a gun means they aren't that liberal, right?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "I live abroad in China and most of my colleagues/friends here are not American.  There is a persistent disbelief on their part as to why the US continues to allow shootings like #Parkland to happen.  Not sure what to tell them." - Yao Ming
> ...





> Plus the nra is a corporation of rich people


 National Rifle Association NRA Statistics - Statistic Brain

Compared to a miserable liberal who is on welfare, even a middle class black, is rich.  So those who support their right to defend themselves will constantly be attacked by the welfare queens for not allowing those whiney ass liberals their right to our stuff..


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Until all the guns are taken from the criminals, I will keep my weapons and sleep well at night.. pansy ass liberals like you, deserve to be a victim of the next liberal who wants to shoot people...


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> *Having breathlessly reported that Florida gunman Nikolas Cruz was a member of a white supremacist group, media outlets across the world failed to issue retractions when it emerged that this story was completely fake news.*
> 
> The farce began when the Anti-Defamation League and Associated Press reported that a representative of the Republic of Florida Militia, a group that believes in a “white ethnostate,” told them that Cruz was a member of the organization.
> 
> ...



Hey, if the KKK says he's a member what do you expect the media to do?  The media didn't create the fake news the Klan did.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



You don't really want everyone to have a gun.  Just you.  I'm the same way.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 16, 2018)

So we take away guns and POOF....everyone's safe?   God Damned Imbeciles!!!



oreo said:


> *Here are my suggestions.*
> 1.  Ban semi-automatic weapons and 30 round gun clips.
> 2. People with existing semi-automatics & ammo be required to keep them in a locked secure gun case, and required to maintain an insurance liability policy on that weapon in order to keep them.
> 3.  Parents of children & teenagers are required to keep all of their guns & ammo in locked secure gun safes, inaccessible at all times to their kids.
> ...


.

.
*Ya know....Leftists already accomplished all this "gun control" and more......IN VENEZUELA.

How's that working out for Venezuela?
(It takes a special kind of Imbecile to see this and still push for more gun controls)
*

*



*


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


You think you having a gun is going to keep you safe?  Just might be the reason they kill you.

2 slain in shooting on Detroit's west side

Officials said the two victims were unloading packages and groceries from a vehicle when they were forced at gunpoint back into their home by three male suspects. Two of the men were armed.

Police said all three suspects were wearing hooded sweatshirts and the two who were armed wore ski masks.

After the victims were shot inside the house, a third brother fired shots at the suspects and they fled from the home through the front door, according to authorities.

Investigators said they do not know if any of the shots fired at the suspects struck any of them.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Having breathlessly reported that Florida gunman Nikolas Cruz was a member of a white supremacist group, media outlets across the world failed to issue retractions when it emerged that this story was completely fake news.*
> ...



You should learn how the DEMOCRAT are the bastards who formed teh group KKK......  this is one small reason so many of you GU haters are fkn morons you know nothing and believe EVERYTHING you SHOULDN'T...
BIG PHARMA KILLS MORE PEPLE THAN THESE GUNS EVER HAVE..

ABORTIONS KILL MORE PPL THAN GUNS EVER HAVE, BUT YOU LEFTIST FKS ARE WILLING TO PULL THAT TRIGGER TO A BABY'S HEAD WHO CAN'F FEND FOR ITSELF......

SPEW THE BS TO AN IDIOT WHOSE DUMB ENOUGH TO BELIEVE IT.   LOL .


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I just said I want all mentally defective individuals to be prevented from getting a gun.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Why do white racists love to point out that the white racists used to be democrats?  The fact is today you are the KKK and you are a republican.  So do you realize this has completely changed over time?  

In the 60's you would be a Democrat.  Get it?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Proof you don't even know the liberal position.

Or what is and isn't constitutional.  You are a cherry picker.  You don't realize what Ted Cruz thinks is unconstitutional, maybe Jeb doesn't agree.  And what Rand Paul thinks is unconstitutional maybe Trump doesn't think so.  Just depends on how much of a right wing radical you are.  You guys are not to decide what is and isn't constitutional especially when you interpret things so bizarrely

'An unconstitutional partisan gerrymander’: Judges toss N.C. congressional map

Here is an example of when Republicans don't mind being unconstitutional yourselves.

Republicans' attempt to release Nunes memo is unconstitutional

Republicans Shred the Constitution By Passing Unconstitutional Nullification Laws

YOU guys are the unconstitutional ones.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...




And they have their balls to say we missed taking our MEDS LMFAO..........  meanwhile it's them who take ten pills a day and are too stupid to piece together EVERYONE of these shooters were on PRESCRIBED MEDS.....go figure.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



because those who point it our aren't racist it's those who accuse the informant of being racist, it is they who are racist .  Weak minds can only use race as their argument of debate. Because most of you are to fkn stupid to realize that is a weapon used to SHUT SOMEONE DOWN well here is what we say to your . RACE CARD BS....SIT DOWN SHUT THE FK UP AND TAKE YOU RACE BS AND SHOVE IT WAY UP YOUR OBAMA LOVER'S AZZ.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 16, 2018)

The Derp said:


> No, but if more guns are the answer to fewer gun deaths, do you give everyone alcohol when they drive to reduce drunk driving deaths?
> 
> Also, funny that you bring this up. The number of drunk driving deaths used to be _*way higher*_...then we passed seat belt laws and drunk driving laws, and the number of drunk driving deaths *declined by 50%, according to the NIH.*


Airbags and seat belts have been around a long time now...what is lowering drunk driving deaths are a massive information campaign and enforcement operations like roadblocks and fines to bars and restaurants to reduce drunk driving...
When the FBI continues to drop the ball and in doing so allow crazy people to buy guns we are not doing our best in regards to guns...every gun sale goes through an FBI back round check...they had this kid Cruz's name and still couldn't stop him from buying a gun and shooting up his school...
My belief is they didn't want to stop him just like they didn't want to stop the Vegas shooter...they knew he was amassing weapons at an unusual pace and never went to speak to him about it...just one visit to these potential shooters could go a long way to stopping this shit...
But what do we get this morning from the FBI? Lies...they are continuing to lie about Cruz and what they knew....no shame from them at all...no apology to the school or the families of the victims...just bold face lies...


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



PROOF you are just another clueless stupid ass democrat who doesn't know how much history was left out on purpose to keep you sheep dumbed down.

*History Of The Democrats And The KKK.....(Why the Democrats started the KKK)*
*Live Leak ^ *

Posted on *8/6/2009, 9:59:36 AM* by *IrishMike*

The original targets of the Ku Klux Klan were Republicans, both black and white, according to a new television program and book, which describe how the Democrats started the KKK and for decades harassed the GOP with lynchings and threats.

An estimated 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites died at the end of KKK ropes from 1882 to 1964.

The documentation has been assembled by David Barton of Wallbu More..ilders and published in his book "Setting the Record Straight: American History in Black & White," which reveals that not only did the Democrats work hand-in-glove with the Ku Klux Klan for generations, they started the KKK and endorsed its mayhem.

"Of all forms of violent intimidation, lynchings were by far the most effective," Barton said in his book. "Republicans often led the efforts to pass federal anti-lynching laws and their platforms consistently called for a ban on lynching. Democrats successfully blocked those bills and their platforms never did condemn lynchings."

Further, the first grand wizard of the KKK was honored at the 1868 Democratic National Convention, no Democrats voted for the 14th Amendment to grant citizenship to former slaves and, to this day, the party website ignores those decades of racism, he said.

"Although it is relatively unreported today, historical documents are unequivocal that the Klan was established by Democrats and that the Klan played a prominent role in the Democratic Party," Barton writes in his book. "In fact, a 13-volume set of congressional investigations from 1872 conclusively and irrefutably documents that fact.

"The Klan terrorized black Americans through murders and public floggings; relief was granted only if individuals promised not to vote for Republican tickets, and violation of this oath was punishable by death," he said. "Since the Klan targeted Republicans in general, it did not limit its violence simply to black Republicans; white Republicans were also included."

Barton also has covered the subject in one episode of his American Heritage Series of television programs, which is being broadcast now on Trinity Broadcasting Network and Cornerstone Television.

Barton told WND his comments are not a condemnation or endorsement of any party or candidate, but rather a warning that voters even today should be aware of what their parties and candidates stand for.

His book outlines the aggressive pro-slavery agenda held by the Democratic Party for generations leading up to the Civil War, and how that did not die with the Union victory in that war of rebellion.

Even as the South was being rebuilt, the votes in Congress consistently revealed a continuing pro-slavery philosophy on the part of the Democrats, the book reveals.

Three years after Appomattox, the 14th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution, granting blacks citizenship in the United States, came before Congress: 94 percent of Republicans endorsed it.

History Of The Democrats And The KKK.....(Why the Democrats started the KKK)


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

Far-Left Group Calls For Murdering Republicans as Revenge For Florida School Shooting


----------



## Ray9 (Feb 16, 2018)

The intellectuals believe you can solve societal problems by going into schools and stretching condoms over cucumbers. It's not surprising that they think mass shootings can be prevented by taking away guns from law abiding citizens. 

Society is out of control as a result of the same central planning that fails in all socialist countries. Why do you think Trump got elected? The world is watching and after the sham investigation of Russian collusion is exposed the world will follow us as we return to building a peaceful civilization.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 16, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Please don't torture us with your absurd automobile strawman again. Forty years of that nonsense is enough


You may be tortured by truth but others are not...we have laws for buying guns...you must go through an *FBI back round check... *Cruz legally purchased his legal weapon after the *FBI* was given his name and his haunting you tube post...they let him slip through their fingers...they let the Vegas shooter buy hundreds of guns bump stocks and thousands of rounds of ammo in a three month period of time...until the FBI gets their shit together no new gun law will do anything to stop this...


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



But now the KKK is GOP and TRUMP defends them.  This is how things are currently.  I don't care about ancient history.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> But now the KKK is GOP and TRUMP defends them. This is how things are currently. I don't care about ancient history


Knowing and understanding history is essential in learning...not surprised that you don't care about it...and stop with the KKK shit everyone knows the KKK began in the democrat party...


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 16, 2018)

Former CIA Spy Who Carried Out A False Flag Attack Talks About False Flag Terrorism


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Says the moron who votes for the very people who want to get rid of our constitution.  Keep it up, Sealybunghead, and you too will join the ignore list.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 16, 2018)

bear513 said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



No, it's not.  You can go through all my posts and you'll never find one where I called for bans on guns or confiscation of guns.  Go ahead!  Look through all my posts.  You have that ability with the search function on this forum.  You're just a piece of shit, is all.  That's what this conversation is really about; how shitty of a garbage person you are.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

Ray9 said:


> The intellectuals believe you can solve societal problems by going into schools and stretching condoms over cucumbers. It's not surprising that they think mass shootings can be prevented by taking away guns from law abiding citizens.
> 
> Society is out of control as a result of the same central planning that fails in all socialist countries. Why do you think Trump got elected? The world is watching and after the sham investigation of Russian collusion is exposed the world will follow us as we return to building a peaceful civilization.



Are Conservative States' Sex Ed Programs Failing to Make the Grade?


----------



## Valerie (Feb 16, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > These shootings only serve the democrat agenda.   Are the democrats engineering these shootings?
> ...




babble, i noticed you often tell others to take their meds.

methinks you MUST BE projecting!


----------



## The Derp (Feb 16, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Airbags and seat belts have been around a long time now...what is lowering drunk driving deaths are a massive information campaign and enforcement operations like roadblocks and fines to bars and restaurants to reduce drunk driving...



All of which started just 40 years ago, which was my point.  That safety laws were passed and the result was a drop in drunk driving deaths.  So all you're doing is restating that which I already said, and trying to frame the point as yours.  What a fucking loser.




Rambunctious said:


> When the FBI continues to drop the ball and in doing so allow crazy people to buy guns we are not doing our best in regards to guns...every gun sale goes through an FBI back round check...they had this kid Cruz's name and still couldn't stop him from buying a gun and shooting up his school...



First of all, setting Cruz aside, if mental illness is to blame for mass shootings, then the _*solution*_ would be for free, open, and encouraged access to mental health treatment, therapy, and counseling for people.  Most people with mental illness _*either don't think they have mental illness or don't know they have it*_.  So that means they go without a diagnosis, which means they don't show up on a background check.  So how do you prevent mentally ill people, who don't think they're mentally ill, from getting a gun?  The _*only*_ answer is to mandate that all gun owners must subject themselves to a mental health evaluation.  After all, if you're saying mental illness is to blame, then the responsible gun owners should get themselves checked out for mental illness, right?




Rambunctious said:


> My belief is they didn't want to stop him just like they didn't want to stop the Vegas shooter...they knew he was amassing weapons at an unusual pace and never went to speak to him about it...just one visit to these potential shooters could go a long way to stopping this shit...



You believe the FBI deliberately let Cruz amass an arsenal and shoot up the school, to what end?  Paranoia is a sign of mental illness by the way, and this shit sounds downright paranoid.  As a "responsible gun owner" have you acted responsibly and gotten screened by a mental health professional?  Doesn't seem like it since you're a fucking lazy person.  You can't really call yourself a responsible gun owner if you're not going to be responsible enough to get tested for mental illness, which you blame for gun violence.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 16, 2018)

The Derp said:


> All of which started just 40 years ago, which was my point. That safety laws were passed and the result was a drop in drunk driving deaths. So all you're doing is restating that which I already said, and trying to frame the point as yours. What a fucking loser





The Derp said:


> You believe the FBI deliberately let Cruz amass an arsenal and shoot up the school, to what end?


To get people like you screaming for gun laws and restrictions in the hopes that total confiscation will follow...it's working on you...


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


How do you talk to morons who believe the shit you say?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

Ray9 said:


> The intellectuals believe you can solve societal problems by going into schools and stretching condoms over cucumbers. It's not surprising that they think mass shootings can be prevented by taking away guns from law abiding citizens.
> 
> Society is out of control as a result of the same central planning that fails in all socialist countries. Why do you think Trump got elected? The world is watching and after the sham investigation of Russian collusion is exposed the world will follow us as we return to building a peaceful civilization.


You mean the smart people?  Yea, I love how you cons can even make being smart a bad thing.  No wonder this society is fucked up.  We've been dumbed down.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I am talking to you , aren't I?  Fucking moron.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Ray9 said:
> 
> 
> > The intellectuals believe you can solve societal problems by going into schools and stretching condoms over cucumbers. It's not surprising that they think mass shootings can be prevented by taking away guns from law abiding citizens.
> ...


You are a perfect example of how well it has worked.....


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Ray9 said:
> ...



I am so sick of stupid Americans.  They call their congressman and complain.  They go on message boards.  They riot.  They shoot up schools.  And they host vigils.  But they won't do the one thing that matters and that's VOTE.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 16, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> To get people like you screaming for gun laws and restrictions in the hopes that total confiscation will follow...it's working on you...



Paranoia and delusion are signs of mental illness.  You need to be checked out by a mental health professional.  As a "responsible gun owner", why haven't you already?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 16, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, okay. Well, let's discuss gun control post-Las Vegas shooting.  That was back October first, yeah? Has it been long enough?
> ...



and so did the FBI know about Cruz, but did nothing. 

Then the sheriff calls on everyone to report any suspected behaviors such as Cruz, so they can prevent another tragedy before it happens


----------



## Valerie (Feb 16, 2018)

_"Notably, none of the [CURRENT]* policies ranked both effective and popular appear likely to have stopped yesterday's grisly shooting."_

None of These Popular Gun Control Proposals Would Have Prevented the Parkland Shooting


_Universal background checks? Nikolas Cruz—the man charged with the shootings—purchased his AR-15 legally at Sunrise Tactical Supply, according to a law enforcement official who spoke with the Associated Press. A special agent at the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives told The New York Times that* Cruz passed a federally mandated instant background check*, saying, *"No laws were violated in the procurement of this weapon."*_




uhh hello??  that's the whole fucking point.  i added the word [CURRENT] above*

if the federal requirement didn't demand INSTANT results, this shooting would have been easily prevented because this kid cruz was a well known psycho who openly made threats...  

the federal "system" failed and the NRA symps just shrug and mumble on about mental health.  (oh isn't it awful)


this isn't rocket science, people...... CHANGE the federal system and make people WAIT for permits.

GMAFB with the "gun-grabbing" fear mongering already, you fucking dumbo parrots.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

Drain the Swamp#QAnon on Twitter


----------



## Baz Ares (Feb 16, 2018)

Well, MAGA Does work.
*NIKOLAS CRUZTARGET PRACTICE ...Wearing 'Make America Great Again' Hat*

Florida shooter *Nikolas Cruz* used his backyard for target practice just months before he killed 17 students this week.

This video, shot in October by a neighbor, shows Cruz in his backyard shooting wearing a "Make America Great Again" hat.

The neighbor says cops were called to Cruz's home a number of times for "strange and violent behavior." There's a report out that cops were called 39 times.

Kids in the neighborhood are saying Cruz was unhinged, was violent toward animals and would fly off the handle for no apparent reason


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





> I am so sick of stupid Americans.


 There is a solution to your problem.


If more liberals would do what the picture says, then there wouldn't be miserable people left in the world, and it would be a happy place.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 16, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Well, MAGA Does work.
> *NIKOLAS CRUZTARGET PRACTICE ...Wearing 'Make America Great Again' Hat*
> 
> Florida shooter *Nikolas Cruz* used his backyard for target practice just months before he killed 17 students this week.
> ...





> There's a report out that cops were called 39 times.


 And you want US to give up OUR weapons, when the ineptness of Law Enforcement is right there.  No thank you, I will gladly keep my "Guns".
See how stupid the left is, they show over and over how worthless the government is  at protecting US then wants US to be disarmed and need the government to protect US.  Talk about mentally ill people...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 16, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't torture us with your absurd automobile strawman again. Forty years of that nonsense is enough
> ...



I am absolutely amazed at the level of ignorance that is routinely display on this board about matters of law.

1. You do NOT have to go through a background check to buy a gun from somebody who is not a licensed dealer. For crying out loud, that is one of the laws we want to change!
2. It is not illegal to post anything on social media unless it is a threat to a specific person, or persons.
3. it is not illegal to stockpile thousands of rounds of ammo and/or bumpstocks.
4. the FBI can not do anything to anyone who is not in the process of breaking the law. In fact, if they DID try to do something about the guy in Vegas, they would have been breaking the law, themselves.

Having said the above, how can you or anyone else claim that the gun problem is due to failure to enforce existing laws. In neither Florida, nor Vegas, was any law broken before the first shot was fired.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 16, 2018)

The failure isn't in gun laws.

The failure is on local law enforcement & FBI for not following up on a well known potential threat that had been reported numerous times. They should have taken some lessons from this story that happened just a day or two before. Thankfully our law enforcement did follow up and stop an even greater tragedy from happening.

Grandmother foils alleged school shooting plot in Washington state


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 16, 2018)

Some states DO require background checks thru an intermediate third party for private sales.

Private Gun Sale Laws by State - FindLaw 

*Some states require background checks for private sales, usually through a licensed intermediary, 
*


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



That's why we abort.  So why do you cry when we do?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> The failure isn't in gun laws.
> 
> The failure is on local law enforcement & FBI for not following up on a well known potential threat that had been reported numerous times. They should have taken some lessons from this story that happened just a day or two before. Thankfully our law enforcement did follow up and stop an even greater tragedy from happening.
> 
> Grandmother foils alleged school shooting plot in Washington state



We need a holistic solution to this problem.  You can never stop a nut from killing people but maybe if all they could buy was 10 round clips then maybe instead of 17 people killed it would only be 10.  That solution right there will save lives.  No question about it.  So why do Republicans insist on being able to have 20 round clips?  Don't answer that.  I know why.  It's because they want the most powerful gun they can get their hands on.  Well guess what?  From now on the most powerful guy you can get only holds 10 rounds.

And if you have a 20 round clip, keep it.  It used to be worth $1000 but now it's worth $2000 because they don't make them anymore.  If I owned a 20 round clip and they stopped making them, I'd be happy.  Just made my gun more valuable.  But in 2 or 10 or 20 years, American citizens can only purchase 10 round clips.

Very simple.

Next, register every gun.  No you can not buy a gun at a gun show.  You can purchase it but it will be about a month before you can pick up your gun, from the police station.

Americans get to vote on this in November.  Doesn't matter what you or I think.  Lets see what the voters think.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > The failure isn't in gun laws.
> ...




Better yet.........have law enforcement do their jobs so that NOBODY is killed


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



That is another piece of the puzzle.  This isn't something that one thing will solve.  Add them all up and we will drastically lower the number incidences.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

Trump haters : this is your styel. 

“To conquer a nation, first disarm it’s citizens.”
-Adolf Hitler


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

*Laura Loomer*‏ @LauraLoomer 17m17 minutes ago
BREAKING: @FBI says “a person close to” the #FloridaShooter contacted FBI on JANUARY 5 OF THIS YEAR to report concerns that Cruz might conduct a school shooting. FBI said they did NOT follow proper protocol in investigating the threat. How did FBI screw up this bad????


Laura Loomer on Twitter


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 16, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Its up to the States, California, New York and other liberal cess pools have background checks for private sales. Currently 9 states do so

Also, there was a law broken before the shots. The shooter did not honor the gun free zone at the school

-Geaux


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So just how would only having a 10 round clip stop something like this??? All he would do is to change out clips more often, it only takes seconds to change a clip.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 16, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...





> You do NOT have to go through a background check to buy a gun from somebody who is not a licensed dealer.


 The gun used in the Florida School Shooting was legally obtained with a FBI background check, you say it is the FAULT of the FBI?


> It is not illegal to post anything on social media unless it is a threat to a specific person, or persons.


 we see where black panthers want to kill white children, gangsta rap wanting white people shot, so should they be held accountable for inciting violence to school children?


> it is not illegal to stockpile thousands of rounds of ammo and/or bumpstocks.


 I have over 5000 rounds of ammo, and not one of those has killed a human being.....yet....Don't tempt me, by trying to enter my house illegally and take what isn't yours...


> In neither Florida, nor Vegas, was any law broken before the first shot was fired.


 So allow the government to take our weapons away from US then rely on the government to take care of US.  we haven't achieved the "Minority Report" as of yet.

you are such a stupid person...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 16, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Absolutely, so there really is no reason to ban guns of commercial aircraft, either.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 177116
> 
> *Laura Loomer*‏ @LauraLoomer 17m17 minutes ago
> BREAKING: @FBI says “a person close to” the #FloridaShooter contacted FBI on JANUARY 5 OF THIS YEAR to report concerns that Cruz might conduct a school shooting. FBI said they did NOT follow proper protocol in investigating the threat. How did FBI screw up this bad????
> ...



^^that^^ 

and the fact of the local cops having been to his house 39 times in the months before this. Everybody knew he was a disaster waiting to happen, and nobody did a damn thing to stop it.


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 16, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


I got lost in the translation

-Geaux


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 16, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Anda, you have blood on your hands as if you had opened the door to the school for this kid. I know that you don't acknowledge, or even believe that. But you will only post your pro gun crap on an anonymous message board. If you were not part of the problem, you would not have any reservations about standing in front of these grieving parents and spouting your 2nd amendment crap.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

So much information going on about this kid...................


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 16, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


How convenient.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 16, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


No you have blood on your hand for voting for the 1/2 white faggot that incited violence to US citizens.  You don't see me out there wanting to punish my enemies, .....yet, but keep it up and you might get lucky, punk.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 16, 2018)

Select teachers trained in firearms use and safety should carry concealed in each of our schools.

THIS is the solution.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 16, 2018)

Circe said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these guys can be terrorism by proxy, i.e. they just read up on something, decided it matched their nuttery, and followed through in its name. To me that isn't real terrorism, that's some nutter just looking for an excuse.
> ...


ANTIFA and the dems target and encourage the mentally ill.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Select teachers trained in firearms use and safety should carry concealed in each of our schools.
> 
> THIS is the solution.


Not much talk of that in the MSM.  As usual, liberals are clueless when it comes to guns, crime, police, etc.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 16, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


*Criminals Are Incurable Enemies of Mankind*

We don't need prisons, we need morgues.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Wow.  Where to begin.  Ok, no it does not take seconds to reload.  Especially when you are nervous.  You can't even imagine being the shooter no matter how many times you've played grand theft auto.  Ever see the quick and the dead?  Clint Eastwood said it wasn't the fastest shot that won most gun fights it's the calm shooter.  Clint wasn't fast but he carefully killed everyone in the room while they all shit their pants and tried to shoot quick.  

And in those seconds when you are reloading, a couple people might get away.  Even if it saves one life per shooting, isn't that worth it?  

Yesterday the students said "when we heard him reloading the teacher said run and we all got away".  If he had a 100 round gun they wouldn't have had that chance.  

You gun nuts have to stop being so stupid and stubborn.  You don't see the difference between a 10 round clip and a 20?  Then lets give you a 5 round clip.  I'm sure you don't see the difference between a 5 and 20 round clip so I'm sure you will be completely happy with a 5 round clip.  You just said it makes no difference to you.  

Oh, so now you see the difference?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 177129
> 
> So much information going on about this kid...................



Who's fault is it if the KKK comes out and tells us he attended their training camps and then it turns out the KKK lied?  It's not the medias fault.


----------



## EGR one (Feb 16, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "If we ban guns they will just find another way."
> 
> Then let them find another way. Let them try to kill dozens in a matter of minutes with a goddamn butter knife. Let them hurl stones. Let's force mass murders to get creative as hell. Because I'm tired of it being easy for them.



I seriously doubt that a person killed or maimed with a rock, a club, or a chainsaw, would feel better because they were not shot with a gun.  A child I went to school with was killed with a bow and arrow.  Is that somehow a lesser tragedy than someone who was killed with a gun?

You should question your fascination with numbers.  Dozens being killed is no more horrific than one being killed, and the timeline is immaterial. Victims suffer individually and not in groups.  The same applies to the people that love them.

Each student and teacher died alone, just as tragically as the eight year old killed on her front porch by a stray bullet from gang bangers.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yeah I know the difference between 10 & 20 rounds possibly making some kind of difference in the number of victims BUT what you don't seem to understand is THIS COULD HAVE BEEN PREVENTED if law enforcement & FBI did their jobs, NOBODY would have been killed that day. Sounds like a better target to aim for than more pointless gun control. 

I don't care how many changes, updates & more rules you put on gun ownership.......it's not going to stop the killing until the actual problems leading up to it are addressed. Otherwise you're only putting a bandaid over a deep festering sore that will never go away


----------



## EGR one (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The racist Democrats of the sixties are still the racist Democrats of today.  The lie that racist Democrats changed to Republicans is a farce on it's face.  But, it does demonstrate just how easily some people can be duped when they hear what they want to hear.  The Democrat party created that lie, and their pawns in the lame stream media pushed it.  You should ask yourself why you believe something that doesn't really make sense.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

This is the leftist MENTALITY,,  PATHETIC


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

EGR one said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



It makes perfect sense.  Blacks used to vote GOP.  When they switched parties because the Democrats pushed for civil rights, the white Republican racists switched to the GOP.  It's called the southern strategy.  

How come when the white nationalist KKK racists who are clearly Trump supporters ran over that ANTIFA girl Trump and the KKK said those white racists were "good people".

Your comment that the KKK vote Democratic is laughable.  I don't know how to talk to someone who comes from your world.  A world where right is wrong, up is down and stupid thinks it's smart.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> This is the leftist MENTALITY,,  PATHETIC
> 
> View attachment 177150


Denise is so right.  If you are going to defend the status quote it should be your kids that get killed in these incidences.  You've asked for it.

But who cares what she "wishes".  Wishes don't do shit.  She needs to vote.  I need to vote.  And everyone who doesn't want common sense gun legislation needs to vote.  I'll go with whatever voters decide.  If you guys win, then the cry babies need to shut their fucking mouths.  

They remind me of the black lives matter pussies who cried all 2016 and then didn't show up to vote Democratic.  They get what they deserve.

I supported free Obamacare for poor people.  Then poor people didn't show up and vote for Hillary.  I hope you take that shit way.

So lets all vote for gun regulations in November.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



That's all we can do is put  a bandaid on the wound.  Why?  Because I and most Americans wants the right to own a gun.  That means if I want to go shoot up  a place I can.  But right now the most I have is a 5 round gun and it is a pain in the ass to reload.  It takes me 1 minute to reload and that's when I'm not nervous.    

So what I'm proposing wouldn't have saved those 17 lives last night but it may have saved 5 or 10.  

And yes, lets do what you are asking us to do too.  If the FBI dropped the ball lets hold them accountable.  

Didn't the FBI just drop the ball the last time too?  I seem to recall they were warned but didn't follow up on a prior incident.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

TEXAS: School district posts warnings teachers may be armed


----------



## EGR one (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You don't have a clue as to what the southern strategy was, and the Democrats did not push for civil rights.  Go back and look at who voted for the civil rights act, and who voted against it.

The southern strategy was no more than a cost benefit political decision by the Nixon campaign.  They did not think that they could win the Black vote in the South, so they decided not to spend campaign money on a lost cause.  They put that money into winning the White voters in the South.  No different than Republicans deciding not to put campaign money into New York or California, or Democrats deciding not to put campaign dollars into deep red states.  

The Republican party stupidly allowed the Democrat party to spread a big lie because they didn't think the masses would believe the lie.  they did not count on the power of the lame stream press, and it has cost them the Black vote for decades.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

OH IMAGINE that the same sob's who tried keeping POT from being legal in many states pushing fake information to keep peopel stupid about pot. 

*It isn’t surprising the mainstream media – and late night entertainers – focus on guns instead of SSRIs linked to mass shootings given that they’re well-funded by drug makers.*

Virtually every suspected mass shooter was on psychiatric drugs, yet the mainstream media – which is funded by Big Pharma ad revenue – conveniently buries this fact.

That’s likely because Big Pharma spent nearly $6 billion on TV, magazine and digital advertisements in 2016 alone, a healthy sum ad-dependent news outlets cannot ignore.

In fact, the media is so dependent on this ad revenue that some outlets have even launched “health content businesses” to attract consumers targeted by Big Pharma.


There are hundreds of cases of violence committed by persons taking psychiatric drugs, as documented by sites such as SSRIStories.org, in addition to the suspected mass shooters who were on SSRIs:


Alleged Las Vegas gunman Stephen Paddock was on anti-depressants,

Charleston shooter Dylann Roof was reportedly taking a drug that has been linked with sudden outbursts of violence,

Ft. Hood gunman Ivan Lopez was taking psychiatric medication before he “snapped,” as Infowars confirmed in a press conference,

Washington Navy Yard shooter Aaron Alexis “had been treated…. by the Veterans Administration for his mental problems,” according to USA Today, which didn’t bother to mention the VA normally “treats” mental issues with SSRIs,

And other mass shooters on SSRIs include Columbine killer Eric Harris and ‘Batman’ shooter James Holmes.
“SSRIs, or selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors, are the pharmaceutical companies latest cash cows,” wrote Dr. Moira Dolan. “Their use has skyrocketed in the last 10 years.”

“Ni

Mind-Altering Drug Makers Fund Anti-Gun Media


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 16, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


You talk about ignorance? 
1. We are talking about Cruz...he bought his rifle legally and there was indeed an FBI background check...they had his name...they had a complaint...they did nothing...

2. I guarantee you if you threaten a senator or congressman on YouTube the FBI will be at your door the very next day...threaten a school and no one cares?

3. I didn't day it was illegal to stock pile weapons but it should have raised concerns in the FBI...in fact it did...they took notice enough to have a paper trail on the Vegas shooter but did nothing...not even a interview...

4. You are so wrong on number 4 I will let that one go...


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

EGR one said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > EGR one said:
> ...



That's a bit ridiculous.  We see every year that the Republican party is racist towards blacks.  Just wanting to do away with affirmative action makes you the right party for blacks to vote against.  I don't want to hear how AA isn't fair towards whites.  Us liberals and blacks are too stupid to buy that shit.  

So we aren't so stupid we buy your bs.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






Once again bullshit , Jimmy Carter won the South, the new rednecks wanted something the Democrats refused to do give them manufacturing jobs , that's why the started to vote republican


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





BS the north is way more racist and segergated then the South is in the year 2018..




The Democrat party would be dead today if they didn't have racism, everyone knows that.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > EGR one said:
> ...



Someone made that claim back in 2016 and it turned out to be bullshit.  I can't remember the state or the cities but I think it was in Alabama.  And it doesn't even matter because this is true all over south.  All over the south you will find influential middle class white neighborhoods and right next to them poor black communities.  Why are you cutting the blacks off from economic opportunity?  Are you suggesting the blacks are too stupid to become middle class?  Because I'm claiming you white southerners have cut them off from the economic opportunity.  

And actually, blacks are starting to move into White neighborhoods both here and up north.  Tyey need to.  We all know blacks don't do well running their own cities.  Not their fault because they don't have the money to pay higher taxes so they have better schools and police.  It's good they are moving to our neighborhoods.  And yes, in Michigan we left Detroit when blacks moved in.  We got to stop doing that.  That's why crime goes up.  If we stay put the criminal element won't take over.  

Birmingham changes as blacks move to the suburbs


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 16, 2018)

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > EGR one said:
> ...



Clemon won a huge victory against school segregation in Jefferson County in 1971, but had to argue the case again this year, after yet another community fought to split from the county’s school system.

From Alabama to California, rich communities are bringing back school segregation.

Don't act like whites and blacks live in harmony where you live bro.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...







you never lived down here bro








38 years Chicago area, racist and segergated as hell



14 years down in South Carolina, we live next to each other, we worked together, we play together, we hang out together in bars , church and waffle house.











You don't know shit about america


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 16, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






Yeah it's liberals moving to Alabama bringing their rasisim and segergation with them...



Liberals like I always said are like vultures they destroy their homes move on and destroy that place also


----------



## MindWars (Feb 16, 2018)

Intellihub on Twitter

And here again another issues that goes right over the heads of sheep " DRILL"


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> These threads--after every shooting..are as stylized and as meaningless as Kabuki theater.
> 
> It's mind-numbingly stupid.


Says the guy who just joined in November.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


I’m talking about regulations. Get someone to explain it to you.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 16, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > These threads--after every shooting..are as stylized and as meaningless as Kabuki theater.
> ...


***yawn*** 

Are you so butt-ignorant as to think that this is the only place online one sees comments on these matter?

Or are you such an ass as to think that this is the only place that matters?

Or --...well fill in the blanks..I guess. A quick review of your posts reveals zero originality and a slavish adherence to the slobber that drips from the mouths of the talking heads....so I guess my questions are rhetorical.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2018)

if you think terrorists and lunatics will be stopped by a small plastic "GUN FREE" sign, you're either stupid or living in la la land!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2018)

"Between 1998 and 2017, the NRA spent $200 million on all political activities combined. Unions spent $1.7 billion on politics in the 2016 cycle alone." - Wacky Ben Shapiro


----------



## DrLove (Feb 17, 2018)

The latest on Dear Nikolas - guess we can now put to bed that he was a radical Muslim 

*"I hate jews, ni**ers, immigrants"*

Racism was a constant theme in the chat group, which was called "Murica (American flag emoji) (eagle emoji) great" -- a name it was given by Cruz.

The hatred he and others in the group espoused met little resistance from its active members. In one part of the group chat, Cruz wrote that he hated, "jews, ni**ers, immigrants."

He talked about killing Mexicans, keeping black people in chains and cutting their necks. The statements were not made in jest. 

There are hundreds of racist messages, racist memes and racist Instagram videos posted in the group. 

One member even joked about Cruz's particular venomousness, saying that although he hated black people, too, he didn't "to a point I wanna kill the (sic) like nick."

Cruz said he hated black people simply because they were black; Cruz hated Jews because he believed they wanted to destroy the world.

After one member expressed hatred for gay people, Cruz agreed, saying, "Shoot them in the back of head." 

White women drew Cruz's hatred as well, specifically those in interracial relationships, whom he referred to repeatedly as traitors.​
Group chat messages show school shooter obsessed with race, violence and guns - CNN


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 17, 2018)

EGR one said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


*Holden Caulfield
*
The spoiled Oedipal sons of rich Conservatives took over Liberalism.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2018)

"Do you want Congress to DO something? The Gun Violence Restraining Order Act would give law enforcement the ability to restrict access to guns for people in crisis. It's already saving lives in states that have it. Experts say it could have stopped the shooting in Florida." - Maxine Waters

Gun restraining order might have thwarted Florida shooting: experts


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 17, 2018)

You want a solution, people?

Stop treating it as a game of cowboys and Indians squaring off against one another instead of the scourge of school shootings. 

 Simple minded people rely on simple solutions. This is a complex issue and requires a response more complex than can be addressed by all the simple minded partisans playing their childish games of finger pointing.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2018)

We always search for answers after a tragedy like this. In this case one of the policy solutions is obvious. Red Flag Law could’ve made a difference.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/five-states-allow-guns-to-be-seized-before-someone-can-commit-violence/2018/02/16/78ee4cc8-128c-11e8-9570-29c9830535e5_story.html


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2018)

"17-yr-old female arrested for Terrorism Hoax and False Personation, after creating fake social media account to post school shooting threats. She is now locked up in a juvenile detention facility." - Oklahoma City Police


----------



## idb (Feb 18, 2018)

MindWars said:


> The SCUM bag TRUMP HATERS they are beyond pathetic skanks.
> 
> View attachment 177031
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## idb (Feb 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Having breathlessly reported that Florida gunman Nikolas Cruz was a member of a white supremacist group, media outlets across the world failed to issue retractions when it emerged that this story was completely fake news.*
> ...


If you can't trust fine people like the KKK, who can you trust?


----------



## MindWars (Feb 18, 2018)

idb said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > The SCUM bag TRUMP HATERS they are beyond pathetic skanks.
> ...



Link for what?


----------



## idb (Feb 18, 2018)

MindWars said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


This poor man being harassed.
I assume you've researched it rather than just taking a Twitter post at face value.
I've noticed recently that there seems to be a lot of disinformation on social media.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 18, 2018)

idb said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



That depends on who the sources are, and who you go to though.  

They still have the authentic blue check mark, and also I don't grab information from anybody out there.   

Julians site is his site, but I get what your are saying and why. 

Aside from the meme, I always provide links.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 19, 2018)

Don’t let anyone tell you that there isn’t hope. That we can’t fight for change and win. There is and we can. We CAN get gun safety reforms to save lives if our leaders show courage. 

"The NRA Can Be Beat"
Opinion | The N.R.A. Can Be Beat


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 21, 2018)

"What if the finance industry — credit card companies like Visa, Mastercard and American Express; credit card processors like First Data; and banks like JPMorgan Chase and Wells Fargo — were to effectively set new rules for the sales of guns in America?'

For example, Visa, which published a 71-page paper in 2016 espousing its “corporate responsibility,” could easily change its terms of service to say that it won’t do business with retailers that sell assault weapons, high-capacity magazines and bump stocks, which make semiautomatic rifles fire faster. (Even the National Rifle Association has said it would support tighter restrictions on bump stocks.)

If Mastercard were to do the same, assault weapons would be eliminated from virtually every firearms store in America because otherwise the sellers would be cut off from the credit card system." - New York Times


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 21, 2018)

"Forget about background checks. In Maryland you essentially have to go through a licensing process that can take months to even purchase a gun for your home (not to carry). Look at the results. Baltimore is the most violent city in the country" - President Trump


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Feb 21, 2018)

The White House meeting today shows the difference between the whacky Liberal's and their stupid solutions and the genius of President Trump.  He is going to arm the teachers as that is the only way to stop a shooter.  It takes 7 to 10 minutes before th cops to respond.  That is wasted time.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Feb 21, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "What if the finance industry — credit card companies like Visa, Mastercard and American Express; credit card processors like First Data; and banks like JPMorgan Chase and Wells Fargo — were to effectively set new rules for the sales of guns in America?'
> 
> For example, Visa, which published a 71-page paper in 2016 espousing its “corporate responsibility,” could easily change its terms of service to say that it won’t do business with retailers that sell assault weapons, high-capacity magazines and bump stocks, which make semiautomatic rifles fire faster. (Even the National Rifle Association has said it would support tighter restrictions on bump stocks.)
> 
> If Mastercard were to do the same, assault weapons would be eliminated from virtually every firearms store in America because otherwise the sellers would be cut off from the credit card system." - New York Times


I and millions of people will cut up our VISAs and MasterCards.  Don't fuck with the 2nd.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 21, 2018)

Right wing "solutions" tend to cover a wide range:

Hilarious
nonsensical
bizarre
unreal
dangerous

One kid pointed out what Australia did:

Australia hasn't had a fatal mass shooting since 1996. Here's what it did.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 21, 2018)

Two of the worst solutions:

one:  Load Teachers with weapons.

Yea, let's make them the first target. 

two:  Metal detectors, x ray machines and lots and lots of security guards.

First of all, Republicans would make teachers buy their own weapons.

Second, those machines and extra guards would never happen.  Republicans would never, ever allow that much money to be spent on other people's children, which to Republicans,is just a waste of money.  We have needy billionaires we have to help first.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 21, 2018)

There is no such thing as a "responsible gun owner"; there are only degrees of gun ownership negligence.


----------



## The Derp (Feb 21, 2018)

deanrd said:


> two:  Metal detectors, x ray machines and lots and lots of security guards.



Prison...what you're describing can also be used to describe a prison.  Kinda gives you a clue into their mentality, doesn't it?


----------



## deanrd (Feb 21, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> The White House meeting today shows the difference between the whacky Liberal's and their stupid solutions and the genius of President Trump.  He is going to arm the teachers as that is the only way to stop a shooter.  It takes 7 to 10 minutes before th cops to respond.  That is wasted time.


The "tards" solution.

When the problem is guns, the answer is more guns.

Arm the teachers.

How many teachers want that?
How many  teachers would start shooting the students claiming the student made them "scared"?  This may work for  a Zimmerman who chased down and murdered a black child armed with Skittles and a soda pop.  White kids are another matter.  You would definitely go to prison.
Wouldn't the teacher be the first one shot?
What if the teacher goes crazy?  You want to arm them and send them into a class full of unarmed children?
Sorry teacher no raise and no benefits.  But here is a bright and shiny brand new gun with a magazine that holds 60 bullets.  Double the number of unarmed children setting in your class.
Now go do your job and teach them a lesson.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 21, 2018)

The Derp said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > two:  Metal detectors, x ray machines and lots and lots of security guards.
> ...


A dystonian kind of authoritarian America is what Republicans want for the country.  They are already preparing the way.
Voter suppression
Racism
Arm the police so they look like the military.
X ray machines
Metal Detectors
The GOP is giving us a full out war on the American way of life pretending it's all about protecting a white majority.  But that's not it.  The GOP base may think it is, but party elite are simply brown shirts in Brookes Bros Suits.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 21, 2018)

Was thinking today, and I know it's going to happen this ban on bumpstocks now, and that is great (no need for that to easily fall into the hands of anyone that decides to use a semi-automatic weapon that has been made (through modification), into an almost automatic weapon.. Especially one that can lay down so many rounds per minute upon the innocent citizens as being a weapon of choice now to do so, and to do it for nefarious/murderous purposes)..

IT'S about time. And we don't need silencers or such as add on's either, in which people want to add to their barrels... It makes the weapons far more dangerous in society if were to fall into the hands of a serial killer or worse..... What say y'all ????

Ok now here is another idea maybe.... How about two round clips for all domestic firearms or guns in the U.S. ????  In this idea one can still have as many clips as they want....   The idea is that if a bad guy gets one of these gun's AR-15 for example, and he decides to kill as many as he can with it, then at least the murdering psycho would have to reload the weapon after two rounds are fired each time.

This then gives the fired upon or those under attack (if the attacker only has the one weapon smuggled in due to a much tighter security situation added), it gives them a much longer needed time in order to take advantage of the "break" / clip change, in order to rush the attacker and bring him down hopefully.

From the California bank robbery gone bad shoot out back in February 28, 1997 to current, we have all witnessed what modified weapons can do in society when fall into the wrong hands.

The M-1 rifle used during WW2, only had an 8 round clip for war. The Mauser bolt action had a 5 shot stripper clip used during war. The streets of America shouldn't be representative of a war that has guns that could be used in a war in order to kill many, and worse are being found or used upon the streets by psycho's whom wants to kill us for all sorts of reasons now.......Instead the streets should be representative of peace for our citizens, and safety for our children in order to go about it as a free society upon those streets.

Wonder what the weapons of choice have been on the streets of Chicago etc. ??

Not for banning guns ever, but for making them safer for the streets of our country when or after things go wrong.

In summary -. Ban bumpstocks or modifications made to a weapon after factory in which the product was made, and then after it was sold to the citizenry.

No modifying unless approved by law to do so. Limiting clips to two rounds per clip for domestic use, and no modifications allowed. A person can have more than one clip per weapon though, but no more than 3 for the weapon as in specific to the weapon.

All weapons currently would still be allowed, but without clips that hold more than two rounds per clip or two shots per weapon (a double barrel shotgun for example). This should solve the issue for those wanting to ban guns, and it should solve the issue for those wanting to keep their guns.

We need the other things talked about as well in the new debate now started over the FLA shooting.

A compromise maybe ?

I would rather see us take the guns only from the bad guy's, but the PC crowd won't have it because they will claim that they (the radical killers once caught or in some cases before hand) are human beings also y'all know, and that we are just doing it because they (fill in the blank), figure that we are just stomping all over them in this country, and doing so because they are minorities etc, and that they can't stop us from doing so because we control to many guns and wealth in this country, and they hate the fact that we might always will have that wealth and control.. That's their dilemma in all of this they figure.

Trust me y'all, I don't think we should have to let the bad guy's win ever, but this might be the only way we have left in order to keep our guns of choice, and to stop these idiots from slaughtering the Innocents when they get their evil hands upon a good person's guns/weapon(s).


----------



## MindWars (Feb 21, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Was thinking today, and I know it's going to happen this ban on bumpstocks now, and that is great (no need for that to easily fall into the hands of anyone that decides to use a semi-automatic weapon that has been made (through modification), into an almost automatic weapon.. Especially one that can lay down so many rounds per minute upon the innocent citizens as being a weapon of choice now to do so, and to do it for nefarious/murderous purposes)..
> 
> IT'S about time. And we don't need silencers or such as add on's either, in which people want to add to their barrels... It makes the weapons far more dangerous in society if were to fall into the hands of a serial killer or worse..... What say y'all ????
> 
> ...



I kind of thing a false flag is coming  something to do with guns which will make the sheep go even more irate than they already  are.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 21, 2018)

*How come the mainstream media is giving most of its attention to a handful of gun control activists out of the nearly 2900 students who attend Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School?*

You’d think that mainstream reporters would be interviewing as many students as they can who were present at the Feb. 14 shooting in Parkland, Fla., but no: the current media coverage is revolving around a group of teenage gun control advocates.
Why’s the Media Focusing on Gun Control Activists Out of 2900 Students?


----------



## MindWars (Feb 21, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Was thinking today, and I know it's going to happen this ban on bumpstocks now, and that is great (no need for that to easily fall into the hands of anyone that decides to use a semi-automatic weapon that has been made (through modification), into an almost automatic weapon.. Especially one that can lay down so many rounds per minute upon the innocent citizens as being a weapon of choice now to do so, and to do it for nefarious/murderous purposes)..
> 
> IT'S about time. And we don't need silencers or such as add on's either, in which people want to add to their barrels... It makes the weapons far more dangerous in society if were to fall into the hands of a serial killer or worse..... What say y'all ????
> 
> ...




I just saw this one come out 

Bump stock prices jump after Trump proposes ban, report says


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 21, 2018)

Also deadly gangs in this nation need to be dis-banned and made completely illegal forevermore in this country, and especially in public schools. Now there is a difference in gangs and groups who unite under righteous and legit upright causes. We must not confuse the two. Gangs with illegal weapons are a serious threat that has been ignored for WAYyyyyyyyyyyy to long in this country.

No American's or their children should have to suffer gang's in this country.  If the civil rights movement is causing any of this stuff to get a pass under the protection of that cause or movement, then it needs to be revisited in order to address these issues, and how we as a nation should be looking to seperate those supposed protections from that gang for whom thinks that it has protections under that movement or federal legislation.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 21, 2018)

MindWars said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Was thinking today, and I know it's going to happen this ban on bumpstocks now, and that is great (no need for that to easily fall into the hands of anyone that decides to use a semi-automatic weapon that has been made (through modification), into an almost automatic weapon.. Especially one that can lay down so many rounds per minute upon the innocent citizens as being a weapon of choice now to do so, and to do it for nefarious/murderous purposes)..
> ...


 .Yep, it is time for gun lovers to get one for their collections now. Then they will have to keep them there under lock and key until the culture changes again.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 21, 2018)

deanrd said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


You can attribute a few of those to scum we let into this country, and in your case, the scum that is born here.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 23, 2018)

parents might know their children longer than anyone else and understand their impulses better than anyone but that's not the same thing as actually knowing what they're doing at any given moment. we need better parenting!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 23, 2018)

why can't technology that's commercially available and acceptable for more mundane purposes be used to ensure safety??

if we develop technology that you can't unlock your phone unless you've got the right fingerprint, why can't we do it for guns? if a child can't open a bottle of aspirin, we should make sure they can't pull a trigger on a gun.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 26, 2018)

people are not going to church. people are not being taught God. you can tell that by the respect that's given when you pray.

the homes are not the incubators they used to be. to actually nurture children and give them all the tools they need to begin in the world without robbin and stealin and killin. a lot of them are mimicking what they see. we have a lot of teenage mothers who don't know anything about parenting. they don't have the help to help them parent because their mothers are very young. you've got grandmothers who are 32 because kids are having babies so young. nobody knows anything about being a parent at that age. kids are growing up on their own and being taught that the world owes them something.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 26, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> people are not going to church. people are not being taught God. you can tell that by the respect that's given when you pray.
> 
> the homes are not the incubators they used to be. to actually nurture children and give them all the tools they need to begin in the world without robbin and stealin and killin. a lot of them are mimicking what they see. we have a lot of teenage mothers who don't know anything about parenting. they don't have the help to help them parent because their mothers are very young. you've got grandmothers who are 32 because kids are having babies so young. nobody knows anything about being a parent at that age. kids are growing up on their own and being taught that the world owes them something.


 .Kids that are growing up on their own, are then being raised by Hollyweird, and trying to be accepted so bad that they are vulnerable to getting involved with the wrong crowd or individuals.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 8, 2018)

Americans are saying we fight the injustice and realise it's there, but we love our country, we applaud the progress we've made, as it's a pathway to success. 

DON'T abandon your children.

DON'T get pregnant at 14.

DON'T allow your neighborhoods to deteriorate into free fire zones.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 8, 2018)

#1053: it can. cooking oil.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 8, 2018)

it takes a village to raise a child. but most people don't live in villages. many live in impoverished, isolated urban communities, and few Americans, really want to talk honestly and practically about what to do to raise a child in those conditions.

after a 16 year old was shot in Dallas, a person commented: "i have 2 adult kids and there's no way they would've been walking  out on the streets after dark, AND i always knew where they were. i blame the victims, all parents can do better"

the boy in question was accompanying his friend on a short walk home to his grandmother's house. his mom knew exactly where he was. she just couldn't save him.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 10, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Americans are saying we fight the injustice and realise it's there, but we love our country, we applaud the progress we've made, as it's a pathway to success.
> 
> DON'T abandon your children.
> 
> ...


 .The not allowing your neighborhood to go to hell has become a major problem these days.  As the government tries to find housing for millions of impoverished citizens, many lower working middle class community's are being devastated by poverty sprawl. Once the government gets a foothold in your community or neighborhood, it's all you can do in order to try and get out before you lose your entire life's investment, and history in the situation.

The working middle class and upper middle classes are running out of places to take their investments to, especially when the government is staying right on their heels.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 10, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Americans are saying we fight the injustice and realise it's there, but we love our country, we applaud the progress we've made, as it's a pathway to success.
> ...



i'm talking about something else. i'm talking about these folks who cry when their son is standing there in an orange jumpsuit. where were you when he was 2, 12, and 18? how come you didn't know he had pistol? these folks are not parenting. they're buying shit for their kids, like 500$ sneakers. they wouldn't spend 500$ on Hooked On Phonics.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 10, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


 .Yes, and you said don't allow your neighborhood to turn into a free fire zone.. I responded.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 10, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



these shootings reflect the collective death wish of a community incapable and unwilling to take care of its young.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 15, 2018)

Shaquille O'Neal: Put More Police Officers in Schools Instead of Banning Guns


----------



## badger2 (Mar 15, 2018)

Coking oil is cheaper than Rollers.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 23, 2018)

David Hogg on what Stoneman Douglas High School is like now: "It's a prison" due to levels of security and surveillance.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 23, 2018)

Problematic is the idea of placing police as symbols for the superego physically in schools. The prisoners are also afraid to speak of automatic alerting systems, which have been ignored at USMB, while Wisconsin legislation moves via background checks, which is not sufficient: State Journal, "Reps Pass School Security Bill."...'which would establish a new Office of School Safety at the state Department of Justice and give it $100 million to provide one-time grants to school districts for security measures.'

When other technologies finally rival guns, police, etc., there will be an exodus from tradition and towards the money.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 24, 2018)

"There are plenty of necessary resources and supplies that we should be giving our nation’s teachers. Weapons are not one of them." - Unhinged Patty Murray


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 24, 2018)

"Today many are peacefully exercising their #1A right to march for gun ban. Many support gun ban. But many others see it as infringement of #2A that won’t prevent shootings. Protest is good way of making a point,but making a change will require both sides finding common ground" - Little Marco Rubio


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 6, 2018)

What's Really Needed in America? Gun Control or Heart Control?


----------



## basquebromance (May 5, 2018)

"Congressman Eric Swalwell has proposed outlawing “military-style semiautomatic assault weapons” and forcing existing owners to sell their weapons or face prosecution."

Democratic congressman: Force gun owners to get rid of assault weapons


----------



## basquebromance (May 21, 2018)

we need:

_10 percent tax on all firearms sales
_federal age of gun ownership raised to 21 
_more mental health spending...the shooter at Sante Fe and Stoneman Dougman needed help


----------



## August West (May 21, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> we need:
> 
> _10 percent tax on all firearms sales
> _federal age of gun ownership raised to 21
> _more mental health spending...the shooter at Sante Fe and Stoneman Dougman needed help


I would add mandatory training/instruction as we do with drivers licenses.


----------



## Pop23 (May 21, 2018)

August West said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > we need:
> ...



10 Million dollar insurance policy on each SSRI antidepressant prescription written should do the trick


----------



## basquebromance (May 21, 2018)

how about these kids instead of looking for someone else to solve their problems, why don't they take CPR classes?! and stand up to bullies. see how you can help the situation!


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2018)

why can't we title guns like cars??

issues like licensing and registration, we need to consider!


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 6, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> why can't we title guns like cars??
> 
> issues like licensing and registration, we need to consider!




No...cars are not a Right.......any fee for the exercise of a Right is unConstitutional.....Murdock v Pennsylvania.  Registration is just the first step to confiscation, and besides, there is no reason to register guns......cops don't need it, criminals won't do it...


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 6, 2018)

August West said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > we need:
> ...




Yes...just like democrats required Literacy Tests to vote....typical left wing attempt to keep people from exercising a Right.  The Europeans do this, and their mandatory training is so excessive only the rich can afford the time and money to own the few hunting shotguns they are allowed.


----------



## August West (Jun 7, 2018)

2aguy said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > why can't we title guns like cars??
> ...


It sounds like you`re paranoid not to mention brainwashed with your "first step to confiscation" nonsense. Paranoia is a recognized symptom of mental disease. Should people with a mental disease be allowed to play with guns at all? Of course not.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 7, 2019)

Witchit said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > It's just too obvious.
> ...


----------------------------------------   probably , hopefully its going to take awhile [years] to put new rules , laws and regulation in place IMO .   And that's a good thing for Older Gun Owners many of them dead and gone by the time the rules are in place .  And then anti gunner finally realizing because of political events [somewhere] that they NEED some effective and efficient GUNS but can't get them  .  [chuckle]


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

August West said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




Gun Registration was used in Germany, Britain, Australia, Canada, Britain, France, New York, California.......so we know how it is done....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

August West said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > we need:
> ...



That turns gun ownership into a privilege instead of a right. FAIL! Next!


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> why can't we title guns like cars??
> 
> issues like licensing and registration, we need to consider!




1)  Guns and their use are a Right, you can't license the exercise of a Right.....as the democrats found when they tried to implement Poll Taxes and Literacy tests against Blacks to keep them from voting.

2)  Neither one is usefull or stops criminals or mass shooters....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Cruz should have been in Chattahoochee way before he went and bought a gun, but Obama's "PROMISE" policy being implemented by Sheriff Scott Israel kept Cruz off of the state's radar because his violent assaults weren't reported properly.

In my county, if the cops come to your house more than 3x, somebody's going to jail.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

August West said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > we need:
> ...




Criminals won't get the training, or instruction...like they don't do now........and mass shooters will happily comply with all of that....then do their mass shootings....

Nothing you suggest is smart or intelligent...just words to stampede the uninformed into giving you one more step in gun control...


----------



## August West (Aug 7, 2019)

2aguy said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > why can't we title guns like cars??
> ...


Got it. Shooters have rights but a classroom full of 2nd graders not so much.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

August West said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



They're not adults, but the ones into whose care they have been placed are.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

August West said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Until you actually commit a crime, you fascist, you are not a criminal.   Mass shooters tend not to commit any other crime before the mass shooting, except for the Parkland shooter, and he was allowed to go free because of you buddy obama and his Promise Policy, where they wanted to reduce crime numbers for teens, by simply not arresting them for actual crimes.......that cost 18 people their lives......that's on you and him....

As to 2nd graders.....who said they don't have Rights?   It is already against the law to murder them....except if they are a baby in the womb...then they can be murdered, but not after....


----------



## pismoe (Aug 7, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> we need:
> 
> _10 percent tax on all firearms sales
> _federal age of gun ownership raised to 21
> _more mental health spending...the shooter at Sante Fe and Stoneman Dougman needed help


--------------------------------------------------   the shooter at 'stoneman' was visited by cops or some agency a number of times at home and I think in school .  It was 'mrobamas' policy of ending a school to prison pipeline which allowed that 'murderer' to get away before he murdered anyone if I recall correct BBro ,


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

pismoe said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > we need:
> ...




Over 30 times...he was also caught committing felonies on school grounds......and because of obama's Promise Policy, they did not arrest him and give him a record that would have flagged him on the current, federally mandated background check...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

2aguy said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...





2aguy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




Leftist policies breed and enable these mass shooters.

EXCLUSIVE -- FL House Speaker Richard Corcoran: Obama-Era 'No-Arrest Policy' May Have Shielded Florida Shooter


----------



## emilynghiem (Aug 7, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Dear pismoe

the best thing we can do is quit trying to fight to force "other people" to change their approaches to ours. 

Just support EVERYONE in implementing the solutions that work for THEM.
QUIT legislating one solution over the other, but support whatever works for YOU.

1. if YOU want gun restrictions and regulations, then implement that in YOUR district.
Work with other people who already want that, and DO IT ALREADY.

Don't rely on or impose this on anyone who doesn't agree.
Reorganize where schools, neighborhoods or business places that have the same approach go ahead and implement that.

People who want something else can do that in their own institutions and organizations.

2. Agree to QUIT fighting over whose solution is right or wrong.
By only working on solutions YOU AGREE TO BE UNDER.

We would all be TOO BUSY solving problems through our own groups, parties,
communities and districts to be FIGHTING and ARGUING over what other people choose for their own groups and districts.

3. So if we agree to UNITE and SUPPORT EVERYONE pursuing their own ideas and solutions, we can fund that and quit fighting or forcing our ideas on anyone else.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 7, 2019)

2aguy said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



   Look what happened to Venezuela five years after they confiscated guns.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...




That is exactly the type of country the democrats want....as my signature points out.....

Democrats would rather rule in Hell than live in heaven.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 7, 2019)

There is no right to privacy written in COTUS
The 4th Amendment protects gun owners from any confiscation of guns without due process
Registration of guns is no threat to law abiding citizens
Licensing to own or possess a firearm is no threat to law abiding citizens.
There is no infringement; only those who fail to obey the law will experience what other law breakers experience.
We live in the United States.  Our rights to life, liberty and happiness are articulated in the Bill of Rights, and other amendments to COTUS.  Yet they are not without conditions:  No one has the right to deprive by any means these "unalienable rights".
Those who oppose gun controls are allowing others to be deprived of the unalienable rights, and thus are morally culpable of the deaths committed by domestic terrorists.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> There is no right to privacy written in COTUS
> The 4th Amendment protects gun owners from and any confiscation of guns without due process
> Registration of guns is no threat to law abiding citizens
> Licensing to own or possess a firearm is no threat to law abiding citizens.
> There is no infringement; only those who fail to obey the law will experience what other law breakers experience.




Registration is a threat to law abiding gun owners....Germany, Britain, France, Canada, Australia, New York, California, registered guns before confiscating them.....

Licensing is a fee to exercise a Right......  unConstitutional according to Murdock v Pennsylvania, as well as the 14th Amendments equal protection clause...

But thanks for playing.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 7, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> There is no right to privacy written in COTUS
> 
> The 4th Amendment protects gun owners from and any confiscation of guns without due process



2A: We the people have guns.
3A: The military is not welcome to invade the privacy of our homes.
4A: The law is not welcome to invade the privacy of our homes.



Wry Catcher said:


> Registration of guns is no threat to law abiding citizens
> 
> Licensing to own or possess a firearm is no threat to law abiding citizens.



Bullshit. Adolf Hitler style gun registration is a horrible threat when law abiding citizens are considered murderers just because they own firearms.



Wry Catcher said:


> There is no infringement; only those who fail to obey the law will experience what other law breakers experience.



Typical Democrat denialism.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 7, 2019)

Pop23 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Idiot-gram ^^^; variety jerk


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 7, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



So does yelling fire in a crowded theater.  It infringes on free speech.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 7, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> There is no right to privacy written in COTUS
> The 4th Amendment protects gun owners from any confiscation of guns without due process
> Registration of guns is no threat to law abiding citizens
> Licensing to own or possess a firearm is no threat to law abiding citizens.
> ...



Then require a license for all of our rights.

No 4th Amendment licenses?  Tough shit the cops can search you, your home, your car and all your accounts anytime they want

That's no problem for law abiding people right?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...




Because it violates the Rights of others, and you aren't punished before you yell it...... you don't have to get a license to have a conversation in public, you don't have to go through a course on talking in public, and you don't have to pay a fee to be allowed to talk in public.

If you violate the Rights of others with your speech...then you are punished.....after you violate those Rights, not before, you twit.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 7, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



Technically yelling fire in a crowded theater isn't illegal.  And really what would happen today if someone stood up and shouted "FIRE" in a crowded movie theater?
He would be booed, hissed and have various food items thrown at him and then be escorted out by security.  He would not be charged with any crime

It's Time to Stop Using the 'Fire in a Crowded Theater' Quote


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...




Journalists should have to get a license to write or speak in public and before they publish anything they need to go through government censors as "common sense" speech control.....so they don't violate the Rights of others with their speech.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



But Butt Catcher has to use the cliched leftist points, it's all he has. That, and a few adjectives.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




Yelling "fire" in a crowded theater is exactly what they do, with a megaphone, even.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 7, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > There is no right to privacy written in COTUS
> ...



Your hyperbole is laughable.  3a and 4a are sophistry, no one is suggesting the military or ATFE use a drag net to confiscate guns.  

Due Process is required; the LE Agency must prepare an affidavit listing the probable cause to obtain a search warrant, listing exactly what was to be seized (unless something illegal is in plane sight).  This document is signed by the agent under penalty of perjury, a serious felony.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 7, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> There is no right to privacy written in COTUS
> The 4th Amendment protects gun owners from any confiscation of guns without due process
> Registration of guns is no threat to law abiding citizens
> Licensing to own or possess a firearm is no threat to law abiding citizens.
> ...


And no one advocates for 'confiscating' guns.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 7, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > There is no right to privacy written in COTUS
> ...



No just registering so the government knows who has them when they do decide to confiscate them


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 7, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Wrong.

Firearm regulatory measures enacted consistent with Second Amendment case law do not violate the Second Amendment; the courts have held that training requirements are Constitutional.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 7, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


What case was that exactly?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > There is no right to privacy written in COTUS
> ...




You mean except for every single one of the democrat party Presidential Nominees, the Left wing Justices on the Supreme Court, and the democrat party leaders at the local and state level......you mean except for them...right?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...




Wrong...any fee attached to that training is unConstitutional, and those training requirements can be challenged under the 14th Amendment equal protection clause......


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 7, 2019)

August West said:


> Got it. Shooters have rights but a classroom full of 2nd graders not so much.


One can only presume you -chose- to misunderstand the point.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 7, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Registration of guns is no threat to law abiding citizens
> Licensing to own or possess a firearm is no threat to law abiding citizens.




Both are unnecessary, arbitrary, and ineffective restrictions on the right to keep and bear arms; as such, they infringe on the right to same.
But, you know this.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 7, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> [
> So does yelling fire in a crowded theater.  It infringes on free speech.


Says the willfully ignorant.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 7, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Firearm regulatory measures enacted consistent with Second Amendment case law do not violate the Second Amendment*; the courts have held that training requirements are Constitutional*.


*This *is an outright lie.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 7, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Half-Truth ^^^.  When the government agents decide they have Probable Cause (PC) to secure a warrant, having guns is something all LE is  concerned with, for many of us have attended funeral services of men and women murdered by firearms while serving and protecting the community.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 7, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Half-Truth ^^^.  When the government agents decide they have Probable Cause (PC) to secure a warrant, having guns is something all LE is  concerned with, for many of us have attended funeral services of men and women murdered by firearms while serving and protecting the community.


And yet, in states that have universal registration, pre-checking the gun registry is not part of the SOP for serving a warrant.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 8, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



It will actually not change the procedure of the police conducting a warrant.  Because the cops are smart enough to know that criminals who obtain their weapons illegally, which by the way is most criminals, there will be no record of those guns.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 8, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Half-Truth ^^^.  When the government agents decide they have Probable Cause (PC) to secure a warrant, having guns is something all LE is  concerned with, for many of us have attended funeral services of men and women murdered by firearms while serving and protecting the community.
> ...


Criminals who obtain weapons illegally will not register them


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 8, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Correct.
Registration is nothing more than a necessary step in the confiscation of firearms from the law abiding.
This is why anti-gun loons want it.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 8, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



That's true, and no amount of training will prevent a bad guy from killing a good guy.  But everyday good guys put themselves in harms way protecting the community in which they serve.

There are few things more dangerous than someone who does not value his or her own life having a gun.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 8, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



And that is an extreme minority of the population


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 8, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Reckless drivers will obtain cars by theft or purchase and not register them.  Which is why a bill of sale will be sent by the seller to the St. Dept of Motor Vehicles.  Why should a gun be any different?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 8, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



True, but an extreme which creates very much costs in blood and treasure as we have seen more times this year than days on the calendar.  Add in the costs of active shooter training by every policing agency in America, and to businesses, hospitals and schools, as well as the fear of parents and their children when going out in public, the costs of guns far out ways the policies in effect because of the 2nd A.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 8, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


Look at you, trying to get someone to argue against a position you know you cannot support.
You cannot demonstrate the necessity for, or the efficacy of, universal gun registration.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 8, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


It's an irrational fear.

The numbers tell us that.

.0027% of guns that are in the hands of the public are used in murders.

.003% of the population are murdered with guns on an annual basis

so you have a 99.997% chance of not being murdered with a gun in any one year

It seems to me that people who fear being murdered by someone with a gun are the paranoid ones, not gun owners as it is so often stated here


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 1, 2019)

FYI...

Florida Teachers Can Now Carry Guns Inside Classrooms Thanks To Guardian Program


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 2, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> FYI...
> 
> Florida Teachers Can Now Carry Guns Inside Classrooms Thanks To Guardian Program



I had a coach in high school. He lost his temper, and decked a student bigger than he was, breaking his nose and giving him a concussion. Would someone like him be allowed to carry a gun, too?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 2, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > FYI...
> ...


They're supposed to go by that alone ? 


The only gun debate is why am I not allowed to buy a factory fresh brand spanking new fully automatic military spec assault rifle....

My human rights are being violated


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 2, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


/—-/ Because owning a car is not a right, owning a gun is.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 2, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > FYI...
> ...


/—-/ No because that coach shouldn’t be allowed to work anywhere near children.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 2, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Right on Cue: Liberals Demand Gun Control After Florida School Shooting
> *Prominent liberals on Twitter are once again calling for gun control following the tragic shooting at a Florida High School that left as many as 17 dead.*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




*Under the guise of stopping “gun violence” and “genocide,” a fringe County Commissioner in Cook County, Illinois, went to New York City to request that the United Nations deploy “peacekeeping” troops in Chicago.*
Chicago Politician Requests Child-raping UN Troops ... in America


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...




Cars are not a Right.  We have a secret Ballot for voting.....owning a gun is no different.  We know from history that governments will use a list of gun owners to confiscate those guns before they persecute the owners......that persecution has been up to and including mass murder, genocide and ethnic cleansing...

That's why.

It is hard for anti-gunners like you to commit mass murder, genocide and ethnic cleansing if your victims can shoot back...which is always the reason you guys want gun registration first.....


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Gun murder has gone down again.......FBI stats show that violent crime and gun murder went down, not up last year...so you have no real argument......and over the last 26 years gun murder, gun crime and violent crime have gone down as more Americans own and carry guns.....so your post isn't even true or accurate....

Expanded Homicide Data Table 8

2018...

Gun.....10,265 ... (2017...11,006....2016, 11,138)

Rifle......297  (  2017... 403) 

knives, 1,515

Blunt objects....  443

hands and feet... 672

Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




And you are wrong on this too....

Case Closed: Kleck Is Still Correct


 that makes for _at least_ 176,000 lives saved—less some attackers who lost their lives to defenders. This enormous benefit dwarfs, both in human and economic terms, the losses trumpeted by hoplophobes who only choose to see the risk side of the equation.




==============
Annual Defensive Gun Use Savings Dwarf Study's "Gun Violence" Costs - The Truth About Guns

I was going to go on and calculate the costs of incarceration ($50K/year) saved by people killing 1527 criminals annually, and then look at the lifetime cost to society of an average criminal (something in excess of $1 million). But all of that would be a drop in the bucket compared to the $1,000,000,000,000 ($1T) annual benefit of gun ownership.
--------
It’s one of the antis’ favorite tricks: cost benefit analysis omitting the benefit side of the equation. So what _are_ the financial benefits of firearm ownership to society? Read on . . .
In my post Dennis Henigan on Chardon: Clockwork Edition, I did an analysis of how many lives were saved annually in Defensive Gun Uses (DGUs). I used extremely conservative numbers. Now I am going to use some less conservative ones.
--------------
How can we get a dollar figure from 1.88 million defensive gun uses per year? Never fear, faithful reader, we can count on the .gov to calculate everything.
According to the AZ state government, in February of 2008 a human life was worth $6.5 million. Going to the Inflation Calculator and punching in the numbers gives us a present value of $6.93 million.
So figuring that the average DGU saves one half of a person’s life—as “gun violence” predominantly affects younger demographics—that gives us $3.465 million per half life.
*Putting this all together, we find that the monetary benefit of guns (by way of DGUs) is roughly $1.02 trillion per year. That’s trillion. With a ‘T’.*
I was going to go on and calculate the costs of incarceration ($50K/year) saved by people killing 1527 criminals annually, and then look at the lifetime cost to society of an average criminal (something in excess of $1 million). But all of that would be a drop in the bucket compared to the $1,000,000,000,000 ($1T) annual benefit of gun ownership.
*When compared to the (inflation adjusted from 2002) $127.5 billion ‘cost’ of gun violence calculated by by our Ludwig-Cook buddies, guns save a little more than eight times what they “cost.”*
*Which, I might add, is completely irrelevant since “the freedom to own and carry the weapon of your choice is a natural, fundamental, and inalienable human, individual, civil, and Constitutional right — subject neither to the democratic process nor to arguments grounded in social utility.”*
*So even taking Motherboard’s own total and multiplying it by 100, the benefits to society of civilian gun ownership dwarf the associated costs.*


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > FYI...
> ...




what is stopping him from doing it now?  If he was the kind of guy who would murder a student with a gun?


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 2, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Knives kill far more people in the United States than rifles do every year.

In the wake of the horrific school shooting in Florida last week, the debate over guns in America has surged again to the forefront oft the political conversation. Seventeen students were killed when a deranged gunman rampaged through the Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland Florida. Many are calling now for stricter gun laws in the wake of the shooting, specifically targeting the AR-15 rifle and promoting the reinstatement of the assault weapons ban.  FBI Stats Show Knives Kill Far More People Than Rifles In America – It’s Not Even Close


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 2, 2019)

*What Happens In Vegas Stays In Vegas*
*










*


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 2, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> I had a coach in high school. He lost his temper, and decked a student bigger than he was, breaking his nose and giving him a concussion. Would someone like him be allowed to carry a gun, too?



Only if he was denied the use of a Compass...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 2, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Statement:  "Because owning a car is not a right, owning a gun is"

Response:  Not all rights in the Bill of Rights are unlimited.  Scalia spelled that out in Heller, and laws to restrict certain Felons, those who have been detained as a danger to themselves or others, do not have that Right.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 2, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Poor baby.....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 2, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



...and you know how to predict people's behavior before allowing them to walk around in our schools with a gun, how?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 2, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Response:  Not all rights in the Bill of Rights are unlimited.  Scalia spelled that out in Heller, and laws to restrict certain Felons, those who have been detained as a danger to themselves or others, do not have that Right.



Why do you believe that, because rights have limits, any and every limit placed on a right is constitutional?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Yes......felons.....you want to apply laws against people who did not commit any crime.  Do you understand how that doesn't work?   Nothing you posted....

Which is why a bill of sale will be sent by the seller to the St. Dept of Motor Vehicles.

Applies to what you just posted...

and laws to restrict certain Felons, those who have been detained as a danger to themselves or others,

Our ideas actually work, yours are just designed to attack law abiding gun owners who commit no crime.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...




You don't have to......if they commit a crime with a gun on school grounds or anywhere else you arrest them.......right now, those people who are going to commit crimes with guns on school grounds will do it without regard to the current laws...

You have no point....you have no argument.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 2, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > FYI...
> ...


My daughter got her concealed carry permit and she is a teacher.  I told her that in a active shooter, she is to lock the door and no one is allowed into the room unless it is all clear.  If someone tries to come in without the all clear, she is to empty the magazine.


----------

